# Rohrvolumen / Durchflussvolumen & Fließgeschwindigkeit in Schwerkraft



## Zacky (20. Aug. 2014)

Hallo ihr's.

Ich brauche bitte mal eure Hilfe und bin auf der Suche nach Daten zum Durchflussvolumen zu den verschiedenen Rohrquerschnitten in reiner Schwerkraft.

Ich habe das www heute schon mal ein wenig durchstöbert, finde aber keine zuverlässigen und gesicherten Angaben zum Volumenstrom in Schwerkraft in einem Rohr. Es geht mir um die Rohrquerschnitte DN 50, DN 63, DN 75, DN 90, DN 110, DN 125, DN 160.

Wenn jemand die Daten kennt oder weiß, wo ich sie finden kann, bitte melden.


----------



## Michael H (20. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

Einen genauen Plan hab ich leider auch nicht .
Ich weiß nur durch hörensagen das durch ein 110 Rohr etwa 15000 Liter durchgehen sollen in Schwerkraft .

Genau lässt sich das aber auch nicht auf die anderen Rohrdurchmesser umrechnen . Hab mal bei einem Versuch festgestellt , das 6500 Liter bei einem 50 Rohr schon knapp wird .....


----------



## Zacky (20. Aug. 2014)

Hi Micha.

Das Problem mit dem Hören-Sagen habe ich ja auch. Daher frage ich ja nach, ob es irgendwo eine Tabelle oder Berechnungsformel gibt. Das mit den 10.000-15.000 l/h ist nämlich genau mein Problem. Ich habe mal mit einem 110er Rohr auf 1m Länge/Tiefe ein Volumen von ca. 8000 l/h ermittelt. Aber ob das nun wieder stimmt, weiß ich halt auch nicht. Selbst wenn ich die ca. 8000 l/h annehmen könnte, kann ich sicherlich auch keine Rückschlüsse auf andere Rohrdurchmesser schließen. Oder doch?


----------



## Michael H (20. Aug. 2014)

Tja und bei jedem Bogen oder auch Rohrlänge ändert sich die Rechnung komplett .....


----------



## Zacky (20. Aug. 2014)

Genau! ...und so geht es weiter. Höhendifferenzen spielen wohl auch noch eine Rolle, Luftdruck scheinbar auch noch, Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten findet man ja auch - 1-2 m/s, aber die in einen Zusammenhang mit Schwerkraft bringen!? (aufsteigende Fließrichtung, abwärts gerichtete Fließrichtung, waagerecht) 

Ich sehe schon, dass wird wohl nix... 

Mit diesem Thema beschäftigen sich auch überwiegend nur Teichforen!  ..aber irgendwo müssen doch die publizierten Durchfluss-Volumen doch herkommen und 10-15tsd ist schon eine große Spanne!


----------



## Michael H (20. Aug. 2014)

Hab jetzt auch mal einwenig im www gestöbert und nicht wirklich was gefunden .

Denke bei sovielen Unbekannten müßte jeder seine Rohre am Teich selber Auslitern . Selbst da würden enorme Unterschiede rauskommen . Allein schon von der Messungenauigkeit . 

So wie ich jetzt lesen konnte sind die 15 000 Liter bei einem 110 Rohr auch ziehmlich hochgegriffen . Meistens hab ich jetzt was von 10 000 - 12 000 Litern gelesen .


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Zacky,
leider steige ich erst jetzt in die Luftheberdiskussion ein,
aber ich denke, dass ich dir da in vielen Bereichen weiterhelfen kann - danke für deine Bemühungen bisher!
Zu deiner konkreten Frage:
Wie ihr schon festgestellt habt, hängt der Volumenstrom durch ein Rohr
von dessen Abmessungen (dem Rohr-"Widerstand") und dem den Volumenstrom treibenden Druck ab.
Leider ist die Berechnung nicht sooo einfach wie in der Elektrotechnik,
aber im web gibt es einen sehr guten Onlinerechner für den Druckverlust (www.druckverlust.de), mit anderen Worten:
Er berechnet den Druckunterschied besteht zwischen den beiden Enden einer Rohrleitung bei gegebenem Volumenstrom.

Lasst uns mal annehmen, bei einem Schwerkraftfilter fließen 15.000 Liter pro Stunde durch ein 5 m langes, gerades Rohr mit 100 mm lichter Weite und einer Wandrauhigkeit von 0,5 mm (Biofilm).
Der Onlinerechner errechnet einen Druckverlust von 2,25 mBar, d.h. der Wasserspiegel im Filter wird 2,25 cm unter dem im Teich liegen.
Ein scharfkantiger Einlauf, z.B. die Rohrdurchführung verursacht einen zusätzlichen Verlust von 0,7 mBar entsprechend 7 mm; wir sind also schon bei 3 cm.
EIN 90°-Bogen mit einem mittleren Radius von 100 mm -also weit "runder" als das klassische 90°-Knie- kostet 0,85 mBar; d.h. sagen wir mal 4 Stk. davon sorgen dafür, dass der Wasserspiegel weitere 3,4 cm tiefer liegt.
ACHTUNG: 90°-KNIE kann das Programm nicht rechnen, aber die sind GEWALTIG strömungsUNgünstiger!)
In Summe "kosten" uns die 15 m³/h durch das Rohr also ca. 6,5 cm Gefälle, die die Pumpe wieder ausgleichen muss.

Die gleiche Rechnung mit den 15 m³/h in einem 70 mm Rohr:
Am Rohr verlieren wir bei einer Fließgeschwindigkeit von 1,08 m/s satte 14,6 cm, am scharfkantigen Einlauf weitere 3 cm und an den 4 Bögen nochmal 4 x 3,3 cm, womit der Wasserspiegel im Filter ca. 21 cm unter dem des Teiches liegen wird.

=> halber Querschnitt => DREIFACHER Druckverlust (in DIESEM Fall)

(Wer jetzt meint, das wäre ohnehin nicht viel, sollte sich überlegen, dass die Pumpe ja nicht nur den Druckverlust der Leitung ZUM Filter bewältigen muss, sondern auch den in der Rückleitung und den IM Filter selbst.
... und JEDER Druckverlust kostet Leistung d.h. Stromkosten - das ganze Filterleben lang!)

Fazit:
Das 70 mm-Rohr wird also für 15 m³/h sicher WEIT ZU KLEIN dimensioniert sein,
das 100er wird gerade mal so passen.

Meiner Erfahrung zufolge sollte man NIE die klassischen 90°Knie aus dem Baumarkt verwenden, sondern entweder die leider sehr teuren Bögen oder fast gleich gut 2 Stk. 45°Knie hintereinander verbauen. Drinnen finden sich oft Grate von der Herstellung, die man mit einem scharfen Messer rausschneiden sollte, wie man auch die Rohrenden entgraten sollte.
Am besten sind jedoch einfach kürzestmögliche Rohrleitungen und möglichst WENIGE Bögen.
Ein zumindest zart angedeuteter Einlauftrichter (wenn man nicht wie ich über einen Rohrskimmer ansaugt) reduziert den Verlust auf einfache Weise.

P.S.: Ich litere meine Mammute aus, indem ich einen großen im Wasser schebenden Paradeiser durchsaugen lasse,
die Zeit stoppe und über die Rohrlänge und die Fließgeschwindigkeit den Volumenstrom errechne.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Aug. 2014)

In den __ Schneider Bautabellen oder so steht ein Diagram drin. Ist nur nicht so leicht das zu verstehen und man muss sich noch die Parameter erarbeiten.
Oder anders, in Schwerkraft ergibt sich der Durchfluss aus den Werten des Gefälles, der Rohrfüllung, dem Durchmesser, der Wandrauigkeit, dem Medium welches fliest und der Fliesdeschwindigkeit...also Laminar oder Turbolent.....da findet man natürlich nirgens einen Wert so frei nach dem Motto ein 110 Rohr hat den und den Durchfluss.
Q, muss somit rechnerrisch ermittelt werden oder aus Diagrammen abgeschätzt werden.

_Suche mal nach  "prandtl colebrook "_

Der nächste Punkt ist.....geht es hier wirklich um Schwerkraft...also Abfluss in Abhängikeit von Gefälle etc...

Oder ist das nicht vielleicht eine Druckleitung in welcher die entstehenden Drücke nur abgängig von den unterschiedlichen Wasserspiegelhöhen zwischen Teich und Filter


----------



## Joerg (21. Aug. 2014)

Hi Zacky,
Peter hat das sehr gut erklärt. 

Es geht im Prinzip um Widerstände des gesamten Rohrleitungsverlaufs, die sich in der Summe dann als Verluste in Förderhöhe umrechnen lassen.
Das ganze hängt von der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ab. Bei 5m³ benötigt man nich unbedingt ein DN110.

Anhand der Förderhöhe kann man dann in der Pumpemkennlinie den "Theoretischen" Volumenstrom ablesen.

Bei einem BA sollte man eine gewisse Strömungsgeschwindigkeit 1-2 m/s einhalten, damit die Rohre nicht versotten. Rechnet man diese dann auf den Querschnitt der Rohre (Pi*r²) um kommt man auf diese empfohlenen 15m³/Stunde.

Für einen Luftheber ist die "Kennlinie" sehr flach. Bin ich bei 10cm Förderhöhe, macht das schon recht viel aus. Eine Rohrpumpe hat damit weniger Probleme, weshalb der Ausgang daher meist in DN75 ist.

Die Optimierung der realen Förderhöhe ergibt sich daher aus der Reduzierung der Einzelwiderstände des Gesamtrohrleitungsverlaufs.
Da Peter das schon so toll erklärt hat eine Zusammenfassung:  Optimierung des Einlaufs, wenig Richtungswechsel (Bögen) und Filterdurchlauf bringen mehr als ein paar Meter gerades Rohr.

Das ganze lässt sich natürlich auch zurückrechnen. Habe ich eine Förderhöhe (Summe der Einzelwiderstände) und kenne die einzelnen Rohrleitungselemente, kann man daraus auch den aktuellen Volumenstrom ermitteln.


----------



## Geisy (21. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Zacky

So wie ich das verstanden habe ist mit Gefälle der Wasserstandunterschied zwischen FIlter und Teich gemeint.
Es ist also unter Wasser egal wie das Rohr verbaut wird, aufsteigend, absteigend oder waagerecht.

Damit Wasser fließt muß in Schwerkraft ein Höhenunterschied da sein. Wenn du diesen Höhenunterschied gemessen hast, dann kannst du umrechnen auf die mbar Druck und damit auf die Fließgeschwindigkeit. Wenn du diese hast ist es einleichtes überdie verschiedenen Online Rechner den Volumenstrom auszurechnen.
z.b. bei Druckverlust.de oder hier http://www.tipp-international.de/online-tools/rechner/volumenstrom.html.

Wenn du die genauen Rohrlängen hast kannst du  auch gut wie Peter schon sagt mit dem Paradeiser (Tomate) die Zeit stoppen die sie braucht vom Ansaugpunkt bis sie hinten wieder raus kommt. So hast du die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und kannst wieder umrechnen.

Am genausten ist das Ultraschallmeßgerät, wenn es auf den letzten Liter ankommt.

Gruß
Norbert

P.S. In meinen 1m Durchmesser Sammelschacht gehen zwei 110er Zuläufe. Mit einer 16000er Rohrpumpe kann ich diesen auf einen Meter tiefe leerpumpen und die zwei 110er Zuläufe kommen nicht nach. Bei mir laufen also nicht mal 8000l bei einem 110er Rohr und 1m Höhenunterschied. Ich gehe daher davon aus das diese 10-12000l nur bei sehr kurzen geraden Rohrverbindungen in Schwerkraft gehen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Jörg, hallo Norbert,
genau wollte ich das verstanden wissen!

Leider weiss ich nicht, was Jörg mit einem "BA" meint,
aber 1 m/s Strömungsgeschwindigkeit in einem Rohr mit 100 mm lichter Weite
bedeutet einen Volumenstrom von 28.300 Litern pro Stunde
und die 2 m/s würden im 70 mm-Rohr erreicht werden,
das für DEN Volumenstrom wohl niemand guten Gewissens verbauen würde.

Auch bei Norberts PS gibt´s einen kleinen Fehler in der Überlegung:
Wie tief das Wasser NACH dem Ende des Rohres runterplätschert, ist völlig gleichgültig für den Volumenstrom.
Leider funktioniert der Volumenstromrechner andersrum,
aber mit ein bissl iterativem Probieren kann man ausprobieren, welche Wassermenge man durchbekommt.
Für den konkreten Fall (2 Rohre mit je 5 m Länge, 100 mm lichter Weite, 0,5 Rauhigkeit und 1 m Druckunterschied ohne Einfluss von Einlauf und Bögen) komm ich damit bei einer Fließgeschwindigkeit von 3,5 m auf ca. 200 m³/h! 
Damit ist klar, dass die Drosselung offensichtlich in Norbert´s Rohrleitung erfolgt.
(Die Leitung ist sehr lang, und/oder hat viele ungünstige Knie und/oder ist eingedrückt oder ist da vielleicht ein Filterkorb davor?)

Noch ein paar Gedanken zum Auslitern von Pumpen:
Die Leitung zu verschließen und am Begin der Messung zu öffnen,
führt besonders bei langen Leitungen zu Fehlmessungen,
weil die Wassersäule in der Leitung erst durch die relativ kleine Druckdifferenz beschleunigt werden muss.
(Den umgekehrten Effekt gibt´s beim schnellen Schließen der Leitung!)
Man wird also den Messbehälter (ich nehm da gern ein 90 Liter-Mörtelschaff mit serienmäßiger Skalierung)
untern Auslass der LAUFENDEN Anlage halten müssen.
Bei Pumpen mit flacher Pumpenkennlinie und Auslauf UNTER dem Wasserspiegel
kommt damit schnell mal ein nennenswerter Gegendruck zustande,
der das Messergebnis mehr oder weniger stark verfälscht.
Die Idee mit dem Müllsack gefällt mir gut, nur ist die Feststellung dessen genauen Volumens nicht einfach.
Die Lösung mit dem großen (!) Paradeieser/Tomate wird bei relativ langen Leitungen relativ genaue Werte liefern,
wenn nicht große Teile der Leitung über dem Wasserspiegel liegen, die nur teilweise mit Wasser gefüllt sind.

Ich hab noch ein paar Sachen betreffend den Luftheber, aber ich will jetzt DIESEN thread nicht überfrachten.


----------



## Sandmann08297 (21. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Zacky,

da hast du ja ein interessantes Thema zum Anstoß gebracht
Schade dass man nicht so pauschal sagen, welche Liter pro Stunde durch die von dir genannten Rohre fließen.

Mich würden noch die Neuigkeiten zum LH von Peter interessieren. Wenn du diese irgendwo niederschreibst, könntest du ja hier einen Link hinterlassen

Mfg Ronny


----------



## Zacky (21. Aug. 2014)

Hallo @-All.

Sehr schön, dass dieses Thema so eine hohe Beteiligung mit sich bringt und ich freue mich über jeden Hinweis.

@derschwarzepeter - Ich hatte zwar nicht von Lufthebern gesprochen, sondern geht es mir ums Grundprinzip...aber Du hast natürlich Recht, denn am Ende geht es mir um den Bezug zum Lufheber. 

@Geisy - Ein ähnliches Phänomen, mit dem Leersaugen der Kammer hatte ich auch, daher ja auch meine vielen ???? im Kopf. 


Soooo, nun möchte ich euch gerne mal meine Grundgedanken und das eigentliche Ziel meiner Fragestellung erläutern. 

Es geht mir tatsächlich mehr um das reine Durchflussvolumen in einem Rohr, was ja durch die bisherigen Beiträge schon aufgezeigt wurde, dass sich der Volumenstrom in Schwerkraft berechnen lässt. Dies aber dann eben nur für jeden einzelnen Teich ganz individuell, wenn ich also die Höhendifferenzen zwischen Teich und Filter und Pumpenkammer rückwärts rechne. Habe ich das so richtig verstanden!?

Meine Beobachtungen an meinem Teich waren halt diese, dass ich mit 3 x 110 in den Vorfilter komme, dann mit 2 x 110 durch den Filter gehe und am Ende die Pumpenkammer stand/steht. Anfangs habe ich mit 2 x 15.000 l Pumpen das Wasser wieder zurück in den Teich geschoben und mir wurde, ebenso wie bei Norbert, die Kammer bis auf 70cm leer gezogen. Diese Beobachtungen führten dann dazu, dass ich 1 x 15.000 l und 1 x 6000 l Pumpe angeschlossen habe. Nunmehr ging es schon deutlich besser und die Kammer wurde nur noch bis auf 100 cm leer gesaugt. Ach so, ursprüngliche Tiefe der Pumpenkammer liegt bei 1,25m.

Mir ist schon klar, dass mein Hindernis schon an der Verrohrung im Filter selbst beginnt, da ich nur 2 x 110 drin habe. Das soll aber mal nebensächlich erwähnt und nicht für das Thema ausschlaggebend sein.

All diese Beobachtungen führten bei mir zu der Einschätzung, dass es also nicht so einfach sein kann, das 10.000-12.000 l oder gar 15.000 l durch meine 110er Rohre kommen. Das wären ja nach "Milchmädchenrechnung" 30.000 - 45.000 l. Nun gut, nach Abzug der Rohrbögen/Winkel und so weiter, kommt halt eh' weniger an, wie anhand der Tabellen und der bisherigen Ausführungen zu erkennen ist. An dieser Stelle nochmal Danke für die guten Erläuterungen zu Reibungsverlusten. 

Da ich ja nun mit Lufthebern experimentiere, geht es mir natürlich am Ende auch genau darum...denn ich habe mir die folgende Frage gestellt:

Die Luftheber sind je nach Rohrquerschnitt und Einblastiefe in der Lage jede Menge Wasser zu fördern. Wenn ich jetzt mit dem Luftheber im freien Teich 20.000 l/h bewegt bekomme, heißt es ja noch lange nicht, dass ich diese auch im Filter installiert erreichen kann. Die 20.000 l/ müssen zum Einen erst einmal in den Filter gelangen und dann auch wieder raus laufen können. Und genau hier ist der Punkt, dass ich gerne ermitteln wollen würde, wieviel Rohrleitungen in welchem Durchmesser ich a) zum Filter und b) vom Filter zurück benötige, damit die max. 20.000 l/h vom Luftheber gefördert werden können. Ist mein Gedanke nachvollziehbar oder zu einfach & simpel oder schon wieder zu kompliziert? 

Die Luftheber bewegen das Wasser ja "nur" durch den Filter und stauen es an irgendeiner Stelle auf bzw. senken durch das Ansaugen den Wasserspiegel. Hieraus ergibt sich dann ja die Schwerkraft im Filter, welche durch die "kommunizierenden Röhren" wieder ausgeglichen wird. Auf der Saugseite senkt der Luftheber den Wasserspiegel um ca. 3 cm zum Teichniveau. Nun habe ich ja beobachtet, dass der Luftheber bei zu niedrigem Wasserstand auf der "Saugseite" nicht optimal läuft, da er hoch fördern muss. Diese Differenz von 3 cm zeigt mir zum Einen, dass doch nicht genügend nachläuft. Auf der "Druckseite" (=Ausgang) staut der Luftheber das Wasser um gute 5 cm im Verhältnis zum eigentlichen Teichniveau auf und auch das hemmt die eigentliche Fördermenge. Dies deutet darauf hin, dass das geförderte/bewegte Volumen auch nicht ausreichend abläuft.

Daher halt die Frage, wieviel Wasser läuft via Schwerkraft überhaupt durch?

Hieraus ergeben sich dann auch wieder weitere Fragen, wie z.Bsp. - Wo macht der Einsatz von Lufthebern im Filter tatsächlich Sinn? Ist es egal ob vorne oder hinten? Sollten die Rohrleitungen ausgeglichen sein - also Eingang = Ausgang - oder ist es sinnvoller um die beste Sogwirkung für die Schwerkraft zu erzeugen, nur 3 Eingang = 4 Ausgang!?

Wenn ich für eine 110er Leitung eine Durchflussrate von 10.000-12.000 l/h annehmen müsste, damit kein Schmutz liegen bleibt müsste ich ja so, wie in meinem Bsp. - mind. 30.000 - 36.000 l/h auf der Saugseite erreichen. Muss ich hierzu nun eine Höhendifferenz auf der Saugseite erzeugen? Oder reicht das max. Fördervolumen des Lufthebers aus, wenn er denn das Volumen schafft und dennoch die Wasserstände gleich bleiben? Ist ein Aufstauen auf der "Druckseite" nötig oder kann auch hier der Wasserstand gleich Teichniveau sein? Die Berechnungen für das Fördervolumen der Luftheber ist mir bekannt und lässt sich ja jeweils ermitteln.



Uppps, so viel Text...

ich hoffe den liest überhaupt jemand!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Aug. 2014)

Uppps, so viel Text ...
... ich will versuchen, meinen Beitrag zu leisten.

OHNE Höhendifferenz fließt (ohne Pumpe) kein Wasser.
Wie dick die zu verwenden Rohre sein müssen, hängt dabei nicht nur vom gewünschten Volumenstrom ab,
sondern auch von der Länge der Verrohrung, dem Einlauf, der Anzahl und dem Radius der Bögen, usw.
Wo´s (z.B. zwischen den Kammern) unter Umständen EIN kurzes 70er-Rohr locker tut,
wird die laaaange Leitung durch den halben Garten schon mal ein 100er oder sogar mehr sein müssen,
wobei trotz gleichem Querschnitt durch 2 Stk 70er-Rohre DEUTLICH weniger fließt, als durch 1 Stk 100er.

Bei einem Schwerkraftfiltersystem schaut´s grundsätzlich so aus:
Ausgehend vom Wasserspiegel im Teich fließt das Wasser durch die Zulaufverrohrung in die erste Filterkammer mit geringfügig tieferliegendem Wasserspiegel. (3 cm finde ich da knapp ausreichend dimensioniert)
Nach jeder Filterstufe und nach jeder Zwischenverrohrung wird der Wasserspiegel ein Kleinwenig tiefer liegen als davor,
weil da unvermeidbar ein Druckverlust erfolgt.
(Die Frage ist nur, WIE GROSS jeweils der Druckverlust bzw. die Niveaudifferenz ist:
So lassen sich die schlimmsten Verlustbringer schnell identifizieren! Die Verrohrung soll´s natürlich nicht sein.)
Zum Schluss in der letzten Filterkammer liegt der Wasserspiegel dann am tiefsten Niveau
und von dort muss das Wasser durch die Pumpe (welche auch immer) in den Teich zurück gehoben werden.
Aus dem Bauch heraus sage ich mal, dass da 20 cm Niveaudifferenz nicht wesentlich überschritten werden sollen,
sonst sind Luftheber schnell aus dem Rennen und Strömungspumpen schnell unwirtschaftlich.
70 cm oder mehr sollen´s auf KEINEN Fall sein.

Jetzt wird´s auch grundsätzlich völlig wurst sein,
ob man als gepumptes System die Pumpe an die Ansaugseite pflanzt.
(GERADE mit einem Luftheber kann man das ja und IM Teich hat man schnell mal ausreichende Einblastiefe!)
In der ersten Filterkammer, wo die hinfördert, wird sich in der Folge ein Wasserspiegel ÜBER dem Teichniveau einstellen;
sind das die gleichen Filterstufen und die gleichen Verrohrungen,
dann wird das GENAU SOVIEL ÜBER dem Wasserpiegel im Teich sein,
wie´s in der letzten Kammer des Schwerkraftfilters UNTER dem Teichniveau ist
und folgleich wird sich mit der gleichen Pumpe und dem gleichen Stromverbrauch (!)
auch der gleiche Volumenstrom ergeben.

Bezüglich Verrohrung hab ich vorhin schon geschrieben,
dass eine etwaige Fallhöhe NACH dem Rohrende für die Durchflussmenge NICHTS hilft:
Man wird also, wenn die Rohrverbindung nicht BEIDSEITIG unter Wasser liegt,
das RohrENDE über einen Bogen unter das Niveau der nächsten Kammer führen müssen,
auch wenn´s dann nicht mehr so schön plätschert.


----------



## Digicat (21. Aug. 2014)

Ich habs gelesen ... Rico.
Deine Frage/Erklärung hast sehr gut formuliert "Daumen Hoch" .

Zum LH kann ich nix beitragen, nur soviel, ich würde ihn aus einer eventuellen ehemaligen Pumpenkammer (bei Schwerkraft), am Ende der Filterstrecke installieren.

Bezüglich Rohrduchmesser habe ich mich beim Studium der Sprick-Trommelfilter schon immer gewundert warum er mit Rohrdurchmesser auf der Abgangsseite mit 160mm Durchmesser arbeitet. Bei größeren TF auch auf der Eingangsseite.

Meine Idee dazu:
Durch ein 160mm Rohr geht mehr als doppelt soviel Volumensstrom durch. Man braucht ja nur die Fläche der 110er und der 160er Rohre vergleichen. Länge ist mMn vernachlässigbar, da sowieso nur der Filter damit verrohrt wird und bestimmt keine 2-3m zusammen kommen.

Also ich würde bei deiner Filterkonstellation einen 110er Zulauf, bevorzugt den Skimmer, mit einem 160er ausstatten und die folgende Verrohrungen auch auf 160er (zumindest eine Verbindung) austauschen.

Bin sicher die letzte Filterkammer wird keine nennswerte Absenkung mehr durch den LH erfahren, da durch die "Große" Verrohrung genug Wasser nach kommt.

Das waren jetzt aber meine Gedanken zu meinem Filter (der eventuell bald in die Praxis umgesetzt wird) und zufällig mit deinen Erfahrungen deckungsgleich zu sein scheint.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (21. Aug. 2014)

Upps, da hat sich jetzt der Peter dazwischen geschwindelt ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Geisy (21. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Peter

Bei mir plätschert das Wasser nicht von oben sondern wird 50cm unter Wasserspeigel in die Sammelkammer geleitet.
Trotzdem kommen die zwei 110er Rohre nicht gegen die 16000er Rohrpumpe an.
Die Zulaufrohre sind bei mir auch bis zu 15m lang!

@Zacky , die Zu- und Ablaufrohre sollten auf jeden Fall größer als der LH sein. Um so größer um so besser.
Bei mir gehen zwei 110er in die Sammelkammer und ein 160er weiter. Ich hab durch die LH 6cm höhen unterschied in der Sammelkammer zum Teich.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (21. Aug. 2014)

Danke euch Drei schon mal für die schnellen Antworten. 

Ich habe vorhin noch die Idee in den Kopf bekommen, ob folgendes ein sinnvoller und annehmbarer Wert wäre!?

Wenn ich meine Vorfilterkammer mal leer pumpe (Vorfilterreinigung steht eh' die Woche noch an...) und dann jeden Zulauf mal einzeln öffne, das Volumen x Zeit nehme, müsste ich doch eigentlich meinen Schwerkraftvolumenstrom auslitern können!? Oder!? Wenn ich das mit jedem einzelnen Zulauf gemacht habe, diese addiere, weiß ich zumindest, was bei mir am Teich in Schwerkraft im Filter ankommt!

Wenn ich dann das Gleiche mit den Rückleitungen mache, die in meiner Pumpenkammer abgehen/ankommen, sehe ich doch wiederum, was diese für Strömungsvolumen in Schwerkraft zulassen!? Die Differenz lässt sich so ermitteln und dann ist nur die Frage, welchen Wert nehme ich für den Luftheber als Förderziel!?

Liege ich da jetzt richtig? So könnte ich zumindest für meinen Teich feststellen, was rein und raus geht und wie ich dann meinen Luftheber auslegen müsste.


----------



## Zacky (21. Aug. 2014)

@Geisy - Die 6 cm sind logischerweise PLUS, da deine Sammelkammer auch am Ende steht!? Richtig?

Die Rohrquerschnitte und daraus resultierende Flächen habe ich schon ermittelt und die Unterschiede sind schon deutlich.

DN 110  103 innen    8332 mm²
DN 125  116 innen  10568 mm²
DN 160  150 innen  17671 mm²


----------



## Geisy (21. Aug. 2014)

Die Sammelkammer ist am Anfang mit bis zu 15m langen Zuleitungen. Die LH pumpen da rein.


----------



## Zacky (21. Aug. 2014)

aaah ok, na ist ja quasi das gleiche Prinzip...thx


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Zacky,
ich würde nichts mit zuerst stehenden Leistungen messen, die man dann öffnet:
Das dauert ein bissl, bis das in Schwung ist
und außerdem fehlt dir der Gegendruck durch den Wasserstand in der Kammer, in die das fließt.

Die einzelnen Strömungswiderstände kannst du am Besten beurteilen,
wenn du die einzelnen Niveaus vergleichst - ev. mit einer (Schlauch-)Wasserwaage:
Da siehst du schnell, wo der meiste Druck verlorengeht
und wenn an einer Rohrleitung nur 3 cm Unterschied anfallen, dann ist die ausreichend dimensioniert.

Dabei hat Geisy sicher recht: 
Die Zu- und Ablaufrohre sollten auf jeden Fall größer als der LH sein,
denn in diesem brauchen wir eine bestimmte FließGESCHWINDIGKEIT,
damit das schön turbulent bleibt und sich nicht entmischt
und damit die Blaserl nicht nutzlos raufperlen.


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Aug. 2014)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Vorfilterkammer mal leer pumpe (Vorfilterreinigung steht eh' die Woche noch an...) und dann jeden Zulauf mal einzeln öffne, das Volumen x Zeit nehme, müsste ich doch eigentlich meinen Schwerkraftvolumenstrom auslitern können!? Oder!? Wenn ich das mit jedem einzelnen Zulauf gemacht habe, diese addiere, weiß ich zumindest, was bei mir am Teich in Schwerkraft im Filter ankommt!


 Nein. Dein Volumen wird immer weniger, bis der Wasserstand auf höhe des Teiches ist. Du benötigst aber genau den Volumenstrom, welchen du bei der Wasserspiegelhöhe deiner Absaugleistung hast.


----------



## Zacky (21. Aug. 2014)

Schade eigentlich...ich dachte, dass ich damit das Geheimnis um das Durchflussvolumen zumindest in meinem Teich berechnen könnte.

Also kommen wir nicht wirklich auf einen Wert die man als Grundlage für etwaige Berechnungen nehmen kann. Ist schade...

Hat noch jemand Ideen?


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Aug. 2014)

Zacky schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Ideen?


Wenn du deine Tonne ganz leer machst und die Zeit misst die Sie brauch um biss zu deinen Rohreinläuf in die Tonne benötigt, kannst du über das dann erreichte Volumen zumindestens ausrechnen mit welcher Maximalleistung du aus der Tonne fördern darfst damit nix leer läuft. Da du aber bestimmt mit Luftheben arbeiten wirst, ist das ziemlich wenig Interesant.


----------



## Zacky (22. Aug. 2014)

Hi Totto, Hi Peter...

Ich habe meinen Filter gemauert und jede Kammer hat etwa 800 l Volumen. Ich könnte mir ja zwei Messpunkte im Behälter suchen und markieren, an denen ich dann eine Start-Stopp-Messung vornehmen könnte. Die zwei Punkte auch deswegen, damit ich eher das in Bewegung befindliche Wasservolumen ausrechnen könnte. Wie von Peter ja auch angemerkt, hat das Wasser ja eine eigene Trägheit beim Öffnen der Zugschieber. Von daher könnte ich ja das Volumen und die Zeit nehmen, von bspw. 30 - 60 cm Höhe Wasserstand in der Kammer. Der Wasserstand im Teich würde dann ja max. um 1-2 cm sinken.

So war mein Plan mit der Hoffnung, so mein max. Volumen zu ermitteln. Das Gleiche hätte ich dann halt mit meinen Rückleitungen gemacht.

Grundsätzlich wäre es für mich halt interessant, einfach einen Wert/Faktor zu haben, den man für die Verrohrung zu Grunde legen könnte. Als Beispiel (außerhalb von Lufthebern) verbauen ja viele User 1 Skimmer und zwei Bodenabläufe an einem 30-50 kbm Teich. Die Verrohrung ist in DN 110 und besteht so aus drei Leitungen. Dann geht man ja an die Umwälzrate ran und sagt, "...wälze das gesamte Volumen von 50 kbm in einer Stunde um." oder "...Du brauchst mind. 30.000 l/h und die Rohre sauber zu halten." oder "...das Volumen in  X Stunden umzuwälzen ist ausreichend."

Wenn ich aber jetzt feststelle, dass ich mit meinen 3 x 110 gar nicht die 30.000 oder gar 50.000 l/h durch bekomme, brauche ich es doch gar nicht erst versuchen und eine vielleicht zu große und zu viel Strom ziehende Pumpe verwenden. Was bei normalen Pumpen auf der Druckseite geschieht, ist ja wieder was anderes.

Wenn das Volumen aber gar nicht durch die Rohrleitungen geht, kann ich doch nicht sagen, dass ich so und so viel umwälze, bloß weil ich eine 45.000 l/h Rohrpumpe nutze. Theoretisch saugt diese doch ggf. auch nur die Pumpenkammer bis auf ein bestimmtes Niveau leer, kann doch aber nicht mehr fördern als durch das Rohr nach läuft. Oder habe ich hier einen Denkfehler?

Bei Lufthebern ist es meiner Meinung nach auch schon relevant, mehr vielleicht die Rückleitungen - da diese ja das Fördervolumen des Lufthebers ableiten sollen, ohne es zu behindern. Am Ende lande ich auch hier wieder bei meiner Grundproblematik, dass ich mit dem Luftheber auch keine 20.000 l/h fördern könnte, wenn die Leitungen vom Teich auf Grund meiner ungünstigen Verrohrung, (Länge, Winkel/Bögen) nur 16.000 l/h durch lassen. Unter diesen Umständen schaffe ich es ja nicht einmal die Rohrleitungen sauber zu halten bzw. genügend Sog gleichzeitig auf alle 3 Leitungen zu bekommen.


Denke ich manchmal etwas zu kompliziert oder zu viel nach und sehe dann evtl. auch noch Probleme, wo es eigentlich keine gibt?


----------



## Geisy (22. Aug. 2014)

Hey Rico (Zacky)

Das sehe ich auch so.

Wenn die Pumpe in einem Sammelschacht sitzt kann sie nur das weg pumpen was auch nach kommt in Schwerkraft.
Lösung wäre dann den Schacht Luftdicht zu verschliessen um auch an den Zuleitungen zu saugen.

Ich hab jeweils einzelne LH in die Zuleitungen gemacht damit sie saugen und drücken.
Deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht den Sinn dieser dicken Rohre um den Luftheber zu setzen, man kann ihn doch einfach direkt in die Zuleitung machen.
Wichtig ist dabei das die Luftaustritte aller Luftheber auf einer Höhe sind damit es mit einer Membranpumpe klappt. Sonst läuft nur der wo die Luft als erstes weg kann.

Ich glaube ich bekomme so mehr Sog auf den Skimmer als wenn ich erst eine Sammelkammer leer ziehe, in die der Skimmer nach laufen muß.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## meinereiner (22. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Norbert



Geisy schrieb:


> Lösung wäre dann den Schacht Luftdicht zu verschliessen um auch an den Zuleitungen zu saugen.



Ist das denn nicht ein Nullsummenspiel? Der Sog (Unterdruck) wirkt ja nicht nur separat auf die Zuleitung, sondern auch auf die Pumpleitung.

Ob ich jetzt eine (kleinere) Pumpe in jeder einzelnen Zuleitung, oder eine (größere) Pumpe am Ende der Filteranlage habe, ist bezüglich der Gesamtleistung (Durchfluss)
'im Prinzip' egal.
Ich würde aber einer Pumpe am Ende den Vorzug geben, und die Zuleitungen über Schieber regulieren. Damit kann ich jede Zuleitung relativ einfach einstellen.
Bei Pumpen (oder LH) in jeder einzelnen Zuleitung ist das schwieriger.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Aug. 2014)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber jetzt feststelle, dass ich mit meinen 3 x 110 gar nicht die 30.000 oder gar 50.000 l/h durch bekomme, brauche ich es doch gar nicht erst versuchen und eine vielleicht zu große und zu viel Strom ziehende Pumpe verwenden. ...
> Wenn das Volumen aber gar nicht durch die Rohrleitungen geht, kann ich doch nicht sagen, dass ich so und so viel umwälze, bloß weil ich eine 45.000 l/h Rohrpumpe nutze. Theoretisch saugt diese doch ggf. auch nur die Pumpenkammer bis auf ein bestimmtes Niveau leer, kann doch aber nicht mehr fördern als durch das Rohr nach läuft. Oder habe ich hier einen Denkfehler?


Du bekommst die 50.000 l/h sogar durch ein 5 m langes *50er-Rohr*,
nur brauchst du dafür ein Gefälle von 10 m (Quelle: www.druckverlust.de),
musst aber dann vorher oder nachher das Wasser auch wieder (mindestens) die 10 m hochpumpen!
Jedem wird einleuchten:
Das kostet eine teure Pumpe und jede Menge laufende Energiekosten
und da wird es sich einfach auszahlen, ein dickeres Rohr zu verlegen.
Probieren wir´s halt mal aus (Einlauf und Bögen vernachlässigt!):
50.000 l/h durch ein 5m langes 70er Rohr erfordern einen Niveauunterschied von 1,6 m (immer noch unakzeptabel);
durch ein 5m langes 100er Rohr nur mehr 24 cm (auch noch nicht so toll);
durch ZWEI PARALLELE 5m lange 100er Rohre nur mehr 6 cm (Yeah!)
und durch DREI nur mehr 2,7 cm - DAS ist toll!
An EINEM 5 m langen 150er Rohr, das ungefähr flächengleich zu den ZWEI 100ern ist,
stellt sich ein Niveauunterschied von nur 2,9 cm ein, d.h. fast so wenig wie bei DREI 100er-Rohren.
NOCH dickere oder noch MEHR Rohre wird für die gegenständliche Auslegung (5 m gerades Rohr)
dann nicht mehr sinnvoll sein.
(Allerdings sollte man sich von der Vorstellung verabschieden, dass eine 50.000er-Pumpe auch ca. 50.000 l/h liefert.
Bei einer linearen Pumpenkennlinie und richtiger Dimensionierung sollte man seriöserweise eher von der Hälfte ausgehen.
Hat man wider Erwarten DOCH wesentlich mehr Volumenstrom, hat man die falsche, d.h. unwirtschaftliche Pumpe gekauft.)

*Das Gefälle d.h. der Niveauunterschied zwischen Rohranfang und -ende
liefert den Druck, um das Wasser durch die Leitungen zu bringen.*
Wir wollen beim Durchlauf durch unseren Filter einen geringen GESAMT-Druckabfall erreichen,
damit der Betrieb möglichst geringe Pumpleistung erfordert und damit so wirtschaftlich wie möglich ist.
Dann sollten unsere Zulauf- und Ablaufverrohrungen nur relativ geringe Nieauunterschiede verursachen.
(Die 3 cm hab ich mir aus dem Bauch gesaugt; für einen Luftheber werden die schon passend sein.)
Ob die Pumpe jetzt eingangsseitig IN den Filter fördert oder hinten aus dem Filter HINAUS,
ist dabei ABSOLUT egal - nur die Druckdifferenz zählt!)

Den Volumenstrom der fertigen Anlage irgendwie auszulitern, ist vielleicht interessant,
kommt aber für die Dimensionierung irgendwie spät, nicht?
(Das mit dem Füllen oder Leerpumpen der Kammern ist eine SEHR ungenaue Methode!)
Da ist doch schlauer, das vorneweg mit dem Onlinerechner durchzuackern
und zu WISSEN, was man einbauen soll.
Ob dann bei der laufenden Anlage die Dimensionierung passt,
sieht man doch wunderbar an den Niveauunterschieden zwischen Rohr-Einlauf und -Auslauf!

Wenn ihr wollt, dann werde ich euch heute Abend ein Beispiel durchrechnen
und es wäre schön, wenn ihr eine konkrete Verrohrungs- und Filter-Anordnung
(Skizze mit Rohrlängen und Bögen, Beschribung der Filtermaterialien, ...)
sowie den gewünschten Volumenstrom posten würdet!


----------



## Patrick K (22. Aug. 2014)

Hallo @ All 
(Geisy)
In einem LHISR kann man einen Kleineren LH einbauen (zB. für einen Pflanzfilter) ohne auf der "Saugseite " den Zufluss  zu verkleinern man kann mehrere "Saugrohre" auf ein Standrohr anschliesen und mit einem LH betreiben , ausserdem kann man das Standrohr so ablängen das der LH im falle eines Saugrohr , BA oder Filter verstopfens sich selbst füttert und nicht den Teich flutet

ein Standrohr hat nur Vorteile im LH Betrieb man muss sie nur sehen wollen  (gilt für alle) die ollen Orangenen Rohre kann man Lackieren oder mit PVC Folie bekleben, wenn man nicht warten will bis ein Biofilm drüber wächst

@ Zacky
bei mir geht knapp16 TL durch ein 110 Rohr , meine 16 T Rohrpumpe hat gut 5-6 cm aus meinem Filter gesaugt , danach hat sich das ganze eingependelt

Gruss Obs


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Obs,
leider versteh ich viele der von dir verwendeten Abkürzungen nicht:
Was ist ein LHISR und ein BA
und was soll ein Standrohr sein?

Die ollen orangenen Rohre kann man auch im Baumarkt lassen
und statt dessen hellgraue, dunkelblaue kaufen; manchmal gibt´s sogar schwarze (was mir am besten gefällt).
So richtig schön verformen (z.B. für eine Düse oder einen Einlauftrichter) kann man allerdings nur die PVC-Rohre,
wobei es da als Kabelschutzrohre auch schwarze gibt. (Die haben halt keine Dichtung, was jedoch unter Wasser egal ist.)


----------



## Patrick K (22. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Peter 

LHISR ist ein LH im Stand Rohr

bezogen auf



Geisy schrieb:


> Deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht den Sinn dieser dicken Rohre um den Luftheber zu setzen, man kann ihn doch einfach direkt in die Zuleitung machen.




BA ist ein Bodenablauf

Standrohr ist quasi eine Sammelrohr nach dem Filter , event. sogar im Teich , Maße im Durchmesser 160 mm - 500mm

Gruss Obs


----------



## Patrick K (22. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Peter

schau mal hier, wie in Beitrag 207 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mein-tscheche-im-filter.39162/

die zwei LHISR  gibt es leider nicht mehr,  aber so war der mal geplant ,  satte Strömung mittig im Teich das auch ja nichts sich in der Teichmitte absetzt , links und rechts im Teich sind oder waren gelochte Ansaugrohre über die ein Pflanzenfilter versorgt wurde

Gruss Obs


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Aug. 2014)

Hi Obs,
Ist das Standrohr das STEIG-Rohr,
d.h. das, in dem das Wasser getrieben durch die eigeblasene Luft aufsteigt?
Warum sind da Rohr-im-Rohr?


----------



## Geisy (22. Aug. 2014)

@derschwarzepeter Das große Rohr dient als Sammelschacht in dem das Luftheber Steigrohr eingebaut wird.

@Patrick K  Wie Peter auch schon geschrieben hat braucht Wasser in Schwerkraft einen Höhenunterschied damit es fließt.
Stell dir mal folgendes vor: Dein LH zieht den Sammelschacht um 5cm leer. An den Sammelschacht ist der Skimmer angeschlossen.
Damit das Wasser vom Skimmer zum Schacht läuft muß auch da ein unterschied sein, sagen wir mal nur 1cm. Dann ist im Skimmer ein unterschied von 4cm zum Teich.
Wenn du den selben Luftheber nun direkt an den Skimmer anschließt, hast du im Skimmer 5cm unterschied zum Teich. Da läuft dann mehr Wasser.
Oder sehe ich das falsch?
Vorteil des Schachtes ist das man den Luftheber leichter raus nehmen kann.


----------



## Patrick K (22. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

solange , soviel oder mehr Volumen nachläuft ,als gepumpt wird , ist kein grosser  Unterschied festzustellen

siehe auch http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommunizierende_Röhren

In dem Moment wo man in einem Gefäß den Wasserstand senkt , senkt man in im Ganzen

Gruss Obs


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Aug. 2014)

Zacky schrieb:


> "...Du brauchst mind. 30.000 l/h und die Rohre sauber zu halten."


Sehe ich als sehr Kommisch an so eine Aussage. Um die Rohre sauber zu halten muss die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit so hoch sein das etweilige schmutzpartikel sich nicht absetzen können......Glaube kaum das Sandkörner zum Beispiel mit irgend einer Strömungsgeschwindigkeit welche man normal erreicht in einem 100 Rohr nach oben gesaugt werden können.

Das ganze ist mir ein bisschen suspekt. Wenn es Modder ist, dann ist es wohl so das sich immer was an den Rohrwänden absetzt. Bei deinem System mit einer Regentonne als Ansaugstelle kann man ja ggf einen Schornsteinbessen durch die Rohre drücken zum Saubermachen.


----------



## Zacky (22. Aug. 2014)

Ich glaube, das Thema dreht sich nun in eine falsche und nicht gewollte Richtung!



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Bei deinem System mit einer Regentonne als Ansaugstelle kann man ja ggf. einen Schornsteinbesen durch die Rohre drücken zum Saubermachen.


 
Ich habe keine Regentonne als Ansaugstelle, es sei denn, Du nennst meinen Teich eine Regentonne bzw. meinen gemauerten 3600 l Filter. 


Die Aussage "...Du brauchst mind. 30.000 l/h" habe ich schon in anderen Threads und in anderen Foren gelesen. Ich nehme mich davon selbst auch nicht aus, dass ich bislang auch dazu rate, je Leitung gute 10.000 l/h zu fördern.

Aber bitte dieses Thema nicht in die falsche Richtung lenken oder gar falsch verstehen, denn meine Fragestellung war wirklich nur die, ob sich im Vorfeld und im Betrieb der Filteranlage einwandfrei ermitteln ließe, wie viel Fördervolumen in reiner Schwerkraft durch eine Rohranlage geht. Es sollte sich jetzt nicht um meinen Teich drehen.

Vielleicht ist meine Fragestellung doch zu kompliziert und kann nicht einfach so beantwortet werden. Ich danke trotzdem allen Beteiligten für ihre Mitteilungen, Vorschläge, Ratschläge und Hinweise zum Verstehen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (22. Aug. 2014)

Die Fragestellung ist nicht zu kompliziert und kann beantwortet werden!

In kommunizierenden Gefäßen steht das Wasser GLEICH hoch;
das Modell tut´s in unserem Beispiel eindeutig nicht:
wir haben eben im Gegensatz dazu eine DYNAMISCHE Geschichte!

Lasst uns wie angekündigt ein konkretes Beispiel ansehen:
Das __ Filtersystem soll 10.000 Liter pro Stunde führen.
(Über die Sinnhaftigkeit der Anordnung will ich hier nicht reden.)
 
Zulaufrohr sei 25 m lang und hat 6 Stk 90°-Bögen (nicht Knie!) und eine Rauhigkeit von 0,5 mm;
wir nehmen´s mal mit 70 mm lichter Weite an (Strömungsgeschwindigkeit 0,72 m/s):
www.druckverlust.de errechnet für das gerade (!) Rohr einen Druckverlust von 33 cm
und für die 6 Stk 90°-Bögen nochmal 5 cm. (Hab gerade gemerkt, dass man nur max. 180° eingeben kann.)
Satte 38 cm Verlust nur am Zuleitungsrohr - DAS ist zu heftig!

Drum rechnen wir´s nochmal mit 100 mm (Strömungsgeschwindigkeit 0,35 m/s):
Das gerade 100er Rohr hat einen Druckverlust von 5 cm
und die 6 Stk. 90°-Bögen dazu noch 1,3 cm,
d.h. 6,3 cm Druckverlust.
Das geht schon so irgendwie, nicht?
(1/5 davon verursachen alleine die BÖGEN - könnt ihr euch vorstellen, was 90°-KNIE machen?)

Wollen wir´s mit einem 150er-Rohr rechnen? (0,16 m/s)
Das gerade 150er Rohr hat einen Druckverlust von 0,6 cm - schon übertrieben wenig.

Ein 125 mm-Rohr gibt´s auch:
1,6 cm am Rohr und 0,23 m/s hört sich doch prima an - das wird ideal sein,
während das 100er gerade noch so geht.

In den ersten beiden Kammern haben wir keinen Druckverlust (Bürsten, ...),
aber die 0,5 m langen geraden 125er Verbindungsrohre?
Der Onlinerechner errechnet bei den 10.000 l/h 0,3 MILLIMETER Niveauunterschied.
Schauen wir´s uns mit einem 100er an:
Das braucht schon 1 mm "Gefälle" und das ist doch wirklich verkraftbar!

Was ist die Erkenntnis daraus?
*Das laaaaange, teure Rohr, für das man so viel graben muss, muss am dicksten sein;
bei den kurzen, die man so leicht und billig verlegen kann, ist es nicht mehr sooo wichtig.*

Weil wir schon so viel davon rumliegen haben bauen wir das aus den 100er-Rohren:
Der Wasserspiegel der 1. Filterkammer wird damit 6,3 cm u nter dem des Teiches liegen,
der der 2. Filterkammer 6,4 cm darunter,
der der 3. Filterkammer 6,5 cm darunter,
am Filterschaumgummi verlieren wir weiter 5 cm (angenommen);
dann liegt der Wasserspiegel der 4. Kammer (aus der der Luftheber saugt) 11,5 cm unter dem des Teiches.
Die Pumpe (hier Luftheber) muss das Wasser deshalb 11,5 cm hoch fördern;
dafür ist außer einem Luftheber auch eine Rohrpumpe prima geeignet.

P.S.: Für den Luftheber sollte man für den Zulauf DOCH besser das 125er-Rohr nehmen,
denn damit hat man nur die HALBE nötige Förderhöhe zu bewältigen!


----------



## Zacky (23. Aug. 2014)

Ich hätte dazu bitte mal eine konkrete - vielleicht blöde - Frage, die hier sicherlich schon in einem der vielen Beiträge beantwortet wurde, ich aber noch nicht zur Gänze verstanden habe:

Meine Luftheber heben das Wasser in eine Ablaufkammer am Ende der Filterstrecke.

Wenn in meiner Ablaufkammer (die vom Luftheber gespeist wird) das Wasserniveau im Vergleich zum Teichniveau gleich hoch ist, kann ich von welchem Wert ausgehen?* Oder:* Wenn in meiner Ablaufkammer das vom Luftheber hinein geförderte Wasser 3 cm höher steht, als im Teich kann ich von welchem Wert ausgehen? *Oder:* Wenn ich einen kompletten Stillstand im Teich habe, dann die Luftheber starte und sich der Wasserspiegel in der Einlaufkammer (Vorfilter) gar nicht senkt, bzw. sich unmittelbar wieder ausgleicht, kann ich von welchem Wert ausgehen? *Oder:* Wenn ich in allen Filterkammern und im Teich das gleiche Niveau habe und lediglich durch die Luftheber nur das Wasser bewegt wird, sich aber an sich nichts in den Kammern aufstaut...kann ich dann vom reinen Fördervolumenstrom des Lufthebers ausgehen? Die einzige Stelle im Gesamten, wo es eine Differenz geben wird, ist dann im Steigrohr des Lufthebers.

Kann ich mit den Höhendifferenzen auch rückwärts rechnen, sofern ich meine Rohrleitungen und Bögen kenne?


----------



## Geisy (23. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Zacky

Bei Frage 1, 3 und 4 wo der Wasserstand gleich hoch ist bewegt sich nichts. Da muß ein Höhenunterschied da sein.
Bei Frage 2 mit den 3cm bin ich davon ausgegangen das du mit zwei 100er Rohre die 5m lang sind zurück zum Teich gehst mit je 2 90Grad Bögen.
Da laufen dann zusammen ca. 18000l/h


----------



## meinereiner (23. Aug. 2014)

Guten Morgen Zacky,

du hast eine Rechnung mit drei Variablen. 
Diese sind
1. Widerstand (Die Summe der Einzelwiderstände der Bögen, Durchgänge, Rohrstücken. Diese sind wiederum abhängig vom Rohrdurchmesser, Rauhigkeitswert, Geometrie etc.)
2. Druckverlust (bar, mbar, Pascal etc. Zur Einfachheit angegeben in Differenz der Wasserhöhe)
3. Durchfluss (Volumenstrom)

Um eine unbekannte Variable ausrechnen zu können, brauchst du zwei bekannte Variablen.
Also wenn du den Durchfluss berechnen möchtest, brauchst du die Werte für den Widerstand und den Druckverlust.

Bezüglich deines letzten Beitrags. Z.B die erste Frage. Wenn die Wasserhöhe in deiner Ablaufkammer gleich hoch ist, wie in deinem Teich:
Wenn der Widerstand der Verrohrung zwischen deiner Ablaufkammer und deinem Teich praktisch Null ist (weil beide mit einem großen und/oder kurzen Rohr miteinander verbunden sind) dann kann natürlich ein Durchfluss statt finden, und du kannst keinen Höhenunterschied feststellen.
Bei der Feststellung der Höhenunterschiede kommt natürlich auch noch die Messungenauigkeit dazu. Kleine Unterschiede (z.B. 2 mm, die ich vielleicht messtechnisch kaum erfassen kann) können ja trotzdem einen großen Unterschied in Durchfluss darstellen, wenn z.B. der Widerstand über diese Strecke (dickes Rohr) ebenfalls sehr klein ist.
Hat ja der Schwarze Peter schon erklärt. 

Du könntest auch den Durchfluss anhand der Höhendifferenz ausrechnen, wenn du weißt, wie groß der Widerstand ist. Wenn du z.B. zwei Kammern hast, mit einer unkomplizierten Verrohrung (sprich, ein gerades Rohrstück bekannter Länge ohne Bögen etc.) Dann kannst du den Durchfluss ausrechnen.
Ich nehme an, je komplizierter die Verrohrung, also mehrere Bögen, Kanten etc. desto ungenauer wird die Berechnung des Widerstands, und damit wird auch die Gesamtberechnung ungenauer.
Aber Achtung, beim Messen des Höhenunterschieds kommt dann wieder das Problem mit der Messgenauigkeit in's Spiel (Gerades Rohrstück wenig Widerstand, wahrscheinlich auch geringer Höhenunterschied, je nach Durchfluss).

Und es reicht natürlich, wenn ich den Durchfluss an einem Teil der Filterstrecke ermittle. Er ist ja überall gleich. Nur bei mehreren Zuläufen, teilt sich der Durchfluss in jeden Teilzulauf auf. Die Summe der Durchflüsse der Einzelzuläufe ergibt dann den Gesamtdurchfluss. Aber das ist ja eh klar.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Zacky!
Wenn in deiner Ablaufkammer (die vom Luftheber gespeist wird) das Wasserniveau im Vergleich zum Teichniveau gleich hoch ist,
dann kannst du davon ausgehen, dass - *egal wie dick die Rohre dazwischen sind* - KEIN Wasser fließen wird:
Wasser fließt IMMER NUR vom höheren zum tiefern Niveau.
Wenn du in allen Filterkammern und im Teich das gleiche Niveau hast, fließt demzufolge kein Wasser im Kreislauf.
Allerdings kannst du im Beispiel oben sehen,
dass 10.000 l/h durch einen halben Meter 100er-Rohr schon bei 1 mm Höhendifferenz fließen,
was ja nicht leicht zu sehen ist.

Wenn du einen kompletten Stillstand im Teich hast, dann die Luftheber startest und sich der Wasserspiegel in der Einlaufkammer (Vorfilter) gar nicht senkt, fließt demzufolge auch nichts bzw. ist die Niveaudifferenz so klein, dass du sie nicht erkennst.
Messungen aus dem kompletten Stillstand werden aber bei langen Leitungen und komplexen Filter-Kammern-Systemen
schnell mal einen völligen Topfen ergeben:
Das sind dynamische Vorgänge, die im Hochlauf Verzögerungen und Pendelvorgänge erleben!

Man kann mit den Höhendifferenzen auch rückwärts rechnen, sofern deine Rohrleitungen und Bögen bekannt sind,
z.B. wenn in deiner Ablaufkammer das vom Luftheber hinein geförderte Wasser 3 cm höher steht als im Teich.
Da muss man halt iterativ Volumenströme annehmen und den www.druckverlust.de-Rechner rechnen lassen:

Kommt eine KLEINERE Niveaudifferenz raus, ist der tatsächliche Volumenstrom GRÖSSER als angenommen und man setzt halt nochmal einen größeren Wert ein - so lange, bis die tatsächliche Niveaudifferenz rauskommt. (u.U. 3...4-mal)
Kommt eine GRÖSSERE Niveaudifferenz raus, ist der tatsächliche Volumenstrom KLEINER als angenommen und man setzt halt nochmal einen kleineren Wert ein - so lange, bis die tatsächliche Niveaudifferenz rauskommt. (u.U. 3...4-mal)
Bitte stell duch die Abmessungen deines Rohres und den Viveauunterschied hier rein,
dann rechne ich´s euch vor!

Dass die einzige Stelle im Gesamten, wo es eine Differenz geben wird, im Steigrohr des Lufthebers ist, ist unmöglich,
denn in einem geschlossenen System ist die Summe aller Niveauunterschiede
theoretisch UND auch in der Realität immer gleich Null.
(Bitte schau dir dazu nochmal meine Skizze an!)


P.S.: Ich hab´s schon an andere Stelle hier im Forum unter heftigen Protesten anderer Teilnehmer deponiert:
Der sich im __ Filtersystem einstellende Betriebspunkt aus Förderhöhe und Volumenstrom
sollte mit dem Betriebspunkt der Pumpe ungefähr übereinstimmen,
um einen ökonomischen Betrieb zu gewährleisten.
D.h. Für das beschriebene System mit 10.000 l/h und 11,5 cm Förderhöhe
wäre eine OASE Eco Premium 10.000 (die zweifellos eine sehr gute Pumpe ist),
eine grundsätzlich FALSCHE Wahl, auch wenn´s noch so schön sprudelt:
Mit einer MAXIMALEN Förderhöhe von 4,7 m läuft die im Beispiel weitab ihres Auslegungspunktes,
der irgendwo bei einem Volumenstrom von 5...6000 l/h und einer Förderhöhe von 2,4 m liegt.
Die ist einfach für einen anderen Einsatzzweck konstruiert!
Eine für den Einsatzweck ausgelegte Pumpe wird das mit weit geringeren Energiekosten erledigen:
Im Beispiel bräuchten wir eine Pumpe mit einem (Leerlauf-)Volumenstrom von 18...20.000 Liter
und einer maximalen Förderhöhe von ca. 20 cm - z.B. einen Luftheber!


----------



## Patrick K (23. Aug. 2014)

Hallo
Ich bleib dabei ,ist zumindest für mich logisch , so lang mehr nachläuft als gepumpt wird ist der Unterschied so minimal da wirst du optisch keinen Unterschied feststellen

wenn durch Rohr länge und Bögen nicht genug Wasser ankommt , musst du weniger pumpen oder grössere Rohre verbauen, dazu brauch ich keine Seitenweise Berechnungen

Gruss Obs


----------



## Zacky (23. Aug. 2014)

Guten Morgen Peter.

Ich danke Dir und auch den Anderen für die Ruhe und den Nerv, mir das alles so genau und so oft zu erklären. 

Gerne werde ich mal versuchen die vorhandene Verrohrung bei mir als Beispiel für evtl. Berechnungen komplett zu erfassen. Sobald ich das alles zusammen habe und vielleicht auch etwige Höhendifferenzen ermitteln konnte, werde ich mich melden. Danke für das Angebot, Peter.

Wenn ich jetzt so pauschal darüber nachdenke, wird mir schon ganz schwindelig...was ich mir da an Flowbremsen so eingebaut habe.  Aber nun denn, nur aus eigenen Fehlern lernt man selbst dazu und kann dann evtl. wieder Anderen helfen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Zacky,
nachdem du ja drei parallele Rohre verlegt hast,
wäre es durchaus auch interessant, welche Niveauunterschiede sich einstellen,
wenn das Wasser nur durch ein, zwei oder alle drei Rohre fließen kann!
(Am einfachsten lassen sich kleine Differenzen durch eine Schlauchwasserwaage feststellen.)

Hallo Patrick,
einzig logisch ist, dass NIE mehr nachläuft als gepumpt wird,
denn sonst müsste der Filter übergehen.
Dass sich u.U. MINIMALE Niveaudifferenzen einstellen, habe ich geschrieben:
Das ist dann das Zeichen übertrieben dicker Rohre,
die, wo´s leicht geht, schon mal rein sollen, aber wenig helfen.
(Ich würde mir auch nicht die Hacken nach einer 70er-Foliendurchführung ablaufen,
wenn die 100er zu Hause liegt!)

Man braucht KEINE seitenweisen Berechnungen,
aber viele praktisch ausgeführte Anlagen haben gezeigt,
dass man nur auf Basis von Intuition und Faustregeln
schnell mal hier zu dicke und dort zu dünne Rohre verbaut.
Bevor man also Rohre kauft und buddelt, zahlt sich einfach aus,
schwache 5 Minuten in den Onlinerechner zu investieren
und recht genau zu WISSEN, welches Ergebnis da rauskommt.

Bei meinem Beispiel oben ist doch z.B. rausgekommen,

dass für den Zulauf das 100er-Rohr knapp geht,
das 125er-Rohr schwer in Ordnung ist
und das 150er-Rohr kaum mehr eine Verbesserung bringt und somit nur rausgeschmissenes Geld ist. (Außerdem wird es durch die minimale Strömungsgeschwindigkeit leichter verdrecken!)
Hättest du das ERRATEN?
Ich nicht.


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Aug. 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> wenn durch Rohr länge und Bögen nicht genug Wasser ankommt , musst du weniger pumpen oder grössere Rohre verbauen, dazu brauch ich keine Seitenweise Berechnungen


 Was bedeutet nicht genug Wasser? 



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Bei meinem Beispiel oben ist doch z.B. rausgekommen,
> dass für den Zulauf das 100er-Rohr knapp geht,
> das 125er-Rohr schwer in Ordnung ist
> und das 150er-Rohr kaum mehr eine Verbesserung bringt und somit nur rausgeschmissenes Geld ist. (Außerdem wird es durch die minimale Strömungsgeschwindigkeit leichter verdrecken!)
> ...


 Peter, bei deiner Berechnung hast du aber die Druckhöhe gleich gesetzt, bzw. die Fördermenge. Das ist aber ein dynamisches System. Wenn dein 100er Rohr knapp geht stellt sich wenn man deiner Berechnung nachgeht eine etwas größere Druckhöhe ein.....wodurch sich die Strömungsgeschwindigleit erhöht, diese läst dann wieder mehr Wasser durch das 100er strömen. Durch die minimal größere Höhendifferenz wird der Luftheber etwas schlechter arbeiten, also weniger Wasser pumpen, das alles in minimalen Bereichen. 

Abgesehen davon, das ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das man mit einer handelüblichen Pumpe oder einem Luftheber soviel Wasser fördern kann, dass durch drei 100 Rohre nicht genug nach läuft. (Ist hier aber auch nicht die Frage)

Wie oben geschreiben, je weiter man an der Absaugstelle abpumpt, desto mehr Druckdifferens bildet sich, desto schneller strömt das Wasser nach.


----------



## Patrick K (23. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Peter
Ich hab für MICH erraten das ich für ca.10 - 12 TL gepumtes Wasser einen 110er Versorgungsrohr benötige und davon geh ich aus , 150er Rohr benutz ich nicht da 150er Rohr und Flansche event. teurer sind als zwei 110er Rohre und weniger "bringen" als zwei 110er Rohre

klar kann man Alles irgendwo errechnen , nur wie soll man eine eine einfache Formel zur errechnung einer Verrohrung erstellen die sich zB. durch die  Qualität der Rohrinnenwand je nach Länge des Rohres (ob ich 4 Meter Rohrstücke nehme oder 4x 1 Meter) verändern kann und wird

für mich ist klar das die beste Verrohrung eine kurze ist 

Logisch ist für mich solange mehr ankommen kann als gepumpt wird senkt oder hebt sich einer der Wasserspiegel kaum

Ps. Die Angaben basieren auf meiner Erfahrung ,ihr dürft sie verwenden müsst ihr aber nicht . Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr

@ Totto 
Genug Wasser heist die Verrohrung zum Filter , sollte mehr Wasser zu verfügung stellen als die Pumpe fördert, sonst wird sie event. den Wasserspiegel im Filter, soweit senken bis sie weniger pumpt oder den Filter leersaugen
Gruss Obs


----------



## Geisy (23. Aug. 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Wie oben geschreiben, je weiter man an der Absaugstelle abpumpt, desto mehr Druckdifferens bildet sich, desto schneller strömt das Wasser nach.



Hier hast du was verdreht. Im kurzen Rohr läuft es schneller nach als im langen.

Außerdem ist man schon ganz gut dran wenn man Zu- und Abläufe eine Nummer größer nimmt als das Steigrohr des Lufthebers und kein Bogen stärker als 45Grad.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Totto,
bei meiner Berechnung habe ich einen bestimmten, gewünschten  *Volumenstrom* zugrundegelegt,
denn darauf kommt´s uns ja an, DAS wollen wir erreichen!
Aber du hast natürlich recht:
Das System regelt sich selbst, d.h. es werden sich in weiten Wertebereichen stabile Wasserstände einstellen.
Wenn die jedoch nicht annähernd dort liegen, wo sie geplant sind,
ist der Filter schnell mal falsch im Niveau positioniert
und vor allem schnell mal die falsche Pumpe gekauft.

Lest mal hier im Forum herum:
Nicht wenige haben infolgedessen eine kleine Sammlung kleiner Pumpen zu Hause
und manche haben sogar mehr als eine Pumpe eingesetzt, was eine unökonomische Lösung ist.
(2 kleine Pumpen zu betreiben, ist IMMER teurer als 1 große.)
Nicht weniger schlimm:
Gerade WEIL das alles so schön selbstregelnd ist,
betreiben sehr viele hier im Forum ihre Pumpe weitab des Auslegungspunktes,
d.h. sie haben eine unnötig teure Pumpe gekauft und verheizen jahrein-jahraus unnötig Strom.
Ich hab´s schon oben im P.S. geschrieben:
Die OASE Eco Premium 10.000 (maximale Förderhöhe von 4,7 m) ist eine tolle Pumpe und wird gern verwendet,
weil da einfach auch bei grimmiger Fehlauslegung des Systemes "immer Wasser rauskommt".
Sie wird deshalb natürlich auch im Schwerkraftfilter mit 11 cm Förderhöhe schön Wasser pumpen,
aber mit der billigeren Strömungspumpe wird man den gleichen Volumenstrom mit eben geringeren Stromkosten erreichen.
NICHT weil die Strömungspumpe "besser" ist als die Oase,
sondern weil die für den konkreten Anwendungsfall einfach besser GEEIGNET ist,
weil die eher in ihrem Auslegungspunkt arbeitet!

Ich kann mir nicht auch vorstellen,
dass man mit einer üblichen Teich-Pumpe oder einem Luftheber soviel Wasser fördert,
dass durch drei 100er Rohre nicht genug nach läuft,  
aber es ist doch wichtig zu wissen, ob man überhaupt 3 parallele 100er-Rohre braucht
und ob´s nicht EINES genauso tut, wie z.B. oben in meinem Beispiel zwischen den Filterbecken.

Wichtig in diesem Zusammenhang:
Auch wenn 2 Stk 100er-Rohre ungefähr den gleichen Querschnitt haben wie das 150er,
so haben die 2 doch einen WESENTLICH größeren Widerstand als das 1 dicke.
Man müsste DREI 100er-Rohre verlegen um den gleichen Niveauunterschied zu erreichen
und dann schaut der Kostenvergleich schnell anders aus!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Aug. 2014)

Geisy schrieb:


> Im kurzen Rohr läuft es schneller nach als im langen.
> 
> Außerdem ist man schon ganz gut dran wenn man Zu- und Abläufe eine Nummer größer nimmt als das Steigrohr des Lufthebers und kein Bogen stärker als 45Grad.


Das hat schon was,
aber wie dimensioniert man jetzt das Steigrohr des Lufthebers? 
DAS ist die nächste Frage;
das Ziel kann doch nicht sein, sich zu freuen, dass da IRGENDEINE Menge gepumpt wird.
Wir wollen doch wissen:
Wie müssen wir den Luftheber bauen, damit der *den gewünschten Volumenstrom* liefert?


----------



## Patrick K (23. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Peter 

für den Richtigen LH , gibt es hier genug Ansätze

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...bnisse-auswertung-leistungsübersichten.40442/

Gruss Obs


----------



## Geisy (23. Aug. 2014)

derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Das hat schon was,
> aber wie dimensioniert man jetzt das Steigrohr des Lufthebers?
> DAS ist die nächste Frage;
> das Ziel kann doch nicht sein, sich zu freuen, dass da IRGENDEINE Menge gepumpt wird.
> ...


dazu müsste man wissen welche Fördermenge benötigt wird für klares Wasser


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Geisy,
IRGENDEINE Vorstellung wird man wohl haben, wenn man einen Filter plant, oder?

Danke, Patrick,
das Thema kannte ich schon und ich hab da in den zig Seiten auch schon lange geschmökert.
Leider habe ich da keine fundierte Hilfe zur konkreten Dimensionierung gefunden:
*Das Ziel ist - z.B.: *
Ein Luftheber, der 10.000 L/h über eine Förderhöhe von 20 cm pumpt.
*Das Ergebnis ist (geschätzt):*
Mit einem 100er-Rohr braucht man in einer Einblastiefe von 2 m eine Luftmenge von 3 m³/h

*Fakt ist:*
Wir bauen alle und freuen uns dann, wenn´s pumpt.
Da hängen 5 Parameter voneinander ab
und es wäre einfach schön, wenn man die ökonomischste Auslegung findet
oder zumindest nahe rankommt!


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Aug. 2014)

derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Zulaufrohr sei 25 m lang und hat 6 Stk 90°-Bögen (nicht Knie!) und eine Rauhigkeit von 0,5 mm;
> wir nehmen´s mal mit 70 mm lichter Weite an (Strömungsgeschwindigkeit 0,72 m/s):
> www.druckverlust.de
> errechnet für das gerade (!) Rohr einen Druckverlust von 33 cm
> ...


Kann das sein das du da eine Stellenfehler drinne hast? Wenn ich mir überlege das vom Wasserwerk mit 6 Bar (60 m Wassersäule gepumpt wird) Die meiste Strecke mit DN 100/ DN80 / DN 50 dann sind da jede Menge Schieber, Knicke, Abzweige, und Hydranten etc drinn.....dann 33 cm Druckverlust auf 25 m, bedeutet dann ja wohl 99 cm (1m) Druckverlust auf 75 m, bei 6 bar also 60 m Wassersäule kommt nach 60 x 75m = 4500 m oder 4,5 km kein Wasser mehr an, wenn man den Hydranten auf reißt......Also das kann nicht. So dicht sind keine Wasserwerks bei einander.

Tippe mal deine cm sind maximal mm

Bin mal in das Program gegangen....alte Kunstoffleitungen haben grob biss 0,03 mm Rauigkeit neue liegen bei 0,0013 bis 0,0015 mm das haut dir deine Ergebnisse um die Ohren. Wenn du 0.5mm eingegeben hast.

Wenn ich deine Werte eingebe komme ich auf einen Druckverlust von: 32,81mbar *
1 Bar sind 1000 mbar!! *1Bar sind 1 m Wassersäule = 100 cm  = 1000 mm somit sind deine 32,81 mbar keine cm sondern mm also 33mm. Also 3,3 cm


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Aug. 2014)

Kein Stellenfehler:
Das Wasserwerk wird keine 10.000 l/h durch ein 100er-Rohr leiten
und bei dickeren Rohren nimmt der Widerstand stark nichtlinear ab - siehe meinen vorigen Post:
3 parallele 100er haben den gleichen (volumenstromabhängigen!) Widerstand wie EIN 150,
trotzdem das nur 2/3 des Querschnittes der 3 Stk. 100er hat.

Es kommt NIE "kein Wasser mehr raus",
sondern es ergibt sich am Ende ein um den Druckverlust reduzierter Druck;
im Grenzfall halt der Druck Null, wobei die vollen 10.000 l/h fließen.
Gibt´s einen Gegendruck (Wasserhahn, Querschnittsreduzierung, Druckregler, ...),
stellt sich eben ein kleinerer Volumenstrom ein.

Die 0,5 mm Wandrauhigkeit habe ich angenommen,
um damit Biofilme und die unvermeidbaren Stöße in den Muffen abzubilden.
Vielleicht bin ich damit ein bissl pessimistisch, aber die Kunststoffrohre sind nur kurz "neu".


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Aug. 2014)

derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Das Wasserwerk wird keine 10.000 l/h durch ein 100er-Rohr leiten


Hey, das sind nur 10 m³ du hast recht das Wasserwerk leitet viel mehr durch ein 100 Rohr.

Die minimale Löschwassermenge beträgt in jedem Falle 1’500 l/min an einem 80er Hydrant das sind nette 90 m³ in der Stunde. Nebenbei kann aber noch die Nachbarschaft auf die Toilette und auch Wasch und Spülmaschiene soll noch Funktionieren.
Derzeit lasse ich grade mal ca. 1500  m 80er Wasserleitung in der Pampas verlegen. Die Leitung hängt an einer Einzelleitung die auch schon einige Km durch die Gegend geht. Glaube kaum das das Wasserwerk uns beauftragt hätte die Leitung zu verlegen wenn hinten nix mehr ankommt. 
Bzw. der Mindestdruch von 3,5 Bar nicht bleibt. Die Leitung wird später eine kleinere Ortschaft versorgen mit einigen Bauernhöfen und Viehaltung....... .

Glaube mir, du hast auf 25 m bei 10m³/h keine 33cm. Hast du die mbar / bar Umrechnung oben mal überprüft?


----------



## Zacky (24. Aug. 2014)

Hallo ihr.

Ich glaube jetzt geht es auf jeden Fall in die falsche Richtung, da wir ja eigentlich nicht von Druckleitungen reden, sondern doch nur von Schwerkraftverhältnissen in den Rohren sprachen. Das man mit entsprechenden Druckpumpen in Wasserwerken entsprechend 3,5 Bar auf eine 80er Leitung in x km Entfernung bekommt, wird sicher nicht in Frage gestellt, aber wie sprachen davon, was an Volumen und Druck- bzw. Reibungsverlusten an eigentlichen Schwerkraftrohren im Gartenteich möglich ist oder halt nicht.

Ich finde euren Enthusiasmus sehr lobenswert, möchte aber auch nicht, dass sich hier Jemand missverstanden fühlt oder sich jemand in die Haare bekommt.


----------



## Geisy (24. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Totto

Peters Aussage stimmt auch dazu gibt es Online Rechner.
http://www.einheiten-umrechnen.de/Millimeter+Wassersaeule+in+Millibar+umrechnen.php
330 Millimeter Wassersäule [mmH2O] = *32,361054 Millibar [mBar]*
und diese 33mbar errechnet dir Druckverlust.de bei der Rohrlänge.

Außerdem sind 1Bar 10m Wassersäule und somit kommt auch hier folgendes raus:
*1 Bar sind 1000 mbar!! *1Bar sind *10m Wassersäule = 1000 cm = 10000 mm somit sind  33 mbar = 33cm*.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Aug. 2014)

Geisy schrieb:


> 1Bar 10m Wassersäule


Stimmt. Das war mein Gedankenfehler.

Trotzdem erscheinen mir 33cm auf 25 m extrem viel.


----------



## PeterW (24. Aug. 2014)

Hi,
Riesendiskussion hier, aber sehr interessant.
Ich habe zwei Filtertonnen in Schwerkraft mit Ø110 mm und in der zweten Tonne eine 13000er Pumpe liegen
zum zurückpumpen in den Teich. Wenn Patrick hier 16000 L durchbringt dann schlagen Rohrbögen wahrscheinlich doch
stärker zu Buche was den Verlust angeht. Ich musste die Pumpe nämlich über Kugelhahn runterdrosseln auf 
schätzungsweise 8000 - 9000 L da sonst nicht genug nachläuft.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Geisy (24. Aug. 2014)

Hallo

Ich hab in einem anderen Forum dieses hier gefungen:
Quelle: http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2915



			
				mario-harz schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> um unnötige Schmutzablagerungen im KG-Rohr zu vermeiden, empfiehlt es sich bei Gravitationsanlagen eine Fließgeschwindigkeit von 0,5m/s zu erreichen!
> 
> ...





			
				mario-harz schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lothar,
> 
> den Niveauunterschied kann man errechnen.
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist nun ob man im Luftheberbetrieb von den 0,5m/sec weg geht um effektiver zu sein aber ein eventuelles versotten der Rohre in kauf nimmt.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Peter,
das ist sehr unökonomisch:
An deinem Kugelhahn wandelst du zuvor teuer elektrisch erzeugte Pumpleistung in Turbulenz um,
von der du NICHTS hast.

Hallo Totto!
Die 33 cm ergäben sich mit 10.000 l/h durch ein 25 m langes *70er-Rohr* mit 0,5 mm Rauhigkeit.
Das hab ich hier nur zur Erläuterung angeführt, da das wohl niemand so ausführen wird.
Andererseits sind mir dann Leute hier vom Forum eingefallen,
die für 10.000 l/h auf der Druckseite der Pumpe einen MÄCHTIGEN  2Zoll-Schlauch verlegen:
Der Druckverlust an 25 m Schlauch entspräche knapp 2 m Wassersäule,
was die schon angesprochene OASE Eco P 10.000 wohl derschleppt (jedoch nicht mit 10.000!),
aber der GROSSTEIL der elektrisch aufgenommenen Leistung wird am Schlauch vernichtet! 
(Es macht energetisch keinen Unterschied ob man die Leistung am Zu- oder am Ablauf verliert.)

Das schlimmste Beispiel einer Fehlplanung habe ich von einem professionellen Teichbauer gesehen,
der an zwei (schweineteure!) OASE Aquamax Eco Premium 12.000
je einen 10 m langen 1/2"-Schlauch mit mehreren 90°-Ecken angeschlossen hat:
An dessen Ende pinkelten gerade mal je 800 l/h raus, d.h. 7% des Katalogwertes!
DAS liefert durch eine angemessene Verrohrung auch
eine viel, viel billigere Pumpe um einen winzigen Bruchteil der Energiekosten.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Norbert,
die 0,5 m/s sind sicher gut gemeint;
an einer 25 m langen 100er-Leitung sind wir da bei 11 cm Niveauunterschied.
Das ist sicher ein grenzwertiger Druckverlust, aber auch eine grenzwertig lange Leitung:
Bitte nehmt die Skizze in meinem Beispiel nicht als Vorbild einer gut konstruierten Anlage:
Ich wollte damit nur zeigen, wie man das berechnet!  
Wie schon gesagt wurde, sollte man also versuchen, die Rohrleitungen KURZ zu halten,
denn an 5 m Länge verlieren wir nur mehr 2,2 cm
und an 0,5 m nur 2,2 mm - schaut doch schon besser aus, nicht?

Nicht zu unterschätzen ist auch das Argument,
dass eine 25 m lange Leitung kaum zu reinigen sein wird - schon gar nicht um ein paar Ecken.
Und wenn das Rohr verstopft oder zugewachsen ist, steigt der Verlust gewaltig!


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Aug. 2014)

derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Beispiel einer Fehlplanung habe ich von einem professionellen Teichbauer gesehen,


Ja, gerade wenn einer das Teichebauen professionell macht ist es manchmal kaum zu Glauben was da verbockt wird.
Scheint aber machmal auch so ob da Gewinnstreben hinter steht. Pumpe kann er einzelnd abrechnen, Verrohrung ist im Preis mit drinn.


----------



## Patrick K (24. Aug. 2014)

@PeterW 


> Wenn Patrick hier 16000 L durchbringt dann schlagen Rohrbögen wahrscheinlich doch
> stärker zu Buche was den Verlust angeht.



Meine 110er Zuleitung ist ja Quasi auch nur ca. 30cm lang und einfach ein Stück gerades Rohr 20cm unter dem Wasserspiegel mit einer 110er Verschraubung

Wie tief sind deine 110er Rohre unter dem Wasserspiegel?

Gruss Obs


----------



## koifischfan (24. Aug. 2014)

Ist es nicht höchste Zeit, mal an einen Durchflußmesser zu denken?


----------



## Zacky (24. Aug. 2014)

Hi @-All

Ich habe heute mal meine Verrohrung durchgerechnet und versucht zu berechnen, was ich denn aktuell an Födervolumen durch Reibungsverluste tatsächlich mit dem Luftheber ziehen kann. Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden und berechnet habe, dann komme ich auf grausliche 13.500 l/h die ich aktuell durch 3 x 110er Rohre ziehe. 

Ich denke, dass mich aktuell meine völlig unpassende Rücklaufverrohrung (Ablaufkammer - Teich) und Zwischenverrohrung (Vorfilter - Helix/Luftheber) noch erheblich ausbremst. Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Gegendruck durch das aufgestaute Wasser in der Ablaufkammer noch seinen Beitrag an den miesen Werten leistet.

Um bei meiner vorhandenen Verrohrung zum Vorfilter auf ca. 25.000 l/h im Gesamten zu kommen, müsste ich eine Differenz von 5,8 cm erzeugen!? Kann das sein?

Leitung 1 - 6m DN 110 + 3 x 30° + 1 x 45°
Leitung 2 - 7m DN 110 + 1 x 15° + 3 x 30° + 1 x 45°
Leitung 3 - 12m DN 110 + 1 x 30° + 5 x 45° + 1 x 90°


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Aug. 2014)

koifischfan schrieb:


> Ist es nicht höchste Zeit, mal an einen Durchflußmesser zu denken?


Stimmt, bestellst du von Endress+Hauser so ein Teil für DN 100 ?

Ich mach es nicht, für den Kurs baue ich dann lieber einen zweiten Teich.


----------



## koifischfan (24. Aug. 2014)

> Ich mach es nicht, für den Kurs baue ich dann lieber einen zweiten Teich.


Lieber rumrätseln?  

Ich dachte da eher an dieses Prinzip: https://www.pce-instruments.com/deu...-durchflussmessgeraet-pce-vs12-det_387640.htm


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Aug. 2014)

Genauigkeit Klasse 4 gemäß VDI 3513.......ist da die Tomate nicht besser?


----------



## koifischfan (24. Aug. 2014)

War mir fast klar, daß von dir so etwas kommt. 
Warum kommt @ zacky damit nicht klar?

Hier wird soviel selbst gebaut, für einen Durchflußmesser reicht es aber nicht.  Muß man denn alles selbst machen?  Ich werde mal die Tage eine Skizze anfertigen.

Wie ihr mit Luftballon und Tomate eicht, genauso kann mit Pumpen bekannter Fördermenge geeicht werden. Ach ne, ihr habt ja mit dem Ballon schon einen Wert. Umso besser.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Aug. 2014)

lol


----------



## Patrick K (24. Aug. 2014)

Hallo 
wir haben leider auch keine geeichten Tomaten

Gruss Obs


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Aug. 2014)

Leider kann der Online-Rechner keine 90°-Knie berechnen.
Auch wenn wir wissen, dass das ENORM bremst,
vernachlässigen wir das mal
und rechnen alles mit einem optimistischen durchschnittlichen Radius von 20 cm:

25.000 l/h 0,5 mm Rauhigkeit
Leitung 1 - 6m DN 110 + 3 x 30° + 1 x 45° 
+​Leitung 2 - 7m DN 110 + 1 x 15° + 3 x 30° + 1 x 45°
+​Leitung 3 - 12m DN 110 + 1 x 30° + 5 x 45° + 1 x 90°
= 25 m Länge + 360° mit Radius von 20 cm + 3 scharfkantige Einläufe​verursacht einen Druckverlust von
31 cm + 4,3 cm + 6 cm = 41,3 cm
=> Das ist KEINE Anwendung für einen Luftheber.​ 
Mit den 13.500 l/h ergäbe das
9,2 cm + 1,4 cm + 1,1 cm = 11,7 cm
=> Das IST eine Anwendung für einen Luftheber.​Wenn du WIRKLICH die 25.000 l/h durch den Filter jagen willst (braucht man das echt?),
musst du entweder parallel dazu die gleiche Verrohrung nochmal legen,
oder das mit 125 mm bauen:
9,5 cm + 1,8 cm + 0,2 cm (abgerundete Einläufe) = 11,5 cm
=> Das IST eine Anwendung für einen Luftheber.​Auch wenn das vielleicht nicht gaaaanz exakt mit den Werten in der Realität zusammenpasst
(Zacky bitte verifizieren!), das zeigt eindrucksvoll, was die Berechnung kann,
denn auf das ein bissl dickere Rohr wär´s preismäßig nicht angekommen.


P.S.: Patricks Lösung ist natürlich die beste:
25.000 l/h durch EIN nur 0,5 m langes, gerades 100er-Rohr mit 0,5 mm Rauhigkeit
werden von einem Niveauunterschied von bloß 2 mm (!) getrieben.
Ein scharfkantiger Einlauf kostet noch 8 mm (Holla!),
ein schön verrundeter nur 1 mm;
nur 3 mm reichen!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Aug. 2014)

Patrick K schrieb:


> wir haben leider auch keine geeichten Tomaten


Drum hab ich´s auch mit einem ca. 8 cm dicken Paradeiser gemessen. 

Liebe Teichfreunde,
so präzise muss man das ja nicht messen:
Wir sprechen da ja von GEWALTIGEN Unterschieden, die ein Blinder mit dem Krückstock sieht!
Obs jetzt 50 Liter mehr oder weniger sind,
ist doch völlig uninteressant!


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Aug. 2014)

derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> 0,5 mm Rauhigkeit


Kunststoff, gezogen/gepreßt  neu 0,0013 bis 0,0015 mm Rauhigkeit


Kunststoff, gezogen/gepreßt *gebraucht *bis 0,03 mm Rauhigkeit


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Aug. 2014)

koifischfan schrieb:


> Wie ihr mit Luftballon und Tomate eicht, genauso kann mit Pumpen bekannter Fördermenge geeicht werden. Ach ne, ihr habt ja mit dem Ballon schon einen Wert. Umso besser.


Ja:
DEUTLICH besser,
denn ein im Wasser schwebender, relativ großer Messkörper
wird ziemlich genau mit der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit unterwegs sein,
während man "_Pumpen bekannter Fördermenge_"  in einem Teich NIE finden wird!

Die meisten dort eingesetzten Pumpen haben eine mehr oder weniger lineare Pumpenkennlinie,
bei der die Fördermenge vom Maximum bei Förderhöhe Null
linear auf Fördermenge Null bei maximaler Förderhöhe abnimmt;
der ökonomischste Betriebspunkt ist dann bei halber Fördermenge und halber Förderhöhe.
(Die wenigsten Pumpen haben eine etwas bauchigere Kennlinie.)


----------



## derschwarzepeter (24. Aug. 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Kunststoff, gezogen/gepreßt  neu 0,0013 bis 0,0015 mm Rauhigkeit
> 
> Kunststoff, gezogen/gepreßt *gebraucht *bis 0,03 mm Rauhigkeit


Rohr, im langzeitigen Teicheinsatz (Biofilme, Insektenlarven)
unter Berücksichtigung der Stöße in den Muffen,
hab ich (vielleicht pessimistisch) auf 0,5 mm geschätzt.

Was macht´s wirklich aus? Lasst uns schauen:
15.000 l/h durch 25 m gerades 100er-Rohr mit 0,05 mm Rauhigkeit:
=> 7,9 cm Druckverlust
15.000 l/h durch 25 m gerades 100er-Rohr mit 0,5 mm Rauhigkeit:
=> 11,25 cm Druckverlust

Differenz zwischen dem neuen und dem bewachsenen Rohr:
=> 3,35 cm 
Doch ganz ordentlich!

Wer wird jetzt seine aufwändige Filteranlage so planen,
dass sie nur mit neuen, ganz sauberen Rohren ohne Stoßstellen in Muffen funktioniert?
Wohl niemand:
Wir freuen uns, dass der neu gebaute Filter besser funktioniert als geplant.


----------



## Zacky (25. Aug. 2014)

koifischfan schrieb:


> Warum kommt @ zacky damit nicht klar?



Was meinst Du?


----------



## Zacky (25. Aug. 2014)

derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> 25.000 l/h 0,5 mm Rauhigkeit
> Leitung 1 - 6m DN 110 + 3 x 30° + 1 x 45°
> +​Leitung 2 - 7m DN 110 + 1 x 15° + 3 x 30° + 1 x 45°
> +​Leitung 3 - 12m DN 110 + 1 x 30° + 5 x 45° + 1 x 90°
> ...


​
Das verstehe ich nun nicht.

Ich habe in dem Online-Rechner auch Druckverluste für die Winkel/Bögen gefunden und diese jeweils einzeln berücksichtigt. Dann habe ich jede einzelne Leitung "gemessen" und die einzelnen Differenzen notiert. Diese Differenzen habe ich quasi rückwärts ermittelt und konnte so den Rückschluss auf das Strömungsvolumen ziehen.

Am Ende habe ich alle Differenzen addiert und meine, dass ich so auf die Gesamtdifferenz für das etwaige Volumen komme.

Ich habe aktuell Differenzen von 1,5 - 2,2 cm und komme nach meinen Berechnungen mit dem Druck Rechner auf besagte 13.500 l/h. Nach der Einschätzung, dass ich etwa 11 cm Differenz für 13.500 l/h benötige, würde es aktuell bedeuten, das ich ja fast gar nichts fördere.

Dem ist aber in der Realität nun nicht so, da alle 3 Leitungen offen sind und der Skimmer ein wenig saugt. Auch ist eine Strömung an den Einlaufen im Teich erkennbar. Also muss Wasser bewegt/gefördert werden.

Ich werde heute mal versuchen, den Volumenstrom des Luftheber direkt am Auslauf auszulitern. Von der Theorie her, müssten da ja 13.500 Liter zu ermitteln sein. Auch hege ich die Hoffnung, durch den Einsatz eines größeren Lufthebers mit entsprechendem Luftvolumen mehr zu bewegen. Was die Luftheber ja im Einzelnen im Freiwasser bringen können, weiß ich ja.

Stellt sich die Frage, mit welcher Leistung muss ich ran gehen, um die 5,8 cm Differenz zu erzeugen.


----------



## Zacky (25. Aug. 2014)

Ich schon wieder...



Zacky schrieb:


> Ich werde heute mal versuchen, den Volumenstrom des Luftheber direkt am Auslauf auszulitern. Von der Theorie her, müssten da ja 13.500 Liter zu ermitteln sein.



...und habe das gerade ausgetestet und komme auf etwa 14800 l/h mit einem DN 110 Luftheber. So bin ich doch schon dicht dran, im Vergleich zum Druck-Rechner mit den dort ermittelten Werten. 

Es würde mich freuen, wenn sich noch Jemand finden würde, der seine Rohrleitungen auch mal berechnet und die Ergebnisse hier mitteilt. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass an anderen Teichen alles genau so optimal gebaut wurde, das die Rohrpumpen - Schwerkraftpumpen oder was auch immer für Pumpen, ihre angegebene Fördermenge liefern. Und wenn doch, wäre es zumindest für mich mal interessant zu sehen, wie hoch eure Differenzen im Kreislauf sind bzw. dann sein müssten.

Wenn das jedoch eher alles uninteressant ist, weil...weiß ich warum - dann lasst es mich wissen, damit ich euch mit meinen wirren Gedanken nicht weiter auf den Keks gehe. 


Und ich wiederhole mich gerne, DANKE an alle - insbesondere @derschwarzepeter und @Tottoabs  - für eure guten Erklärungen. Ich denke, ich habe es endlich verstanden.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Zacky,
Ich habe in dem Online-Rechner zwar Druckverluste für die Winkel/Bögen gefunden,
aber da muss man einen mittleren Radius eingeben, der MINDESTENS gleich dem Rohrdurchmesser ist.
Ein 90°-Knie eines 100er-Rohres hat aber einen mittleren Radius von nur ca. 50 mm (innen hat´s ja eine Kante!) 
und drum kann man´s damit nicht berechnen.

Sonst schaut das so aus, als hättest du´s richtig berechnet
und auch die 13500 l/h scheinen realistisch.
Dass du NICHTS förderst, ist nicht wahr:
Sobald selbst an einem dünnen, langen Rohr ein Niveauunterschied zwischen Ein- und Ausgang existiert,
fließt da Wasser durch.

Leider hab ich nicht verstanden, wo du die 5,8 cm Differenz erzeugen willst.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Aug. 2014)

Nochwas:
Eine sinnvoll éingesetzte Pumpe liefert NIE die "angegebene Fördermenge",
denn die ist ein ohne jeglichen Gegendruck gemessener theoretischer Wert.
Als Faustregel tut man gut daran,
die Hälfte der Fördermenge und die Hälfte der Förderhöhe als optimalen Einsatz anzunehmen.
(siehe oben im Detail erklärt)


----------



## Zacky (25. Aug. 2014)

Zum besseren Verständnis, was ich mit meinen 5,8 cm habe......ich habe alle Leitungen einzelne bemessen und habe an Leitung 1 - 1,9 cm Differenz zum Teich - Leitung 2 - 2 cm Differenz und Leitung 3 (Skimmer) so gar 2,7 cm Differenz gemessen (+/- Schwankungen), als sie je einzeln von der Pumpe (Luftheber) angesaugt wurden. Das hat laut dem Druck-Rechner einen Wert zwischen 13.000 und 14.000 l/h je Leitung ergeben.

Also die 5,8 cm sollten dann in der ersten Filterkammer beim Vorfilter erzeugt werden, damit ich etwas mehr Sog auf die Rohre der Bodenabläufe und des Skimmers bekomme.

Dann habe ich mich dran gemacht und bin mit der Fördermenge in Berechnung runter gegangen und habe je 1000 Liter die Werte der Differenzen in einer Tabelle niedergeschrieben. Das habe ich bis 2000 l gesamtes Fördervolumen berechnet. So hatte ich also zu jedem Volumen zwischen 2000 und 14.000 Liter (1000er Schritte) die Differenzen, die bei meiner Verrohrung entstehen müssten, wenn besagter Wert erreicht werden soll

Ich habe dann die Differenzen je Volumen addiert und bin bei 8000 l Fördervolumen auf etwaige 5,53 cm Gesamt-Differenzverhalten gekommen. Ich habe sie deshalb addiert, da ich ja je Leitung 8000 l mit einer bekannten Differenz fördern kann. So gehe ich davon aus, dass ich mit einer Differenz von 5,8 cm etwa mein angestrebtes Volumen von 24.000-25.000 l/h insgesamt durch die 3 Rohre ziehen kann bzw. dann halt via Schwerkraft nachströmt.


----------



## Geisy (25. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Rico

Wenn ich bei Druckverlust.de bei 14m³/h die Bögen und die 25m gerades Rohr eingebe komme ich bei der Rauhigkeit von 0,0013, da deine Rohre ja noch neu sind, auf etwas über 6mbar = 6cm.
Du hast aber nur 2cm gemessen.
Wir müssen die 14m³/h Stunde im Verhältnis der Druckverluste der einzelnen Rohre verteilen, da im kurzen Rohr viel mehr läuft wie in dem langen mit den vielen Bögen.
Wasser geht immer den leichtesten Weg. Es muß also bei allen 3 Rohren durch den verschiedenen Volumenstrom der gleiche Druckverlust raus kommen.
So kommt es dann vielleicht rechnerisch auch mit den 2cm hin.
Ich werde später versuchen es auszurechnen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## PeterW (25. Aug. 2014)

@Patrick K ,
also vom BA ungefähr 1,2 mtr. unter Erde nach oben, Bögen natürlich mit 45° Bögen ausgeführt,
außerhalb dann ca. 0,4 mtr. unter der Wasseroberfläche, allerdings sin dann auch noch mal 2 Richtungsabzweige drin,
geht da leider nicht anders.
Gruß
Peter


----------



## Zacky (25. Aug. 2014)

Falls es von Interesse ist - Habe jetzt einen DN 160 Luftheber dran und komme nunmehr auf 19450 l/h sowohl am Auslauf des Lufthebers gemessen, als auch mit besagten Differenzberechnungen zu den Druckverlusten. Ist noch nicht ganz das, was ich gerne hätte...aber weitere mögliche Umbauten sind wieder umfangreicher und müssen separat gemacht werden.

Ich gebe mich mit den jetzt erreichten Werten für's Erste zufrieden...  ...werde aber weiter friemeln, bis ich mein Ziel erreicht habe.


----------



## Geisy (25. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Zacky

Damit in allen drei Rohren der gleiche Druckverlust ist, teilen sich deine 14m³/h wie folgt auf:

Rohr 1 ca. 5,5m³/h
Rohr 2 ca. 5m³/h
Rohr 3 ca. 3,5m³/h

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Aug. 2014)

Hi Zacky,
der Durckverlustrechner hat ja ganz schön eingeschlagen!

Wie ist denn dein Filter aufgebaut und wie dein Luftheber?
Hast du so einen gelaserten Folien-Ausströmer?


----------



## Andre 69 (25. Aug. 2014)

> gelaserten Folien-Ausströmer?


Jetzt wird es interessant ! Erzähl mal weiter !
Auch mal eine Frage zum "Fred" ! 
Bei mir staut es sich vor dem Filter auf .Ca 5 cm . Wie weit kann ich meine Filterfläche ( Widerstand )  verändern ?  Einfach grösser machen , und gut ? Du hast hier vom 3 mm Niveauunterschied geschrieben . Dann läuft das Ganze , aber haben wir dann noch genug Sog an BA oder Ähnlichen ?


----------



## Zacky (25. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Peter.

Das Ausrechnen mit dem Druck-Verlustrechner ist schon eine feine Sache. 

Mein Filter - aktuell: 3-Kammern gemauert, 1. Vorfilterkammer (Siebpatrone) mit 3 Zuläufen DN 110 - Siebpatrone aktuell 2 x Anschlüsse DN 160, jedoch je auf DN 110 reduziert - 2. Biofilterkammer Helix - 3. Ablaufkammer.

Meine Bremse ist mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die 2 x DN 110 zwischen Vorfilter und Biofilter.  Das ist für Luftheber einfach zu wenig. Anfangs habe ich ja mit Pumpen am Ende der Filterstrecke zurück in den Teich gefördert und da war die Verrohrung nicht soooo das Problem. Mir ist klar, dass ich da etwas gegen tun muss, nur muss ich schauen, was ich tun kann und will. Mein Luftheber steht quasi hinter dem Biofilter und zieht das Wasser aus der Helixkammer und hebt es in die Ablaufkammer.

Der Luftheber ist logischerweise ein Eigenbau und ist mit meiner Bodendruckdose ausgestattet. 

Meine einzigen Alternativen: Die Rohre vom Vorfilter zum Biofilter aufweiten - 2 x DN 125 (Reduzierung 160/125) oder 2 x DN 160 (2 x 160er Anschluss ist an der Siebpatrone) oder 4 x DN 110 (je 2 x DN 110 über Abzweig 160/110).

Tendenziell wird es wohl die Variante 2 x DN 110 je DN 160 = 4 x DN 110 zwischen Vorfilter und Helixkammer. Warum nicht gleich DN 125 oder gar DN 160 - weil ich die Rohre nur mit Folienflanschen einbauen kann und die DN 125 liegen 40,- bis 50,-€ / Stück und die DN 160 liegen bei 80,- bis 120,- Stück - und ich bräuchte dann je 4 Stück. 

Und das geht mir aktuell zu weit.  ...wie schon gesagt...ich weiß jetzt, wo's klemmt und bleibe dran!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Zacky, 
ob deine Bremse die 2 x DN 110 zwischen Vorfilter und Biofilter sind,
zeigt sich klar und eindeutig am Niveauunterschied zwischen diesen beiden Kammern.
Weil die Rohre doch eher kurz sein werden, werden da 10.000 l/h/Rohr eher keinen großen Verlust verursachen.  

Hallo Andre,
den laserten Folien-Ausströmer findest du HIER.
Leider ist er ein bissl groß und deshalb nur für den Einsatz direkt an der Ansaugöffung des Airlifts geeignet.

Wenn es sich vor dem Filtermaterial (Schaumstoffmatte?) auf ca 5 cm staut,
dann finde ich das nicht schlimm: Dort macht ein Niveaunterschied wenigstens Sinn!
Wenn du deine Filterfläche verdoppelst, wird sich ihr Widerstand halbieren;
ich geh davon aus, dass das weitgehend linear verläuft. 
Ob du genug Sog am BA oder Ähnlichem ¿ (Ironie) hast, kann man aufgrund deiner Angaben nicht sagen.


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Aug. 2014)

> Schaumstoffmatte?


 In dem Fall ist es ein Spaltsieb !
Meine Filteranlage (Vorfilter) , ob man das so überhaupt nennen darf , sind nur Versuchsaufbauten !
Ich hab einmal , mein Favorit , wo ich aus der Tiefe gegen ein Spaltsieb drücke und dann noch ein
Teil wo ich durch Schadstoff sauge ! Dies geschah nur , da ich soviel Lehmschluff habe !


> Ob du genug Sog am BA oder Ähnlichem ¿ (Ironie) hast, kann man aufgrund deiner Angaben nicht sagen.


 Ich hatte gedacht , Aufstauen ! Zeigt einen Druckunterschied an ( positiv ) und das dazu gehörige , der Sog (negativ ) ist ? Ergo Filterfläche verdoppelt , Widerstand halbiert , aber auch den Sog halbiert ! Wir gehen mal von linear aus !
PS:
Hat irgend Einer eine Bezugsquelle für Privatpersonen zum Thema Spaltsiebe (Körbe, Zylinder usw ?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Aug. 2014)

Andre 69 schrieb:


> In dem Fall ist es ein Spaltsieb !
> Meine Filteranlage (Vorfilter) , ob man das so überhaupt nennen darf , sind nur Versuchsaufbauten !
> Ich hab einmal , mein Favorit , wo ich aus der Tiefe gegen ein Spaltsieb drücke und dann noch ein
> Teil wo ich durch Schadstoff sauge !


???
Tut mir leid, ich versteh nichts davon.
Kannst du eine Skizze machen?

"Aufstauen" zeigt einen Druckunterschied an und diesen Druckunterschied muss die Pumpe bewältigen.
Das ist damit eher NICHT positiv,
weil´s einfach Pumpenleistung und damit Strom kostet, ohne dass wir davon Volumenstrom haben.

Filterfläche verdoppelt , Widerstand halbiert  => Sog entsprechend dem größeren Volumenstrom vergrößert,
WENN der Filter den größten Niveauunterschied verursacht hat:
Sonst wird die Verbesserung kaum zu bemerken sein.


----------



## Andre 69 (26. Aug. 2014)

Positiv ! Damit war eher das aufstauen , hoch ,mehr !! gemeint !


> Filterfläche verdoppelt , Widerstand halbiert => Sog entsprechend dem größeren Volumenstrom vergrößert,


 ok ! Dann so !
Das mit dem Spaltsieb ist bei Norbert ( Airsieve ) zu sehen !
Das Andere soll Schaumstoff heißen ! Ist einfach eine Tonne mit Schaumstoff und dahinter saugt ein LH !


----------



## Geisy (5. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Genau, die untere Grenze ergibt sich dadurch, daß sich bei zu wenig Flow Rohre zusetzen können.



Hallo Herbert

Gibt es Links oder Nachweise ab wann zu wenig Flow ist?
In den Foren wird oft von 0,5m/s gesprochen, wobei mir nicht klar ist wo es her kommt.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Küstensegler (5. Jan. 2016)

Die Frage hab ich auch schon mal versucht mittels Recherche zu klären.
Ich hab aber nichts belastbares gefunden

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Jan. 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hallo Herbert
> 
> Gibt es Links oder Nachweise ab wann zu wenig Flow ist?
> In den Foren wird oft von 0,5m/s gesprochen, wobei mir nicht klar ist wo es her kommt.
> ...



Guten Morgen!

Hab mal Nachgerrechnet.

Bei KG 110 mm ergibt sich bei 1o m³ /h eine Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von 0,31m/sek. Will man die empfohlenen 0,5m/sek. erreichen muss man schon
14.13 m³/h fördern. Wenn einer Versottung der Rohre erst ab einer Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von 0,5 m/sek. entgegen gewirkt werden kann, finde ich die Empfehlung 10 m³/h bei KG 110 schon etwas daneben.

Oder sind das praktische Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Teich4You (6. Jan. 2016)

Ein großflächiger Teich mit 20m³ der aufgrund seiner Länge schon zwei Bodenabläufe und einen Skimmer braucht müsste ja demnach 14x3=42m³ Flow haben.Damit hätte man eine Umwälzung von über 200% in der Stunde. Ob das noch richtig ist?


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Jan. 2016)

Die Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt! Aber irgendwo her müssen die 0,5m/sek. ja kommen wenn sie ständig erwähnt werden.


----------



## troll20 (6. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Die Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt! Aber irgendwo her müssen die 0,5m/sek. ja kommen wenn sie ständig erwähnt werden.



Von Pumpen -Herstellern bzw Verkäufer  evtl.

Was wäre dann für ein 70iger notwendig?  10 m3 sogar ???
Also Zusetzen wird sich ein Rohr bei hohen wie niedrigen Durchfluss.  Bei sehr hohem meiner Meinung nach sogar schneller mit Fadenalgen. Mein 70iger mit rund 5m3 zeigt zumindest nicht die Spur von innen. 
Und wenn doch geht es in den Baumarkt da kann man für den Hochdruckreiniger spezielle Rohrreinigung Sets kaufen und dann wird die Leitung gespült. Und gut ist wieder für x Jahre.


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Jan. 2016)

@troll20 

Bei mir laufen durch 5  75er Saugleitungen pro Leitung ca. 1,7 m³/h durch, ich spüle von Zeit zu Zeit die Leitungen durch absperren der anderen Leitungen mit 8m³/h durch. Da kommt schon einiges an Mulm raus.


----------



## Teich4You (6. Jan. 2016)

@trampelkraut 

Lass den Mulm halt ab und an mal rauskommen. Aber es funktioniert trotzdem, oder? 

Einzig beim Skimmer braucht mal wohl ein bisschen mehr Sog, da er sonst zu ineffektiv wird, oder?

Warum eigentlich 110er Leitungen verbauen? Könnte man nicht von den 100er Bodenabläufen einfach auf 75er Rohre reduzieren?


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Jan. 2016)

Funktioniert einwandfrei!

google mal*" Druckverlust Konfigurator" *den hat Thorsten C. mal im NG Forum vorgestellt. Da kann man alle Möglichkeiten recht einfach durchrechnen.
Um meinen Skimmer mit dem passenden Sog zu versorgen muß ich die Bodenabläufe teilweise drosseln. Da bin ich noch am tüffteln. Erwäge eventuell den Einsatz einer separaten Skimmerpumpe.


----------



## Zacky (6. Jan. 2016)

Guten Morgen.

Ich habe zwar auch keine Ahnung von diesen Themen  und weiß auch nicht, wo die besagte Strömungsgeschwindigkeit abschließend herkommt oder wer oder was alle dazu veranlasst, dies kontinuierllich weiter zu tragen, aber ich denke, dass es doch schon irgendwo Sinn macht und vielleicht aus Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre entstanden ist.



trampelkraut schrieb:


> Da kommt schon einiges an Mulm raus.



...denn vielleicht ist es genau dieser Punkt, der zu der Erfahrung einer höheren Strömungsgeschwindigkeit geführt hat. Die Meisten sind stets bemüht, das Wasser so sauber (in Bezug auf die Sichtweite & -tiefe) wie nur möglich zu bekommen, weil man eben die Fische sehen möchte. In einem Schwimmteich will man ebenso sauberes Wasser haben, da es sich in einen "grünen" Teich subjektiv betrachtet nicht so schön badet, wie in einem Pool. Dann kommen früher oder später auch die Wasserwerte zum Tragen, insbesondere bei Fischhaltung, da deren Gesundheit von diesen Parametern abhängig ist.

Aus diesem Grund rüsten viele Teichbesitzer technisch orientiert nach und setzen auf Feinfilterung durch geringe Maschenweiten. Ok, das macht Sinn, da ja so das Wasser von groben Teilchen gereinigt wird und die Sicht dies verbessern sollte. Wenn der Schmutz dann jedoch nicht zeitnah aus dem Filterkreislauf entfernt wird, kann dies wieder zu unbeabsichtigten Wasserbelastungen, wie erhöhter Keimdruck und/oder zu hohe Phosphat- und Nitritbelastung führen.

Diese zu kompensieren bedeutete ggf., dass ein höherer Bedarf an Filtermedien zu Grunde liegt, der diese (Mehr-)Belastungen aufnimmt. Dies hat wiederum zur Folge, dass ein größerer Platzbedarf angesagt ist, da die Filterbehälter entsprechend größer werden müssen. Aber genau das ist es ja, was man vielerlei liest und/oder hört, dass genau dieser Platz einfach nicht zur Verfügung steht.

Daraufhin wurde der technische Bedarf am Teich mit automatischen Reinigungssystemen erweitert, da Viele einfach nicht die Zeit haben bzw. aufbringen können, diesem Umstand durch evtl. wöchentliche Reinigung entgegen zu wirken. Manch Einer wird auch einfach zu faul sein, sich jedes Wochenende hinzustellen, um den Filter zu reinigen. Bei Wind und Wetter macht das sicherlich nicht so den großen Spaß.

So würde ich mir zumindest erklären wollen, wie es zu den allseits benannten Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten kommt, denn bei ausreichender Strömung - die hier mit 0,5 m/sec meiner Meinung nach auch schon am Limit eines DN 110 angekommen ist - scheint die Erfahrung gezeigt zu haben, dass einfach weniger im Rohr liegen bleibt. Bleibt der Schmutz im Rohr liegen, trägt dies bestimmt zur "Versottung" bei bzw. - und damit bin ich wieder beim oben angeführten Punkt - zersetzt sich der Schmutz dann im Rohr und kann sich ebenso negativ auf die Wasserwerte auswirken.

Ein anderer Punkt, der mir gerade so einfällt, ist aus meiner ganz persönlichen Sicht, der Umstand eines sinnvollen Einsatzes eines Bodenablaufes. Wenn ich einen Bodenablauf einsetze, mach ich dies doch, weil ich den am Teichgrund abgesetzten Schmutz absaugen und entsorgen möchte. Der Schmutz bewegt sich aber auch nur dann in bzw. zu den Bodenabläufen, wenn hier eine ausreichende Sogwirkung vorhanden ist, welche diese Teilchen "ansaugt". Habe ich nicht genügend Sogwirkung auf dem Bodenablauf, wird der Schmutz vermutlich eher einfach nur geradewegs absinken und dann an der Stelle liegenbleiben. Will ich das? Wenn dem so sei, brauche ich ja auch keine Bodenabläufe einsetzen. (das war ja jetzt rein sarkastisch und nicht persönlich definiert)
Habe ich am Bodenablauf keine ausreichende Sogwirkung, wird vermutlich auch der "Sogradius" - also der Arbeitsradius - des Bodenablaufes nicht voll ausgereizt und es werden ggf. wieder nur wenige Zentimeter vom Boden ringsum den Bodenablauf gereinigt. Je geringer der Arbeitsradius bei den Bodenabläufen, desto mehr Fläche bleibt ungereinigt, desto mehr Bodenabläufe müsste ich ja theoretisch setzen, um nahezu alle Bereiche des Teichbodens zu erreichen.

Ist nur meine Meinung bzw. meine subjektive Erklärung für dieses Grundphänomen. 0,5 m/sec bzw. 15 m³/h bei DN 110 finde ich persönlich schon grenzwertig in Schwerkraft überhaupt zu erzielen, aber ich habe auch keine echte Erfahrung.


----------



## Zacky (6. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Einzig beim Skimmer braucht mal wohl ein bisschen mehr Sog, da er sonst zu ineffektiv wird, oder?


Die Skimmer sind ja von den Herstellern mit Mindestangaben versehen. Das variiert von 5000 - 10000 l/h, je nach Modell.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich 110er Leitungen verbauen? Könnte man nicht von den 100er Bodenabläufen einfach auf 75er Rohre reduzieren?


Gute Frage, neue Frage. Die Hersteller dieser Bodenabläufe haben sich sicherlich etwas dabei gedacht, dass die Teile von Hause mit einem DN 110-Anschluss versehen sind. Ob dies technisch verifiziert ist, weiß ich auch nicht oder ob diese Entwicklung auch nur auf die Erfahrung und Anforderungen der Teichbesitzer hin entstanden ist.

sagt da auch nichts zu bzw. lässt sich nichts finden.


----------



## Zacky (6. Jan. 2016)

Das hat aber auch schon wieder alles nix mit Lufthebern zu tun!


----------



## Patrick K (6. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich 110er Leitungen verbauen? Könnte man nicht von den 100er Bodenabläufen einfach auf 75er Rohre reduzieren?



Hallo 
Um einen ordentlichen Sog hin zu bekommen. Die meisten Teiche sind nun mal nicht strömungs optimiert, der Ansaugkreis eines BA liegt  bei 4- 5m Durchmesser aber nur bei 12-15 Tausend Liter  Flow und die erreicht man nicht mit DN75

salve Obs


----------



## Teich4You (6. Jan. 2016)

Das mit dem Radius 4-5m bei 12-15tsd liter/h wusste ich bisher nicht.


----------



## Patrick K (6. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Das mit dem Radius 4-5m bei 12-15tsd liter/h



Nix Radius , Durchmesser


----------



## Geisy (6. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> google mal*" Druckverlust Konfigurator" *



Ich hab das mal bei Genesis ausprobiert.
Bei 10000l/h und 5m langes gerades Rohr wird mir da ein DN50er Rohr empfohlen mit 1,6m/s.
Das widerspricht sich mit einer anderen Aussage auf ihrer Homepage wo die selbst nur 0,3 - 0,4m/s empfehlen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Mushi (6. Jan. 2016)

Da geht es um Pumpen, nicht um Schwerkraft.


----------



## Mushi (6. Jan. 2016)

Durchmesser, nicht Radius. 4 bis 5 m Durchmesser sind schon hoch gegriffen.

Edit: Upps, hat sich gerkreuzt.


----------



## Geisy (7. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Patrick

An die 4m Durchmesser glaube ich beim BA nicht, gibt es dazu Nachweise?
Da müssen die Fische es schon dahin aufwirbeln, aber im Fischlosen Teich kann  ich es mir nicht vorstellen.
5m Durchmesser sind fast 20m² Fläche, ist der Teich dann 2m Tief würde ein BA für einen 40m³ Teich reichen.
Oder ist dann die ganze Fläche ein Trichter mit mehr als 45° Gefälle zum BA hin?


Wenn ich meinen Schlammsauger ins Wasser halte kurz über dem Boden werden da vielleicht 20-30cm Durchmesser abgesaugt.
Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ist da bestimmt bei 0,5m/s.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Jan. 2016)

Hallo!

Ich habe nur ganz wenig Gefälle zu den Bodenabsaugungen. Der Mulm bleibt schon 10 cm neben den Absaugungen liegen, allerdings habe ich nur einen Flow von 1800 l/h pro Absaugung. Bei deutlich höherem Flow sowie starkem Gefälle und Kreiströmung mag das besser sein. Habe aber in anderen Foren gelesen das der Mulm außerhalb des Wirkungsbereich der Abläufe selbst an 70° Hängen liegen bleibt. Ich mache mir da aber keine großartigen Gedanken den in der warmen Jahreszeit kommt der Schlammsauger eh alle 4 Wochen zum Einsatz.


----------



## Teich4You (7. Jan. 2016)

Also ich hätte keine Lust alle 4 Wochen im Teich Schlamm ab zu saugen. Gerade bei so einem großen. 
Wo kommt der Schlamm denn so schnell her?

Ich hab nen kleinen aber dafür besetzten Teich. In den paar Monaten hat sich zwar einiges gesammelt, aber keine Schlammschicht am Grund. Ich kann weiterhin bis zum Boden gucken.


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Jan. 2016)

Es ist kein eigentlicher Schlamm, sondern hellgrüner Mulm der sich am Boden absetzt. Da ich meinen Teichboden blau eingefärbt habe ( es handelt sich ja um einen Schwimmteich) sieht das nicht besonders schön aus. Ich vermute der Mulm besteht aus durch die UVC Lampen verklumpte Schwebealgen die nicht ausgefiltert wurden.Das Schlammsaugen macht mit Auf- und Abrüsten alle 4 Wochen ca, 2 Std. Arbeit.


----------



## Patrick K (7. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> allerdings habe ich nur einen Flow von 1800 l/h



Boooaaaaaarrrrrr BRUTAL
Das ist ja Heftig, pass ja auf das da keiner  in der Ansaugung verschwindet 

salve Patrick


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Jan. 2016)

Da kann keiner verschwinden,  da ist keiner drin!


----------



## Patrick K (7. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Geisy

das wurde hier im Forum vor ein paar Jahren schon mal durchgekaut , 4-5m ist bei optimaler Strömung im Kreisrundem Teich drin ,meistens allerdings nicht mit einem "normalen " Teich zu vereinbaren.  

Ich bin da eh raus . mit meiner Langstrecken Absaugung 

salve Patrick


----------



## Teich4You (7. Jan. 2016)

Na und, solange es funktioniert! 
Davon hätte ich ja gerne nochmal Detailbilder gesehen.


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Jan. 2016)

Detailbilder, von was?


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Jan. 2016)

Und wieder einmal ein nette Verschiebung in einen extra Tröt durch Zacky (vielen Dank fürs Aufräumen) wäre hilfreich und sinnvoll.
Hier Luftheber- neuer Tröt als Vorschlag:

Durchflußgeschwindigkeit in, Versotten von Rohren.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Manche Teichler bauen ihre BA nicht in einer Reihe mit großen Abständen auf, sondern mittig im Teich mit Abstand 1m.

Lasste es uns am gängigen Beispiel mit 2 BA und 1Sk in KG110 festmachen.
Beim paralellem Betrieb aller 3 Saugstellen ist es mir wichtig, dass der Skimmer vernünftig zieht und arbeitet. Dieser bekommt immer etwas weniger Sog ab, als die BA.
Speziell bei Laub kommt man sonst schnell am Skimmer an Grenzen.....wird nicht runtergesaugt und verstopft die 110er Saugleitung...das hatte ich schon mit Eichenlaub.

Bei zwei BA und 1SK arbeitet der Skimmer ordentlich mit ca. 30m³/h Pumpleistung. Es geht auch mit 2 BA und 2SK und 30m³/h (ich kann das bei mir regeln...) aber die Skimmer ziehen dann grenzwertig wenig.

Wer seine Saugleitungen ohne Reinigungsabzweige einbaut, ist selber schuld.....ich habe welche in alle Richtungen...

Also ca. mind. wirkliche 10m³/h Pumpleistung pro KG110 sind empfehlenswert, damit BA und Skimmer vernünftig parallel arbeiten.

Teilweises zuschiebern "zuvieler" BA oder Skimmerleitungen, weil die Pumpleistung oder der Filter zu klein sind, ist eine schlechte Option....
Ich rede aus Erfahrung- 4BA und 2 Skimmer und zu wenig Pumpleistung gehabt....immer reihum mal BA drosseln....ist doof!

Teichboden optimieren und mit noch stärkeren Gefälle zu etwas weniger BA wäre cleverer gewesen...

Letztendlich kann man seine Anzahl der Saugstellen danach wählen, wie groß die Fläche des Teichbodens ist und wieviel m³ im Teich sind und so ca. in 1-2 Stunden in Koiteichen durch den Filter können. Auch wieder so eine Diskussionsfrage.....Teichinhalt pro Stunde umwälzen...oder nicht.....
-------------------------
*Meine Messwerte Saugleitungen in Schwerkraft*

Ich hab so einiges an kleinen Versuchen durch. Durch 4 BA und 2 Skimmern an durchnittlich ca. 6m langen KG 110, wobei dann 3 jeweils in 1 ca. 8m langes KG125 in den Filterkeller geht.

Dazu hab ich einmal mit drei Pumpen (18 + 15 + 3,5 m³/h = 36,5m³/h) und ca. 50cm Höhenunterschied (Spaltsieb USIII) öfter einmal probiert und notiert, wie groß die Diff. vom Teich zur ersen Kammer im FK (USIII Einlauf) der Saugleitungen in Schwerkraft sind.

Als geschätzten, realen FLow habe ich 30m³/h angenommen wegen der Höhe hinter USIII- Teich von ca. 0,6m- Pumpenkennlinien mit 0,06bar Gegendruck.
Und hier kurz die Werte für 30m³/h unter verschiedenen "Konstellationen" - Anzahl Saugstellen in Schwerkraft.
1SK: 13cm (Skimmer erzeugt schönen Strudel)
2SK: 5cm

1BA: 9cm
2BA: 4cm
3BA: 3,5cm
4BA: 3,0cm

1SK, 1BA: 2,5cm
1SK, 2BA: 3cm
1SK, 3BA: 2,8cm (Skimmer grenzwertig- nur für Staub)
1SK, 4BA: 2,5cm

2SK, 1BA: 2,8cm (Skimmer arbeitet gut)
2SK, 2BA: 3cm (Skimmer arbeiten noch..)
2SK, 3BA: 2,5cm
2SK, 4BA: 2,0cm

Mit ordentlicher, direkter Verrohrung der KG110 direkt in den Filterkeller....würde sicher noch 1cm weniger Höhenunterschied möglich sein.

Diese Werte konnte ich auch mit dem Rechner von druckverlust.de nachvollziehen.

Der Rechner unter Genesis funktioniert auch von den Zahlenwerten- aber die empfohlenen Rohrdimensionen sind Müll und dienen dem Verkauf von Druckpumpen.

Das zahlt man dann auch noch über Jahre an Stromkosten.
LH oder Flowpumpen brechen dann ein...

--------------------------------------

Kleinere Verrohrung als KG110 oder gar eine Mischung verschiedener Saugleitungsdurchmesser sind Baufehler. Meine Meinung.

------------------------------
*Versottungs und Verstopfungserfahrung nach 2 Jahren Betrieb:*

-alle Rohre haben Innen einen 0,2mm dicken Kalkbelag

Saugleitungen KG110- einmal Verstopfung durch Eichenlaub- konnte durch Reinigungsöffnung und Rohrspirale entfernt werden..., Ablagerung unbekannt-Ausbau unmöglich

Saugleitungen KG125 im Filterkeller: Ringsherum "Biobalag" und unten ca.0,5cm Mulm., Durchfluß von 15 -30 m³/h

Druckleitungen nach der Pumpe 63mm: - nur Kalk 0,2mm und vieleicht 1mm "Biobelag", Durchfluß 15-18m³/h

Rücklaufleitungen KG125 nach Pumpe: Kalk und Biobelag ringsherum, unten speziell in einem Rohr 2,5cm Mulmablagerungen (das war auch 2014 etwas gebremst durch Strumpfhosen am Teicheinlauf). Durchfluß ca. 10 -15m³/h.

-------------------
*Mein pers. Fazit:*

Ablagerungen in Rohren werden sich nie vermeiden lassen.
Die kann man gerne durch die Reinigungsöffnungen der Rohrleitungen ab und zu aufwirbeln und durch den Filter dann entsorgen lassen.

Saugleitungen in mind. KG110 mit ca. 10-15 m³/h planen- vom Durchlass des Filters her, der Pumpleistung und der Rückläufe in mind. KG110.

Auch BA- Saugleitungen in KG125 und 160 soll es ja geben.....aber das können nur die Teichbauer machen mit Erfahrungen dazu- damit der Skimmer in KG125 noch parallel werkelt..

Speziell bei EBF oder TF und LH- Anlagen.
------------------------------.

Jetzt kann man sich daraus Rückschlüsse ziehen- oder mal was anderes probieren!

-----------
Unten noch ein paar RohrKalk und RohrMulmbilder.


----------



## Teich4You (7. Jan. 2016)

Detailbilder von der langstrecken-Absaugung.

Und @ThorstenC, das sind genau die Infos die man hier mal braucht! Erfahrungswerte mit Bildern nach mehrjähriger Nutzung. Ist klar, dass es nicht auf alle Teiche anwendbar ist, aber so bekommt man mal ein Gefühl dafür.


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Jan. 2016)

Und das schöne hier ist ja, dass wir ja niemanden was verkaufen wollen und einfach unsere Erfahrungen reinschreiben.
Und ich pers. teile auch gerne meine pers. kleinen Pannen und Fehler- kann gut über mich selber grinsen.

Eines noch: Man kann natürlich versuchen Ablagerungen im Rohr durch kurzzeitiges Erhöhen der Pumpleistung in den Filter abzutransportieren.

Aus diesem Grund und mangels Erfahrung habe ich bei mir am LH eben zwei Membranpumpen installiert. Thomas 80 und 120HN.
Da muss ich noch versuchen, welche im Dauerbetrieb noch genügend Pumpleistung am LH erzeugt und welche zum "Pulsen" dazugeschaltet wird.
Ich bin ja geizig geworden mir dem Stromverbrauch nach 2 Jahren mit ca. 300Watt am Teich...
Wenn ich da im Mittel auch nur halbieren kann, rechnet sich der Umbau überdie Jahre sicher.

Und parallel zu dem LH kann ich eine der guten Messner- Motorpumpen 15000 dazu schalten..

Ich vermute, dass mein LH bei ca. 40m³/h sich einpegeln wird- wegen der ungünstigen Saugleitungsverrohrung.
Wenn ich das kurzfristig mit der zweiten Membranpumper und der Motorpumpe pulsen kann, dann verhindere ich zumindest das Ablagern von groben Schmutz wie Eichenlaub in den Rohren.

Ist nur eine Idee.
Als Zweitpumpe zum Pulsen muss es ja auch keine superteure Energiespar-Teichpumpe oder LH sein, sondern auch ein günstiges Modell mit höheremStromverbrauch.
Für die paar Minute nam Tag....


----------



## Mushi (7. Jan. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> 1BA: 9cm
> 2BA: 4cm
> 3BA: 3,5cm
> 4BA: 3,0cm
> ...



Hallo Thorsten,

das bestätigt meine Messwerte mit der unterschiedlichen Anzahl von Bodenabläufen: je mehr Bodenabläufe desto effektiver wird die Umwälzung, da sich die Förderhöhe verringert. Bezüglich dem Problem beim "Ziehen" vom Skimmer, würde ich eher darüber nachdenken den Skimmer zu optimieren. 

Gruß,
Herbert


----------



## Teich4You (7. Jan. 2016)

Jeder Teich ist doch ein anderes kleines Universum. Oder gibt es wirklich Unternehmen, die exakt denselben Teich immer wieder bei Kunden bauen? Hier im Forum hat jeder was anderes. Eben genau auf seine Ansprüche zugeschnitten. Von der Form, der Verrohrung, dem Volumen und dem Filter, sowie dem Besatz. Da kann man eh nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad verallgemeinern. Ansonsten ist es doch ein ewiges testen und verbessern. Außer man baut gleich oversized, aber das machen die wenigsten.

Das mit dem pulsen ist auch eine gute Idee. Im Grunde ja dasselbe Prinzip wie Schieber auf/Schieber zu, um so mal kurz mehr Druck auf eine Leitung zu bekommen.


----------



## Zacky (7. Jan. 2016)

@All - Ich habe die Beiträge zum Thema Strömungsgeschwindigkeit & Absetzen Schmodder & so weiter mal hier in dieses Thema verschoben. Es ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber auch hier haben wir damals über die möglichen Rohrvolumen und dem Drum-Herum diskutiert. Ich denke, wenn wir es Themenbezogen lassen, sind die gesammelten Erkenntnisse schon gut sortiert.

In diesem Sinne, bitte hier weitermachen...


----------



## Geisy (7. Jan. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> 1SK: 13cm (Skimmer erzeugt schönen Strudel)
> 2SK: 5cm
> 
> 1BA: 9cm
> 2BA: 4cm



Was man hier schönt sieht ist, das ein Skimmer mehr Wiederstand erzeugt als ein BA.

Deswegen habe ich meine Skimmer optimiert.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/20121009_133351-jpg.148082/
Der ist mit Schrauben soweit beschwert das er gerade noch so schwimmt.

Die Kalkablagerungen habe ich auch, aber auch außen am Skimmer. Deswegen glaube ich nicht das es mit dem Flow zutun.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (7. Jan. 2016)

Hier nochmal ein Link des Youtubers, der tägliche Blogs zeigt. Thema Bodenabläufe - er spricht gleich zu Anfang so gar von 0,8 - 1,0 m/sec Strömungsgeschwindigkeit, die man wohl annehmen sollte, damit nichts liegen bleibt...sagt später aber auch, dass gewöhnlich nur 0,3 m/sec an den Teichen gefahren werden und daher eine Leitungsspülung notwendig bzw. sinnvoll wäre. Möge sich Jeder selbst dazu seine Meinung bilden.


----------



## Mushi (7. Jan. 2016)

"... macht man es vernünftig... fließen um die 0,3 m/s..."


----------



## Zacky (7. Jan. 2016)

wenn dann ganz zitieren...und er sagte dazu "das hat die Schwierigkeit...und die Folge, dass sich dann der Schmutz wieder im Bodenablauf sedimentieren kann!" (Stinkefinger mag ich nicht! )


----------



## Mushi (7. Jan. 2016)

Genau. Das ist dennoch die vernünftige Version.


----------



## Zacky (7. Jan. 2016)

Da gegen sage ich ja auch nix. Das Thema hier in diesem Thread war aber unter anderem die Frage nach den Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten und ab wann eine evtl. Sedimentierung anfängt. Er spricht hier von 0,8 - 1,0 m/sec, wo dies scheinbar kein Problem mehr darstelle. Das man vernünftiger Weise jedoch meist eher 0,3 m/sec annehmen sollte/könnte/müsste, hat dies dennoch nach seiner Einschätzung zur Folge, dass es zur Sedimentierung kommt und dies wiederum durch zusätzliche Spülprozesse der einzelnen Leitungen kompensieren müsste/könnte/sollte.

Nix anderes wollte ich mit dem Link ausdrücken!


----------



## Mushi (7. Jan. 2016)

Aller klar. Die meisten Koihalter, die ich kenne, spülen gelegentlich ihre Bodenabläufe. Das ist quasi der Standardfall.

Jeder, der eine hocheffektive Luftheberanlange betreiben will, muss sich unterhalb von 10.000 l/h pro Bodenablauf orientieren. Ich habe auch kein Problem, wenn jemand unbedingt 15.000 l/h durchjagen will. Dies bezahlt er mit deutlicher Minderleistung bezüglich der Umwälzung für den größeren Sog am Bodenablauf bei gleicher Luftpumpe.

Gruß,
Herbert


----------



## Zacky (7. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Dies bezahlt er mit deutlicher Minderleistung bezüglich der Umwälzung für den größeren Sog am Bodenablauf bei gleicher Luftpumpe.


Hier hänge ich jetzt fest.

...wenn ich am BA 15 m³ ansetze, mindert dies meine Umwälzung...erzeugt aber dennoch den größeren Sog bei gleicher Pumpe!? Verstehe die Argumentation gerade nicht so richtig, stehe ich irgendwie auf dem Schlauch!?

Wenn ich bspw. mit 60 l/min Luft mit einem 160er Luftheber auf 2 BA's je 15 m³ ziehe, bekomme ich Gesamt 30 m³ auf die Reihe. Wenn ich jetzt aus 3 BA's ziehe, bekomme ich vermutlich je BA 8-10 m³ gezogen, macht Gesamt auch max. 30 m³. Die Umwälzung ist erst einmal die Gleiche, es sei denn, man geht einfach davon aus, dass der 160er Luftheber bei gleicher Pumpe aus 3 BA je 12 m³ zieht, was dann rechnerisch natürlich Gesamt 36 m³ ausmacht.

Aber kann man denn davon generell ausgehen!? Ich denke nicht, dass man das so pauschal sagen kann, das jeder 160er Luftheber mit 60 l/min die 36 m³ oder gar mehr beziehen kann, wenn er über 3 oder 4 BA sein Wasser bezieht.


----------



## troll20 (7. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> stehe ich irgendwie auf dem Schlauch!?


Na hoffentlich auf dem Luftschlauch so wie ich, nur pumpt jetzt nix mehr


----------



## Mushi (7. Jan. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> 1BA: 9cm
> 2BA: 4cm
> 3BA: 3,5cm
> 4BA: 3,0cm



Schau Dir die Differenzen an! Das bedeutet  bei gleicher Luftpumpe in der Praxis beispielsweise:

2 BA: 2 x 15.000 l/h
4 BA: 4 x 8.600 l/h

Gruß,
Herbert


----------



## Geisy (7. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Zacky

Bei 3BA ist der Höhenunterschied danach nicht so hoch und der LH hat es leichter.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Geisy (7. Jan. 2016)

Bei den Fließgeschwindigkeiten können wir vielleicht anders ran gehen.
Es gibt doch einen Wert für die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im Filtergraben, damit sich das Sediment absetzt. Da müssen wir drüber bleiben.
Ich kann den gerade nicht finden. Der war auch echt klein.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (7. Jan. 2016)

Ich verstehe ja schon euren Gedankengang, aber was ist denn nun Sinn und Hintergrund dieser ganzen Diskussion.

Wollen wir versuchen nur den Luftheber optimal auszureizen und aus ihm das Maximum an Fördervolumen rausholen?
...oder...
Wollen wir auf die evtl. optimale Strömungsgeschwindigkeit in einem BA-Rohr eingehen, welche eine mögliche / vermutete Sedimentierung zur Folge haben kann oder eben genau diese Sedimentierung mindern kann?

Wenn ich denn davon ausgehen könnte, dass ich mit bspw. 0,53 m/sec eine Sedimentierung im BA bzw. BA-Rohr deutlich mindern kann, dazu den Arbeitsradius des BA auf's Maximum ausreizen kann, wäre genau dies mein Ziel, dann dazu den passenden und evtl. dennoch optimalen Luftheber einzusetzen.


----------



## Geisy (7. Jan. 2016)

Hey Zacky

Um so langsamer es laufen kann, um so weniger Reibung/Druckverlust hast du und somit einen effektiveren Luftheber.
Bei meiner Auflistung all der bekannten Luftheber die ich gemacht habe ist dies ersichtlich.
Das heißt um so kleiner die Luftpumpe bei gleichem Rohr oder um so größer das Rohr bei gleicher Luftpumpe, um so effektiver wird der Luftheber.
Brauche ich Höhe muß ich mehr Energie rein bringen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Jan. 2016)

Die Wahrheit mit der notwendigen Strömungsgeschwindiglkit wird irgendwo in der Mitte liegen.
BA- ich habe die klassische Variante aus ABS an KG110 verbaut- da setzt sich gerne bei zu geringer Saugleistung am Boden des BA Schlamm und Sand ab.

Ich habe eben manchma alle 4 BA teilweise offen gelassen und einzelne zugeschiebert, bis die Skimmer arbeiteten.
Dadurch aber zu wenig Sog am BA und Schlamm im BA am Boden des "Töpfchens".
Und zwar richtiger Stinkeschlamm- bin dann manchmal getaucht und habe per Hand.....

Man kann das auch als Vorteil sehen, falls mal Goldringe und Brillianten in den Teich regnen- kurz tauchen an den bekannten Stellen

Deswegen finde ich die Bauvariante  von Lifra z.b. mit den KG160 Bogen als BA besser.
Ken Töpchen mit Boden, sondern runder KG  160-Bogen, der dann in KG110 in Richtung Filter übergehen kann.
Beim Teichfolie einschweißen wird in den KG Bogen ein kurzes Stück 160mm PE Rohr eingesteckt und mit der PE Teichfolie verschweißt.
Fertig.


----------



## Mushi (7. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Thorsten,

wo ist der Unterschied oder Vorteil, zwischen einem BA in 110, 160 oder 200mm? 

Bei DN160 mußt Du 20.000 l/h durchjagen um 0,3 m/s zu erreichen.

Gruß,
Herbert


----------



## Geisy (7. Jan. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Schlamm im BA am Boden des "Töpfchens".


Hallo Herbert

Es ging Thorsten glaube ich nicht um die Größe sondern darum das der Einlauf Rund ist und kein Töpfchen hat.


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Jan. 2016)

DN 160 ist doch nur der 87° KG Bogen mit dem kurzen, eingesteckten PE DN160 Rohr.
Danach geht es mit kleinerem Durchmesser weiter.

Obwohl ja einige mit großen Teichvolumen viel Umwälzen wollen und ob sie bspw. 6 BA in KG10 bauen, oder 4 in KG 125...je nach gewünschten Fördervolumen.
Würde Verrohrungschaos ersparen- und dann laufen eben durch 125 oder 160 ein paar m³ mehr Wasser durch pro Stunde.

Ich kann mich an irgendeinen Tröt in irgendeinen Nachbarforum erinnern, wo ein Teichbauer BA in KG160 verrohrt hat zum Filter und er deswegen nette Kommentare wegen der dann geringen Fließgeschwindigkeit weit unter 0,5m/s und der Versottungsgefahr bekam..
Und- ich glaube es war ein großer Schweizer EBF und teure SuerFlowPumpen dahinter....und er hatte am EBF die Eingänge größer geflext.......Profi halt.


----------



## Mushi (7. Jan. 2016)

Wo liegt der Vorteil, wenn das Töpfchen fehlt? Auf der Messe letztes Jahr wurden dort PE-Bodenabläufe mit Töpfchen gezeigt.

Gruß,
Herbert


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Jan. 2016)

Der Sog am seitlich am Topf angebrachten Rohrablauf ist nicht ausreichend, um den Topfboden sauber zu halten.
Wie schon geschrieben- kann auch von Vorteil sein...Steinchen sammeln...

KG 160 Rohrbogen:
Keine Möglichkeit, dass sich Schlamm am Topfboden ansammelt.
Alles rutscht weiter in Richtung Filter.
Mit eingesteckten PE DN160 Rohr elegante und preisgünstige Lösung.

BA aus PE kosten ja sicher einiges.....


----------



## Mushi (7. Jan. 2016)

Ok, verstehe. Hier gibt es PE Bodenabläufe mit Preisetikett: http://www.tier-teichbedarf-gnisdza.de/pe-hd-bedarf-koi/pe-hd-bodenabläufe/

Das seitliche Auslaufrohr könnte mit dem Topf bündig gebaut werden, um den Nachteil auzumerzen. DN160 ist etwas wenig, ein ABS-Bodenablauftopf liegt um ca. 20 cm Durchmesser

Gruß,
Herbert


----------



## Bittscheidt (7. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
wo liegt denn eigentlich das Problem. Sobald man merkt, dass ein Rohr/BA versottet kann man doch im Filterschacht das Wasser ablassen und dann den Zugschieber ziehen. Der Plopp-Effekt spült doch alles hoch. Oder, wie schon mal in einem anderen "Tröt" beschrieben, einfach einmal zurückdrücken oder ausblasen das Rohr.


----------



## Mushi (7. Jan. 2016)

So isses.


----------



## Zacky (8. Jan. 2016)

Ich finde, das Thema geht in Teilen in eine andere Richtung, die nur bedingt in einem Zusammenhang mit dem Durchfluss steht. Luftheber sollten hier nicht im Mittelpunkt stehen, da es ein eigenes Thema wäre, um über deren Effizienz zu diskutieren. Für mich wäre hier in dem Thread die Frage entscheidend, welche Strömungsgeschwindigkeit sollte es denn nun am Ende in einem BA-Rohr sein. Wenn ich das für mich geklärt habe, suche ich nach der richtigen Pumpe, um genau dieses Ergebnis oder zumindest annähernd dieses Ergebnis zu erreichen. Für mich persönlich ist dahingehend erst dann die Effizienz in der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit gewährleistet, wenn ich eben nicht - ab & zu meine Leitungen zusätzlich spülen muss, denn das ist für mich im Gesamten ein Teil eines effektiven Teich- & Filtersystemes. 

Mein Ziel: der Schmutz soll zügig raus, mögliche Gammelstellen versuche ich so weit es geht zu vermeiden (dazu zählen eben auch die möglichen Ablagerungen im Rohr), die Wasserbelastung sollte dadurch gering gehalten werden, meinen Fischen soll es gut gehen und ich will weniger Zeit mit Filterwartung & Reinigung verbringen - mehr Zeit zum Genießen. 

Die Frage steht für mich auch noch im Raum, wie es mit der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit in den Rohren aussieht, wenn ich mehrere BA in einem System habe. Das haben wir ja so noch gar nicht betrachtet. Haben alle Leitungen den gleichen Strömungs- und Reibungswiderstand? Unterschiedliche Längen und ggf. unterschiedliche Anzahl an Bögen, verändern jede Leitung für sich selbst. (siehe Druckverluste) Alle Leitungen, bspw. 3 BA gehen in eine Sammelkammer, aber erzeuge ich hier in allen drei Leitungen den gleichen Sog, das gleiche Fördervolumen, die gleiche Strömungsgeschwindigkeit? Ich denke nicht! ...und wie geht man damit dann um!? Kurze gerade Wege werden vermutlich mehr Wasser und somit eine höhere Strömungsgeschwindigkeit aufweisen, als lange Leitungen mit 2-3 Winkeln/Bögen. Wie steigere ich denn die Effektivität im Rohrleitungssystem, dass ich nicht in einem Rohr dann 0,15 m/sec, im anderen 0,27 m/sec und im letzten evtl. 0,35 m/sec habe!? ...sondern ggf. überall annähernd optimal, rege ich das dann mit Zugschiebern runter/hoch!? 



Bezügl. Bodenabläufe:
Es gibt auch schon Bodenabläufe oder auch Seitenabläufe in DN 110 mit Domdeckel, die grundsätzlich nur ein Folienflansch mit Domdeckel sind. Ich hatte diese Frage auch schon einmal im letzten Jahr hier im Forum gestellt, da mich die gleichen Gedanken bewegten, wie ThorstenC. Nicht, dass ich Goldringe im BA-Töpfchen suchen wollte , sondern die Frage, ob diese Folienflansche mit Domdeckel, evtl. strömungstechnisch, besser geeignet sind, da das Wasser hier nicht um die scharfe Ecke muss, sondern einfach nur geradewegs "hinein fallen" kann. Dies wäre dann z.Bsp. auch ein möglicher Punkt zur Steigerung der Effektivität eines gesamten Systemes, wenn ich weniger Kraft & Energie aufwenden müsste, um das Wasser in den Filter zu bringen.

Leider habe ich darauf keine Antwort gefunden.


----------



## Geisy (8. Jan. 2016)

Hallo



> Außerdem begünstigt eine leichte Strömung die Gesundheit der Koi. Zwar ist der Koi kein rheophiler Fisch (Reophil = strömendes Wasser bevorzugend), aber die erzwungene leichte Bewegung verbessert die Muskulatur der Fische und beugt einer Verfettung vor. Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten von 1-3 cm/s haben sich hier als günstig erwiesen.
> (Quelle der Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten: Dr. F. Rümmler, Institut für Binnenfischerei e.V. Potsdam Sacrow, „Fisch vom Hof“, DLG Verlag, Seite 46.)





> Bei einjährigen Karpfen führt eine Schwimmgeschwindigkeit von 10cm/s  bereits zu erhöhtem Stoffwechsel und Massenverlust. Bei einer Strömung von 40 cm/s kann sich der Karpfen gerade noch im Strömungskanal halten, ein Wachstum ist unter derartigen Umständen nicht mehr möglich. (Quelle: Werner Steffens, Binnenfischerei, Seite 75-76)



Das sind die Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten die dem Koi gut tun und wie man ließt bleibt bei richtiger Strömung im Teich dann nichts am Boden liegen.
Warum sollte das im Rohr anders sein?
Dann hätten wir selbst bei 0,1m/s noch ordentlich Sicherheit.
Mir sind auch User bekannt die mit 0,1m/s keine Probleme haben.

@Zacky, wenn du alle BA und den Skimmer in eine Sammelkammer leitest werden die mit Sicherheit unterscheildich gut laufen. Ich geh davon aus das der Skimmer am wenigsten bekommt da er schon einen Höhennunterschied braucht bis das Wasser oben rein läuft. Das müßte man dann über Schieber steuern.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (8. Jan. 2016)

Guten Morgen.


Geisy schrieb:


> Das müßte man dann über Schieber steuern.



Damit wirke ich doch aber schon wieder regelnd auf das Gesamtvolumen ein, was ggf. wieder geringer werden könnte. Um einen entsprechenden Sog auf den Skimmer zu bekommen, regel ich also nunmehr durch die Zugschieber in den BA-Leitungen den Durchfluss runter, damit ich mehr Strömungsvolumen - mehr Sog - höhere Strömung - im Skimmerablaufrohr erzeugen kann, der wiederum den Auftriebskräften des Skimmers entgegen wirkt. Ist das aber dann nicht kontraproduktiv, wenn ich eigentlich das max. Volumen für die Pumpe rausholen möchte!?  Wäre es dann nicht besser, eine passende Pumpe zu nehmen, die ausreichend sein könnte/sollte, um in allen BA-Leitungen und im Skimmer einen ausreichenden Sog zu erzeugen.

Ich finde die Diskussion echt gut!  Da hängen ganz viele Fakten dran, die ein Für & Wieder ergeben.


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> Wäre es dann nicht besser, eine passende Pumpe zu nehmen, die ausreichend sein könnte/sollte, um in allen BA-Leitungen und im Skimmer einen ausreichenden Sog zu erzeugen.


Das war das Erste was ich auch gedacht habe. Mit den Schiebern teilst du den Flow ja einfach nur anders auf auf die Rohre. Die BA werden dann halt darunter leiden. Also lieber gleich jedes Rohr mit ner eigenen Pumpe versehen, oder eine größere die genügend Flow für alle Rohre schafft.


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> 
> Damit wirke ich doch aber schon wieder regelnd auf das Gesamtvolumen ein, was ggf. wieder geringer werden könnte. Um einen entsprechenden Sog auf den Skimmer zu bekommen, regel ich also nunmehr durch die Zugschieber in den BA-Leitungen den Durchfluss runter, damit ich mehr Strömungsvolumen - mehr Sog - höhere Strömung - im Skimmerablaufrohr erzeugen kann, der wiederum den Auftriebskräften des Skimmers entgegen wirkt. Ist das aber dann nicht kontraproduktiv, wenn ich eigentlich das max. Volumen für die Pumpe rausholen möchte!?  Wäre es dann nicht besser, eine passende Pumpe zu nehmen, die ausreichend sein könnte/sollte, um in allen BA-Leitungen und im Skimmer einen ausreichenden Sog zu erzeugen.
> ...



Wenn bei der Planung alle Rohrlängen und Einzelwiderstände bekannt sind,  kann man in der Theorie die benötigten Rohrquerschnitte und den Druckverlust berechnen. Voraussetzung ist das dass gewünschte Gesamtvolumen bekannt ist. Die Berechnung macht aber nur für den ungünstigsten (längsten oder mit den meisten Einzelwiderständen ) Leitungstrang  Sinn. Da es aber am Markt nur vorkonfektionierte Rohre gibt ist es in der Praxis unmöglich ohne Drosselung einzelner Rohrleitungen überall gleiche Wassermengen und Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten zu erreichen.

Ziel muss es sein so wenig Druckverlust wie möglich zu erreichen, die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit erachte ich als zweitrangig. Lieber 2 - 3 mal im Jahr die Rohrleitungen einzeln gespült als den doppelten Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2016)

Ich finde wir kommen hier in eine interessante Gegend beim Nachdenken. Auch was den Stromverbrauch angeht. 

Wenn ich die Rohre einfach mehrfach pulse/schieber, also sauber mache im Jahr, kann also die Ströumgsgeschwindigkeit bis zu einem gewissen Punkt vernachlässigt werden. Solange ich noch meine gewünscht Umwälzung schaffe, scheint hier fast alles möglich. 

Als einschränkende Faktoren sehe ich trotzdem den Wirkungsradius des Skimmer und der Bodenabläufe. Denn je weniger Sog ich habe, desto mehr Abläufe müsste ich verbauen um noch ein passables Ergebnis zu erzielen. Somit lässt sich die Anzahl der BA+SK wohl doch nicht ganz von der Strömungsgeschwindikeit entkoppeln. Was wieder bedeutet, dass ich doch zusehen muss was meine Pumpen-/Luftheberpower angeht. 

Dann sollte man also vielleicht die Umwälzungsrate an die Spitze der Pyramide setzen bei der Planung? Und sich dann daran runterarbeiten?

Sorry habe mal laut gedacht.


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2016)

Habe weiter gedacht:
Die Teichform und das Volumen bestimmen die Anzahl der Bodenabläufe und Skimmer. Dann muss ich wissen wie oft ich umwälzen will in der Stunde. Dann kann ich sagen was für eine Pumpe oder einen Luftheber ich brauche um das ganze zu schaffen. 
Was für mich heißt: Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ist dabei völlig untergeordnet.


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Jan. 2016)

Ich denke eine vernünftige Kreiströmung ist für die Absaugung des Mulm wichtiger ,als eine hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit an den Absaugungen. Egal ob ich,
30 m³/h mit 0,1m/sek. oder 30m³/h mit 0,8m/sek.durch die Leitungen jage, die 30m³/h müssen sich in beiden Fällen durch den Teich drehen. Eventuell wird die Drehgeschwindigkeit der Kreisströmung etwas langsamer


----------



## Zacky (8. Jan. 2016)

Hi.

Ich will ja nicht streitsüchtig scheinen, möchte aber nochmal ein-zwei Gedankengänge loswerden. Seid mir bitte nicht böse oder so, aber irgendwie... 

Es häuft sich hier der Kern der Aussage, dass Einige statt einem angemessenen oder auch optimalen Volumenstrom im Rohr bzw. eines entsprechenden Reinigungsbereiches ringsum den Bodenabläufen, eher auf das regelmäßige / unregelmäßige Spülen setzen würden und dadurch lieber den Druck- & Reibungsverlust gering halten wollen, womit ein geringerer Stromverbrauch einhergehen könnte.

Ok! Ist dies aber der richtige Weg? Wenn ich nach diesen Maßstäben gehen würde, könnte ich an einem 40 m³ Teich (mittlerer Fischbesatz) eine Pumpe mit bspw. 8000 l/h nutzen. Damit wäre der Reibungsverlust so gering wie möglich, eine Umwälzung würde dennoch stattfinden, Filterung wäre ja auch da. Dann braucht man ja niemanden mehr die Info's zu geben, wie viele Bodenabläufe und Skimmer auf die Teichfläche evtl. sinnvoll wären. Ist es nicht eigentlich das primäre Ziel von Bodenabläufen und Skimmern, dass der Schmutz aus dem Teich kommt?

Wenn dann Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten in den Rohrleitungen und an den BA eher zu vernachlässigen sind, stellt sich eine neue Frage: Welche Umwälzrate ist ab wann angemessen? Setze ich für ein hohes, aber "optimales" Volumen, dann einfach ein paar mehr Bodenabläufe oder spare ich mir die und setze nur auf Mittelwasserabläufe oder nur Skimmer?

Auch das Thema "Umwälzrate" hatten wir in der Vergangenheit und hier gab es auch nennenswerte Unterschiede, von 1 x in mehreren Stunden bis hin zu 2 x in einer Stunde. Sollte man evtl. Unterschiede bei der Teichart machen?

Bisher wurden eher die Erfahrungen/Meinungen gemacht und entsprechend vermittelt, dass man doch mit 10-15 m³/h ~ 12,5 m³/h die Bodenabläufe in DN 110 fahren sollte. Ein Skimmer im Schnitt mit 5-8 m³/h (je nach Modell auch 10 m³). Ist das jetzt also so gänzlich falsch!?


----------



## Zacky (8. Jan. 2016)

Ihr seid schneller gewesen, als ich zu Ende tippen konnte, aber genau die Punkte von Florian sehe ich als fundamental an. 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Denn je weniger Sog ich habe, desto mehr Abläufe müsste ich verbauen um noch ein passables Ergebnis zu erzielen. Somit lässt sich die Anzahl der BA+SK wohl doch nicht ganz von der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit entkoppeln.



...das ist ein guter Punkt. Welchen Flow nehme ich aber dann an, je Rohrleitung? Kann man das nun abschließend klären?



Teich4You schrieb:


> Dann sollte man also vielleicht die Umwälzungsrate an die Spitze der Pyramide setzen bei der Planung?



Auch gut! ...nur welche wäre das?



Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Teichform und das Volumen bestimmen die Anzahl der Bodenabläufe und Skimmer.



...auch, aber hier ginge es wieder mehr um die zu reinigende Bodenfläche bzw. Oberfläche.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Dann muss ich wissen wie oft ich umwälzen will in der Stunde.



...siehe oben...Welche Umwälzung ist sinnvoll, optimal, ausreichend oder nützlich?



Teich4You schrieb:


> Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ist dabei völlig untergeordnet.



nicht unbedingt, denn wenn dein Teich ein reiner Kreis von bspw. 4-5 Durchmesser ist, der Boden ein richtiger Trichter mit deutlich steileren Wänden ist, reicht hier ein Bodenablauf und ein Skimmer. Je nach Tiefe dieses Teichmodells haben wir 30-60 m³. Welche Umwälzrate wäre dann optimal? Bei den bisherigen Meinungen wären hier jetzt max. 16 m³/h mit wenig Reibungs- und Druckverlusten zu fahren. Reicht das aus? Will oder sollte ich aber mit 40 m³/h fahren, werden es meiner Meinung nach Skimmer und Bodenablauf nicht schaffen.


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Ich will ja nicht streitsüchtig scheinen, möchte aber nochmal ein-zwei Gedankengänge loswerden. Seid mir bitte nicht böse oder so, aber irgendwie...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Deine Gedankengänge erscheinen nicht streitsüchtig und sind auch richtig.

Bei der Mindestumwälzrate in Fischteichen möchte ich mich heraushalten, da ich selbst keine Fische ( bis jetzt ) halte.

Einen Bodenablauf oder auch Skimmer kann man ruhig mit 8000 - 10 000 l/h betreiben.Aber durch die Verlegung eines 125 er statt eines 110 er Rohr kann man den Druckverlust halbieren.


----------



## Zacky (8. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Aber durch die Verlegung eines 125 er statt eines 110 er Rohr kann man den Druckverlust halbieren.



 Dieser Ansatz gefällt mir, denn genau dies habe ich nämlich auch vor, es bei meinem aktuellen Teichumbau in Betracht zu ziehen und umzusetzen. Leider gibt es meines Wissens nach keinen Standard-Bodenablauf mit einem DN 125 Anschluss, da das gängigere Maß am Teich nun mal DN 110 ist. Auch Zugschieber oder andere Sperr- & Regulierungssysteme sind in DN 125 nicht so auf dem Markt. Ich habe für mich schon Vorbereitungen getroffen, einen normalen Standard-BA mit einer DN 125er Leitung zu versehen. Der Abschluss steht jedoch noch aus.

Mit welcher Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ich dann in diesem Rohr arbeiten werde, kann ich aktuell nicht sagen, erhoffe mir aber dadurch einen höheren Volumenstrom und daraus resultierend die Ausnutzung der maximalen Reinigungskapazitäten des Bodenablaufes, was den Einsatzradius betrifft.


----------



## Geisy (8. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Damit wirke ich doch aber schon wieder regelnd auf das Gesamtvolumen ein, was ggf. wieder geringer werden könnte. Um einen entsprechenden Sog auf den Skimmer zu bekommen, regel ich also nunmehr durch die Zugschieber in den BA-Leitungen den Durchfluss runter, damit ich mehr Strömungsvolumen - mehr Sog - höhere Strömung - im Skimmerablaufrohr erzeugen kann, der wiederum den Auftriebskräften des Skimmers entgegen wirkt.



Wer mißt denn den Flow vom Skimmer?
Es ist auch  nicht gesagt das wenn ich den BA drossel mit dem Schieber, der Skimmer viel mehr Flow hat.
Es könnte auch sein das der Gesamtwiederstand höher wird, die Pumpe einbricht und so auf Ba und Skimmer der gleiche langsame Flow läuft.


Zur Umwälzrate:
Diese ist es auch vom Filter abhängig.
EBF und TF brauchen höhere Umwälzraten damit sie den Dreck der bei ersten mal noch durch gegangen ist beim zweiten mal packen können wenn er dann weiter verklumpt ist.

Bei herkömlichen Mehrkammerfiltern mit Bürsten, Japanmatten, Schwämmen, Lava etc. denke ich das der Dreck mehr Zeit braucht zum hängen bleiben bzw. absetzen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Geisy (8. Jan. 2016)

Ein Luftheber braucht große Verbindungen zwischen Teich und Filter von daher würde ich heute auf Flansche verzichten und Folienverbindungen zwischen Teich und Filterteich machen. 
Diese Folienverbindungen nenne ich immer Bachläufe obwohl sie kein Gefälle haben fließt trotzdem Wasser wenn die Pumpe läuft. 
Der Zulaufbach sollte schon 2-3m lang sein und ich würde den Vorfilter darin intregrieren. Der eigentliche Filter und Luftheber steht im Filterteich.
Die Verrohrung der Bodenabläufe würde ich in einer Folienrinne über der Folie machen und bis in den Zulaufbach legen.
Einen Skimmer brauche ich nicht mehr da der Bach das Oberflächenwasser auch anzieht.
Durch Steine im Oberflächenwasser des Zulaufs kann ich steuern wieviel Wasser aus den Bodenabläufen gezogen wird.
Im Bild ist mal ein Querschnitt von dem Zulaufbach.
 


Was haltet ihr davon?

Ich würde nun ein umgedrehtes Spaltsieb an die Wand in der Vorfilterkammer hängen, aber da gibt es ja verschiedene Möglichkeiten.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Mushi (8. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Einen Bodenablauf oder auch Skimmer kann man ruhig mit 8000 - 10 000 l/h betreiben.
> Aber durch die Verlegung eines 125 er statt eines 110 er Rohr kann man den Druckverlust halbieren.



Erster Satz 
Zweiter Satz 

Wenn ich ein 125 Rohr nehme, muß ich natürlich wieder mehr durchschicken, um die gleiche Strömungsgeschwindigkeit zu erreichen. Bei Deiner Idee kannst Du gleich durch das 110er Rohr weniger durchschicken. Dann hast Du den gleichen Effekt!

Gruß,
Herbert


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Jan. 2016)

Nee, ich habe dann einen höheren Druckverlust und eine dem entsprechend niedrigere Wassermenge.                                                                                          Wenn du aber ein großes Volumen brauchst, erreichst du so einen geringeren Druckverlust mit entsprechend weniger Energieeinsatz.


----------



## Mushi (8. Jan. 2016)

Langsam. Nehmen wir einfach mal 0,3 m/s an. Das sind...

9.000 Liter beim 110er Rohr
12.000 Liter beim 125er Rohr

Jetzt klar?


----------



## mitch (8. Jan. 2016)

Hi,

ich würde das ganze so angehen:
x fache stündliche Umwälzung des Teichvolumen  (0,5 - 1) dann weis ich was ich durch die Rohre bekommen muss.

bei 60000 liter (1 mal die Stunde), wären dann 5 x 125 oder 7 x 110 um diese "0,3 m/s" hinzubekommen.
wenn ich nur 0.5 mal umwälze würden ja so ca. 2 x 125 oder 3 x 110 reichen.

ergo: erst sollte man(n) seine gewünschte Umwälzrate festlegen und dann die Rohre danach auslegen.


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> ...das ist ein guter Punkt. Welchen Flow nehme ich aber dann an, je Rohrleitung? Kann man das nun abschließend klären?


Ja, wenn du nach dem Pyramiden-Schema gehst schon. Denn dann ist der Flow rein davon Abhängig, wie viele Leitungen du befeuern willst und welche Umwälzrate du willst. Die Strömung wäre demnach zu vernachlässigen.

Anzahl Saugleitungen + Umwälzrate = Flow

Dann hätte man immer ein x in der Gleichung.



Zacky schrieb:


> Auch gut! ...nur welche wäre das?






Zacky schrieb:


> ...auch, aber hier ginge es wieder mehr um die zu reinigende Bodenfläche bzw. Oberfläche.


Guter Einwand.

Mehr Fläche = Mehr Bodenabläufe + Skimmer. 

Setze doch einfach die Mindestfließgeschwindigkeit des Bauteil an, die der Hersteller empfiehlt, damit das Ganze funktioniert. Dann in Abhängigkeit der gewählten Umwälzrate die Anzahl der BA und SK bestimmen.



trampelkraut schrieb:


> Aber durch die Verlegung eines 125 er statt eines 110 er Rohr kann man den Druckverlust halbieren.


Mag sein, aber die Gleichung geht keinesfalls auf.



Geisy schrieb:


> Es könnte auch sein das der Gesamtwiederstand höher wird, die Pumpe einbricht und so auf Ba und Skimmer der gleiche langsame Flow läuft.


Das ist ein sehr guter Einwand. Lässt sich aber leicht lösen, indem man eine entsprechend große/überdimensionierte Pumpe/Luftheber verbaut.



Geisy schrieb:


> Zur Umwälzrate:
> Diese ist es auch vom Filter abhängig.
> EBF und TF brauchen höhere Umwälzraten damit sie den Dreck der bei ersten mal noch durch gegangen ist beim zweiten mal packen können wenn er dann weiter verklumpt ist.
> 
> Bei herkömlichen Mehrkammerfiltern mit Bürsten, Japanmatten, Schwämmen, Lava etc. denke ich das der Dreck mehr Zeit braucht zum hängen bleiben bzw. absetzen.


Die Art der Filterung ist natürlich entscheidend. Von dem was ich bisher so gehört/gelesen habe steige ich mal auf den Zug auf, einen möglichst großen Filter zu haben, wo sich das Medium langsam hindurch bewegt egal wie die Umwälzrate gewählt wurde.


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich denke eine vernünftige Kreiströmung ist für die Absaugung des Mulm wichtiger ,als eine hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit an den Absaugungen. Egal ob ich,
> 30 m³/h mit 0,1m/sek. oder 30m³/h mit 0,8m/sek.durch die Leitungen jage, die 30m³/h müssen sich in beiden Fällen durch den Teich drehen. Eventuell wird die Drehgeschwindigkeit der Kreisströmung etwas langsamer


Hierzu kann man aber auch sagen, dass je öfter man umwälzen würde, je größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das ich den Dreck aus dem Teich bekomme. Ausnahme: Ich Baue Zu- und Ablauf genau nebeneinander. Aber so doof kann ja keiner sein.


----------



## Bittscheidt (8. Jan. 2016)

Ich hab dazu mal eine Frage! Wenn man das mit dem "Bachlauf" anstatt Skimmer macht, ziehen die BA-Rohre dann überhaupt noch ? Schließlich sucht sich ja Wasser immer den geringsten Wiederstand !


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2016)

Ich sage nein. Das müsste man dann ein bisschen tricky bauen, dann geht´s aber. Ich zeichne mal kurz was.


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2016)

Man müsste entweder den Zulauf begrenzen, oder den Luftheber direkt auf das Rohr des Bodenablauf bauen. Dann sollte es doch gehen.
Den Kanal baut man dann am besten in einer Art Halbkreis, oder mäanderd, so dass das Wasser lange unterwegs ist und gleich wieder dem Teich zugeführt wird. Sinnvoll wäre ja von einer Seite rein, und Gegenüberliegend wieder raus, oder? Oder halt so, das eine Strömung entsteht, die den ganzen Teich erfasst. Von der Filtermaterialiendiskussion möchte ich hier jedoch Abstand nehmen. Soll ja nur um Flow und Verrohrung gehen.


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Langsam. Nehmen wir einfach mal 0,3 m/s an. Das sind...
> 
> 9.000 Liter beim 110er Rohr
> 12.000 Liter beim 125er Rohr
> ...



Wenn ich aber durch das 125 er Rohr auch nur 9000 Liter schicke habe ich  nur einen Bruchteil des Druckverlustes. 

Jetzt klar?


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2016)

Ich denke ich habs jetzt verstanden. Aber dann muss man ja wirklich mal ausrechnen von wegen Kosten/Nutzen wieviel Rohr brauche ich wirklich und wieviel Pumpe und wieviel Strom frisst das Ganze. Irgendwo müssen sich die Kurven von Kosten und Nutzen und Strom dann ja treffen.


----------



## Zacky (8. Jan. 2016)

Ich habe mich nochmal kurz mit dem Druckverlust der beiden hier angeführten Rohre DN 110 und DN 125 beschäftigt.

Der Reibungswiderstand / Druckverlust halbiert sich zwar nicht, aber der Druckverlust wird logischerweise beim größeren Rohrquerschnitt geringer.
Bsp.

15 m³/h bei DN 110 auf 5 m Länge (gerades Rohr) - 1,26 mbar Druckverlust - 0,5 m/sec Strömungsgeschwindigkeit
15 m³/h bei DN 125 auf 5 m Länge (gerades Rohr) - 0,75 mbar Druckverlust - 0,4 m/sec Strömungsgeschwindigkeit


12 m³/h bei DN 110 auf 5 m Länge (gerades Rohr) - 0,85 mbar Druckverlust - 0,4 m/sec Strömungsgeschwindigkeit
12 m³/h bei DN 125 auf 5 m Länge (gerades Rohr) - 0,50 mbar Druckverlust - 0,32 m/sec Strömungsgeschwindigkeit
So habe ich doch im direkten Vergleich jetzt eine höhere Volumenausbeute bei geringeren Energieaufwand im DN 125, als im DN 110. Wäre das DN 125 dann nicht von Vorteil!? Ich habe hier einen geringeren Druckverlust bei DN 125 (15m³/h ~ 0,75 mbar bei 0,4 m/sec) im Vergleich zum DN 110 (12 m³/h ~ 0,85 mbar bei 0,4 m/sec).

Anmerkung: DN 110 (KG) innen 103 mm und DN 125 (KG) innen 115 mm


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Jan. 2016)

So sehe ich das schon die ganze Zeit! Den minimalen Mehrpreis für das größere Rohr habe ich nur einmal, den Mehrverbrauch an Strom habe ich immer.

Fazit für mich: Es gibt keine zu großen Rohre, nur zu kleine.

Die Gefahr der Versottung sehe ich als gering an, Rohre in diesen Dimensionen lassen sich problemlos spülen, reinigen oder mit einem Kärcher bearbeiten.


----------



## Bittscheidt (8. Jan. 2016)

Korrekt !


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2016)

Es geht aber nur, so lange ich Vollfüllung habe. Wenn das Wasser irgendwann nur noch mittig im Rohr steht hätte ich Material verschwendet. So meinte ich das in #177.


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Es geht aber nur, so lange ich Vollfüllung habe. Wenn das Wasser irgendwann nur noch mittig im Rohr steht hätte ich Material verschwendet. So meinte ich das in #177.



Da hast du natürlich völlig recht, aber warum sollte bei Schwerkraft in einem vollen Teich ein Rohr nur halb gefüllt sein? Da müsste schon ein massiver Baufehler vorliegen.


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2016)

Demnach wäre ein Filtergraben mit der Höhe und Breite des Teiches der optimale Filter. Da würde es so gut wie keine Reibungs- und Druckverluste mehr geben. Das Optimum an Stromverbrauch hätte man demnach, wenn man kurz vor Stillstand des Flow wäre. Das bedeutet der Filter muss so groß wie der Teich vom Volumen sein. Irgendwo dazwischen muss es also ein Optimum aus Rohrquerschnitt, Filtervolumen und Stromverbrauch geben. Dazu muss man aber die Pumpe erst mal als Konstante festlegen. Also eine aussuchen für unsere Beispiele.


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2016)

Gibt es irgendwo Tabellen für die Reibungsverluste von Formteilen DN110 oder anderen?


----------



## Mushi (8. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> 15 m³/h bei DN 125 auf 5 m Länge (gerades Rohr) - 0,75 mbar Druckverlust - 0,4 m/sec Strömungsgeschwindigkeit
> 12 m³/h bei DN 110 auf 5 m Länge (gerades Rohr) - 0,85 mbar Druckverlust - 0,4 m/sec Strömungsgeschwindigkeit




1 mm Druckverlust Differenz, darüber müssen wir reden?


----------



## Zacky (8. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Tabellen für die Reibungsverluste von Formteilen



Sicherlich gibt es so etwas auch, aber hier ist es einfach zu prüfen.


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo Tabellen für die Reibungsverluste von Formteilen DN110 oder anderen?



Im Netz findest du einen " Druckverlust- Konfigurator"  Man kann Wassermenge, Rohrleitungslänge, Anzahl der Bögen und deren Gradzahl eingeben.

Ansonsten gibt es noch Berrechnungsformulare nach DIN sowieso schwer zu beschaffen und teuer. Alternativ könnte man auch Rohrnetzberechnungen aus der Sanitärbranche anwenden, aber alles sehr aufwendig.


----------



## Mushi (8. Jan. 2016)

Die Beispielwerte sagen, es ist egal welches der beiden Rohre wir bei 0,4 m/s nehmen. Denn der eine Millimeter Förderhöhe geht im Rauschen unter!


----------



## Zacky (8. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> 1 mm Druckverlust Differenz


...ist wahrscheinlich nicht der Rede wert, aber es geht doch ums Prinzip und in der Summe ist doch der Vorteil klar zu erkennen.

Ich gewinne hier vielleicht nur 1 mm weniger Druckdifferenz, aber 3.000 l/h mehr an Volumen. Warum soll ich diese Vorteile nicht nutzen? Anders die Frage gestellt: Warum sollte ich bei gleichem Differenzdruck bei einem kleineren Rohr, auf 3.800 l/h verzichten?

Wenn es denn später dann doch noch um die Effizienz einer Gesamtanlage geht, ist in meinen Augen jeder Millimeter wichtig. Hinzu kommt, dass ich ja nicht nur eine Leitung habe, sondern 2, 3 oder 4 oder gar mehr und so summiert sich das Ergebnis in Bezug auf die Gesamtfördermenge schon um ein Vielfaches.

Wenn schon, denn schon......denn alleine ein scheinbar optimaler Wert, ist noch lange nicht das Maß der Dinge, sondern es wird am Ende sicherlich auf einen gewissen Kompromiss rauslaufen.


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2016)

Als Ziel sollte man mal versuchen eine Gleichung aufzustellen, mit der jeder Hampelmann sich alle Faktoren leicht ausrechnen kann.


----------



## Zacky (8. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> es ist egal welches der beiden Rohre wir bei 0,4 m/s nehmen


Das sehe ich nun wieder anders. Wenn ich bspw. mit 30 W die 15 m³/h in einem 125er Rohr erreiche liege ich bei einer scheinbar sehr guten Effizienz. Im Vergleich dazu beziehe ich im DN 110 mit 30 W noch die 12 m³/h und verliere hier doch an Effizienz. Und das dann wiederum etwas weiträumiger betrachtet, da ich ja mehr als nur eine Leitung habe.


----------



## Mushi (8. Jan. 2016)

Verstehe ich nicht. Einen unwichtigen Millimeter willst Du mitnehmen, aber die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit, die viel wichtiger wäre, wolltest Du hoch halten?


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2016)

Die Einzige Konstante bei der Strömung ist doch der Skimmer mit (12.000 Liter/Stunde?).
Alles andere wäre ja eigentlich unerheblich, oder? Solange der seine 12k bekommt, müssen sich  die Bodenabläufe halt teilen was noch über ist.

Außer natürlich man möchte irgend einen Radius bei den Bodenabläufen abdecken. Dazu fehlen mir aber sämtliche Angaben. In welchem Radius bei welcher Strömung zieht der BA denn?


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Die Beispielwerte sagen, es ist egal welches der beiden Rohre wir bei 0,4 m/s nehmen. Denn der eine Millimeter Förderhöhe geht im Rauschen unter!


Sehe ich auch so. Dann schleift der Trommelfilter ein bisschen und schon hat man wieder mehr Strom verbraten....oder Mutti läst im Keller das Licht an.


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Die Beispielwerte sagen, es ist egal welches der beiden Rohre wir bei 0,4 m/s nehmen. Denn der eine Millimeter Förderhöhe geht im Rauschen unter!



So gesehen hast du recht! Aber ich finde das Beispiel oben  in # 178 etwas unglücklich und nicht  korrekt. Würde man bei dem Beispiel mit 15 m³/h die gleiche Strömungsgeschwindigkeit annehmen hätte man eine um 20% höhere Wassermenge bei 125 er Rohr, das währen also 18 m³/h,

Man darf das auch nicht auf die 5m Rohr reduzieren, Da kommen die Einzelwiderstände, Bögen, Filter, Abzweige, Filterkammern, Bürsten, Schäume, Helix usw. zusammen. Die Summe der Einzelwiderstände dürfte in der Praxis höher sein als der reine Rohrreibungswiderstand. Deshalb halte ich es für notwendig den Druckverlust so gering wie möglich zu halten.

Speziell beim Luftheber dürfte das wichtig sein.


----------



## Zacky (8. Jan. 2016)

...ich komme nicht mehr hinterher...

Was ist denn nun die absolute optimale Strömungsgeschwindigkeit in einem Rohr (egal welches)?

Ist bei der optimalen Strömungsgeschwindigkeit die volle Arbeitsfähigkeit von BA und Skimmer gewährleistet?

Was ist die nun die optimalste Strömungsgeschwindigkeit unter Einbeziehung von Winkeln und Bögen auf die Gesamtleitung bezogen?

Der Druckverlust in einem größeren Rohr ist bei gleicher Strömungsgeschwindigkeit geringer!? Ist das negativ wirkend?

Das bewegte Volumen ist in einem größeren Rohrquerschnitt bei vergleichbarer Strömungsgeschwindigkeit höher!? Ist das jetzt schlechter?

Aus optimaler Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und optimalen Druckverlust ergibt sich ein Fördervolumen X, welches abschließend das optimale Umwälzvolumen sein müsste? Welches wäre das?

Macht dies doch bitte mal anhand folgender Grunddaten transparent:

40 m³ Teich - 2 Bodenabläufe DN 110 - ein Skimmer DN 110 - 1 x 5 m Leitung mit 3 x 30° - 1 x 6,20 m Leitung mit 2 x 30° und 2 x 45°

Wie hoch ist der optimale Flow je Grundleitung? Welches Gesamtumwälzvolumen kann ich erreichen? Welches Umwälzvolumen in bezug auf Teichgröße wäre zu empfehlen?


----------



## Geisy (8. Jan. 2016)

Bittscheidt schrieb:


> Ich hab dazu mal eine Frage! Wenn man das mit dem "Bachlauf" anstatt Skimmer macht, ziehen die BA-Rohre dann überhaupt noch ? Schließlich sucht sich ja Wasser immer den geringsten Wiederstand !



Bachlauf anstatt Skimmer hab ich schon am laufen.
Wobei die BA's hier noch direkt an dem selben Luftheber angeschlossen sind.

Nexus ist nicht für LH gebaut.

Hier noch mal die grob geschätzen Kosten vom eigenbau Filter
Pflanzcontainer 230L  49,-
Pflanzcontainer 750L  169,-
DN300 KG Rohr 2m  100,-
Membranplatte 27cm  23,-
Große Luftpumpe  154,-
Helix 300l  200,-
Steuerung  150,-
Magentventile  150,-
Verrohrung Filter  150,-
Spaltsiebe um sie in dem Graben an die Wand zu hängen gibt es hier:
De originele Crielzeef! Secoh Airlift

@Teich4You, da du hier noch ziemlich neu bist, kannst du uns mal von deiner Erfahrung mit LH und Filter berichten?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (8. Jan. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Dazu fehlen mir aber sämtliche Angaben. In welchem Radius bei welcher Strömung zieht der BA denn?



Die wirst Du auch wahrscheinlich nirgends so einfach bekommen.

Meine Erfahrung/Beobachtung - mit 25 m³/h Gesamtumwälzvolumen reinigen meine 2 BA samt Skimmerleitung etwa 20 cm ringsum den Domdeckel. Welche Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und welches Sogvolumen ich je Leitung habe, kann ich nur erahnen. Der Einfachheit halber rechnen wir die 25 m³ durch 3 Leitungen, also 8,3 m³ je Leitung, was eine Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von 0,28 m/sec ausmachen könnte.

Mir reicht das jedenfalls nicht und ich bin mit dem Reinigungsergebnis und dem Energieaufwand nicht zufrieden.


----------



## Mushi (8. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Mir reicht das jedenfalls nicht und ich bin mit dem Reinigungsergebnis und dem Energieaufwand nicht zufrieden.



Das heißt, Du willst weniger Energie aufwenden? Dann wäre eine höhere Strömungsgeschwindigkeit kontraproduktiv.

Was stört am Reinigungsergebnis bislang?

Gruß,
Herbert


----------



## Zacky (8. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Was stört am Reinigungsergebnis bislang?


Der Schmutz bleibt im Teich am Boden liegen und ein Rohr ist mittlerweile scheinbar verstopft. Werde ich aber erst im Frühsommer klären können.

...aber das ist ja eigentlich nicht Thema hier und sollte auch mehr zur Info für Florian dienen. 

Geht doch bitte mal auf meine Fragen aus dem Thread #196 ein!


PS: 





Mushi schrieb:


> Das heisst, Du willst weniger Energie aufwenden?


Nein, das war jetzt nicht der Hintergrund. Die Ursache für mein oben angeführtes Problem sehe ich an anderer Stelle.


----------



## Mushi (8. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun die absolute optimale Strömungsgeschwindigkeit in einem Rohr (egal welches)? *Das kommt auf das Ziel an. Energiesparen: so gering wie möglich. Saubere Bodenabläufe: so hoch wie möglich*
> 
> Ist bei der optimalen Strömungsgeschwindigkeit die volle Arbeitsfähigkeit von BA und Skimmer gewährleistet? *Unbedingt, sonst wäre sie nicht optimal. Für mich liegt dieser Wert mit Luftheber und meinen bisherigen Beobachtungen bei maximal 0,3 m/s*
> 
> ...



Die Antworten sind direkt in Deinem Text.


----------



## Zacky (8. Jan. 2016)

Danke für die Antworten, aber sie bringen mich momentan nicht wirklich weiter.

Es kommt also doch auf das Ziel eines jeden Einzelnen an und führt es zu einem subjektiv betrachteten Kompromiss zusammen. Bei Dir ist der Wert von 0,3 m/sec scheinbar optimal, bei mir funktioniert es damit nicht.

Nun denn...


----------



## Teich4You (8. Jan. 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> @Teich4You, da du hier noch ziemlich neu bist, kannst du uns mal von deiner Erfahrung mit LH und Filter berichten?



Meine Erfahrung ist rein theoretischer Natur. Dafür habe ich in den letzten Monaten auch genug Leute ausgequetscht und Foren gewälzt um mir selber ein Bild zu machen. Freue mich schon darauf es dann in der Praxis auszuleben.


----------



## Mushi (8. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Es kommt also doch auf das Ziel eines jeden Einzelnen an und führt es zu einem subjektiv betrachteten Kompromiss zusammen.



Genau. Deshalb drehen wir uns im Kreis.


----------



## mitch (8. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,
zu den "0,5m/s"  hab ich was gefunden:

Di 10.Apr 2007 21:27 
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/foru...4&sid=5852ac1c808cf888db8763a3d1e89ba2#p42984

und  etwas neuer:
* defekter Link entfernt *

das ist ja wie: was war zuerst da Henne oder Ei 

ich denke mal da wird wohl jemand transparentes PVC Rohr kaufen müssen, um das "versotten" zu dokumentieren - natürlich bei verschiedenen Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten -

was versteht ihr eigentlich unter "versotten"? Rohr dicht mit Sand / Kies / Algen / Kot / Blätter / ... alles davon wird der *Flow *auch ned in den Filter ziehen da es ja meist vom BA _*hoch*_ in den Filter geht.

Wer von euch hat ein Gefälle vom BA zum Filter? ich jedenfalls ned. 

Da bleibt uns wohl nix anderes übrig als 1-2 mal im Jahr die Rohre reinigen    alte Autos müssen ja auch mal abgestaubt werden


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Jan. 2016)

zu # 196

Zu Berechnen wäre nur die längste Leitung, oder die Leitung die in der Summe des Rohrreibungswiderstands und der Einzelwiderstände den größten Druckverlust erzeugt. Da du 2 BA und einen Skimmer als Beispiel nimmst, gehe ich von 3 Saugleitungen zum Filterschacht aus. Rohr 110 mm

Vorausgesetzt das Teichvolumen soll einmal pro Stunde umgewälzt werden, gehe ich von 40m/h die Stunde aus. Da es 3 Saugleitungen sind ergibt sich eine Wassermenge von 13 333 l/h pro Saugleitung.

Das bedeutet bei der Leitung mit 6,2m Länge und 4 Bögen einen Druckverlust von 20 mbar = 2cm Höhendifferenz bei einer Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von
0,42 m/sek.

Die beiden anderen Leitungen müssen nicht gerechnet werden da sie auf jeden Fall günstigere Werte haben, sie müssen wenn überall gleiche Wassermengen fließen sollen gedrosselt werden.

Die optimale Strömungsgeschwindigkeit gibt es nicht. Zu hoch bedeutet hoher Druckverlust, zu niedrig bedeutet Versottungsgefahr.

Der optimale Skimmerbetrieb wird erreicht wenn die vom Hersteller geforderten Wassermengen erreicht werden. Egal mit welchem Druckverlust und Strömungsgeschwindigkeit.

Der geringere Druckverlust in einer größeren Leitung wirkt sich nur dahingehend negativ aus, das die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit geringer wird und Versottung entstehen kann.

Das gewünschte Umwälzvolumen muss als Vorgabe für die Berechnung von Druckverlust und Strömungsgeschwindigkeit dienen. Passen dann die ermittelten Werte nicht, sollte man ein größeres oder ein kleineres Rohr nehmen, bis es passt.

Ich glaube zwar das ein BA die gewünschte Wassermengen ableiten kann, aber an eine Absaugung des Bodens auf einem Durchmesser von 4 m glaube ich nicht. Außer bei einer Bodenneigung von mind, 45° und einer starken Kreisströmung. Die soll ja aber den Kois nicht so gut tun.

Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es halt nicht.


----------



## Mushi (9. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Das bedeutet bei der Leitung mit 6,2m Länge und 4 Bögen einen Druckverlust von 20 mbar = 2cm Höhendifferenz bei einer Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von 0,42 m/sek. *20 mbar sind 20 cm*
> 
> Die optimale Strömungsgeschwindigkeit gibt es nicht. Zu hoch bedeutet hoher Druckverlust, zu niedrig bedeutet Versottungsgefahr. *So ist es.*
> 
> ...


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Jan. 2016)

Natürlich kann man nachhelfen, aber warum nachhelfen wenn es auch so geht. Mein Skimmer läuft auch nicht so rund wie er soll, liegt aber an fehlender Berechnung.

Das ist ja das Problem, die Rohrleitungen werden ohne Kenntnis und nach hörensagen verlegt, und laufen dann halt so wie sie wollen.


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Zu Berechnen wäre nur die längste Leitung, oder die Leitung die in der Summe des Rohrreibungswiderstands und der Einzelwiderstände den größten Druckverlust erzeugt. Da du 2 BA und einen Skimmer als Beispiel nimmst, gehe ich von 3 Saugleitungen zum Filterschacht aus. Rohr 110 mm


Leider nicht so einfach. Wodurch wird das Wasser zum Filterschacht gefördert? Die Forderung wird durch die unterschiedlichen Wasserspiegel im Förderschacht und Teich ausgelöst. Solange der Luftdruck auf beiden Systemen liegt ist es nicht von Interesse wie groß die Leitungen sind. Wenn man im Förderschacht mehr fördert werden alle Leitungen mehr Wasser bringen. 

Das ganze funktioniert so lange bis der Punkt erreicht wird, in welchem der Wasserspiegel im Förderschacht merklich absinkt, wenn die Pumpe läuft. Erst dann dann ist es so das die Reibungsverluste innerhalb der Leitung einen Punkt erreichen, in welchem die Vergrößerung der Leitungen sinnvoll wird. Oder eine weitere Leitung am Pumpenschacht angeschlossen werden sollte.

Die einzelnen Einzelwiederstände kann man nach den Werten aus den den __ Schneider Bau Tabellen oder aus Herstellerangaben berechnen/ablesen. Auf Grund des Einflusses der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und der damit nicht linearen ansteigen Widerstände wird nach Bernoulli oder Darcy-Weisbach sich ein Faktor ergeben. Da aber viele der Einflussgrößen empirisch ermittelt sind, ist es immer ein "Daumenwert"

Besser wäre es, wenn jeder hier seine Fakten auf den Tisch legt. Wie lang sind die Leitungen. Wie viele Bögen, was sind an Schiebern und anderen Bauteilen verbaut. Welche Pumpenleistung hängt an den Rohrleitungen. Wie weit sinkt im Pumpenschacht der Wasserspiegel, wenn die Pumpe läuft.
Eine in der Art erstellte Tabelle würde mehr bringen als Versuche irgend welche Rohrleitungen ab zu schätzen.


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Jan. 2016)

Genau so ist es, ich stimme vollkommen mit dir überein.

Wir reden hier alle um den heißen Brei, eine pauschale Lösung für jeden Teich gibt es nicht. Jeder Teich wird mit anderen Wassermengen, Rohrlängen, Einzelwiderständen, Filtern usw. betrieben. Eine auf die jeweilige Teichanlage ausgelegte Rohrleitungsbrechnung würde aber für jeden mit Sicherheit Sinn machen.

Und einen guten Daumenwert halte ich für besser als gar keinen Wert.


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Jan. 2016)

Ich habe ja meine "Messwerte" hier reingeschrieben.

Und ich finde die Lösung, dass man bei mehreren paralellen Saugrohren in Schwerkraft die Leitung mit dem größten Rohrwiderstand (Länge, Bögen) nimmt, um pi mal Daumen bei druckverlust.de z.B. die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und den notwendigen Differenzdruck herauszubekommen gut.
Hat aber den "Denkfehler", dass sich z.B: 15m³/h auf drei unterschiedliche Rohrwiderstände nicht gleichmäßig aufteilen.

Wobei dann die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ja bei gleichen Duchmesser und gleicher Pumpleistung immer gleich ist....egal wie lang das Rohr ist...
-------------------------------------------------------------
Eigentich ist da immer ein Denkfehler drin.
Besser wäre es, wenn man den Rohrwiderstand (analog elektrik) ermittelt (mit fehlen da Kentnisse der Strömungslehre) und dann kann man erst bei Parallelschaltung (analog Elektrik-parallele Widerstände) ausrechnen, wie sich die fest angenommene Pumpleistung/Volumenstrom aufteilt.

Denn der Volumenstrom des Wassers sucht sich immer den geringsten Widerstand.
Logisch- das lange  Rohr mit dem größten Rohrleitungswiderstand bekommt weniger ab und das kurze mit geringen Rohrwiderstand eben mehr.

Jetzt kann man sich da fusselig rechnen.
Eine Idee hätte ich noch zum Berechnen  oder Abschätzen:
Alle Rohre mit einem fixen Volumenstrom- Pumpleistung 15m³/h z.B. in druckverlust eingeben.
Jetzt hat man den "druckverlust" in mbar von jedem Rohr bei 10m³/h Pumpleitung und kann vergleichen-abschätzen weil der ist analog dem Rohrwiderstand...

Oder eben wieder grob abschätzen, wenn Saugeitungen mit gleichem Durchmesser fast..gleich lang sind.
Meistens sind ja nur Diff. in der Länge von 1-2m Rohrlänge....
.---------------

Zacky: Mit dem verstopften Rohr bei Dir mit 0,3m/s geschätzter Durchflußgeschwindigkeit: 
Bei einem Bekannten mit Koiteich (, fetter Motorpumpe, 1m Vließfilter smartpond), der öfter "Tauchen" darf, um Fadenalgenklumpen aus dem BA zu fischen. Das lässt sich manchmal auch nicht mit 0,5 oder mehr m/s vermeiden.

Reinigungsabzweig vom Filterkeller in Richtung BA?? vorhanden?- aber selbst dann hat man verm. Schwierigkeiten solche Klumpen aus dem normalen BA mit dem mittleren Rohr für den Deckel und dem Töpchen unten mit einer Rohrspirale zu entfernen.
Da wäre wieder die BA- Variante mit KG Bogen 160 und eingesteckten PE Rohrstück von Vorteil.

Eine gute Teichbau-Doku ist hier (kam für mich natürlich Jahre zu spät....), Anordnung der BA, Einbau der BA, TF und LH.
Mit der kleinen Besonderheit, das heir 3BA in KG160 parallel werkeln, um mehr Diff.- Druck am Filter zu fahren und mehr Höhe zu überwinden.
http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=13922&start=40


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Jan. 2016)

Tottotabs schrieb: Das ganze funktioniert bis der Punkt erreicht wird, in welchem der Wasserspiegel im Förderschacht merklich absinkt,wenn die Pumpe läuft.

Ich persönlich halte das Absinken des Wasserspiegels im Förderschacht um mehr als 5 cm ( entspricht 50 mbar Druckverlust ) schon als Grenzwertig.

Die Vergrößerung der Leitungen bei einem zusätzlichen Anschluss ist nur dann notwendig, wenn die zusätzliche Leitung einen größeren Druckverlust aufweist als die bestehenden Leitungen. Und dann auch nur bei der neuen Leitung.


----------



## Mushi (9. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man nachhelfen, aber warum nachhelfen wenn es auch so geht.



Bei den niedrigen Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten, die den Luftheber richtig auf Trab bringen, zieht der Skimmer nicht mehr. Deshalb werde ich nachhelfen.

Guß,
Herbert


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Jan. 2016)

Wenn die  geförderte Wassermenge in der Leitung des Skimmers stimmt dann funktioniert er auch, egal welche Strömungsgeschwindigkeit oder Druckverlust.
Deshalb geben die Hersteller ja auch die nötige Wassermenge, und nicht den Druckverlust oder die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit an.


----------



## Mushi (9. Jan. 2016)

Das mag schon sein, ist aber in dem Fall keine Lösung. Deshalb wird der Skimmer etwas beschwert.


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Jan. 2016)

*Hauptsache es funzt!  *


----------



## Geisy (9. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Deshalb geben die Hersteller ja auch die nötige Wassermenge, und nicht den Druckverlust oder die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit an.


Hallo Roland

Wenn der Hersteller dann z.B. min. 10m³/h fordert, was nehme ich denn dann für eine Pumpe für den Skimmer?  10, 12, 15, 20m³ ??

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Jan. 2016)

Ist abhängig von der Leitungslänge und deren Einzelwiderstände, dem gewünschten Druckverlust, der gewünschten Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und der zu überwindenden  Höhe zwischen Wasseroberfläche und  Auslaufhöhe.

Ist die Wassermenge und der tatsächliche Druckverlust ( Rohrreibungswiderstände + Einzelwiderstände + Förderhöhe ) bekannt, kann die Pumpe anhand ihrer Kennlinie ausgewählt werden.

Alles ohne Berechnung ist wie Lotterie spielen.      Wasser wird immer laufen, aber halt wie?


----------



## Geisy (9. Jan. 2016)

Genau Roland und auch da drehen wir uns im Kreis da wir den Wiederstand des Skimmers nicht kennen nur die vom Hersteller gewünschte Wassermenge.


----------



## Mushi (9. Jan. 2016)

Der reale Druckverlust ist im Voraus nie bekannt. Ich kann es grob ausrechnen, aber die Praxis ist Versuch und Irrtum.


----------



## Mushi (9. Jan. 2016)

Ist logisch, denn die Pumpen- oder Luftheberleistung ist vom Druckverlust (Förderhöhe) abhängig. Und der Druckverlust wiederum von der Pumpen- oder Luftheberleistung. Deshalb beißt sicht die Katze in den Schwanz.


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Jan. 2016)

Ja, aber wenn man durch ein etwas Rechnen den Irrtum klein halten, kann ist ja schon etwas gewonnen!


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Ist logisch, denn die Pumpen- oder Luftheberleistung ist vom Druckverlust (Förderhöhe) abhängig. Und der Druckverlust wiederum von der Pumpen- oder Luftheberleistung. Deshalb beißt sicht die Katze in den Schwanz.



Das ist der Denkfehler!!!!!!!!

Wenn man den *Druckverlust *berechnet hat, ( und sei es nur in etwa ) kann man die *Pumpe* danach auslegen.

Und wenn die *Pumpe* zuerst da ist, kann man  durch Berechnung den *Druckverlust* der Rohrleitungen anpassen..

Und wer auf *Strömungsgeschwindigkeit *setzt, der soll sich eben die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit schön rechnen.

Das ist doch Sinn und Zweck der ganzen Sache.


----------



## Geisy (9. Jan. 2016)

Kannst du mir mal bei einem Beispiel helfen, irgendwie hab ich es nicht verstanden.

Folgende Werte: Rohr DN110 welches bei 10m³/h einen Druckverlust von 2mbar hat.
Wie komme ich nun an die Pumpe die dann 10m³/h bringt?


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Jan. 2016)

Geisy schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal bei einem Beispiel helfen, irgendwie hab ich es nicht verstanden.
> 
> Folgende Werte: Rohr DN110 welches bei 10m³/h einen Druckverlust von 2mbar hat.
> Wie komme ich nun an die Pumpe die dann 10m³/h bringt?



*Ich versuch`s mal!*

Ich gehe von einer Saugleitung  110 mm mit 1om Länge und 10 Rohrbogen 45° aus, Die Fördermenge soll 10 m³/h betragen.
Daraus resultiert ein Druckverlust von 30 mbar ( das bedeutet ein absinken des Wasserspiegels im Pumpenschacht von 3 cm ) ) bei einer Srömungsgeschwindigkeit von 0,31 m/sek.

Ich denke mit diesen Werten könnte man leben.

Für die Druckleitung der Pumpe nehme ich zur Berechnung eine 8 m lange 50 er Leitung bei einer Förderhöhe von 0.5m und 8  Stck. 45° Rohrbogen an.
Der Druckverlust der Leitung beträgt inkl. Einzelwiderstände und zu überwindender Förderhöhe  1.31 m Wassersäule oder 1130 mbar.

Jetzt nimmt man einfach die Kennlinien verschiedener Pumpen und sucht sich die richtige aus. Sie muss bei einer Förderhöhe von 1,31 m eine Wassermenge von 10 m³/h bringen, und das mit möglichst wenig Stromverbrauch.

Somit wären eigentlich alle wichtigen Parameter innerhalb des Systems bekannt.

Die Berechnung der Saugleitung hat mit der Berechnung der Druckleitung nichts zu tun, solange die Pumpe direkt aus dem  freien Wasser saugt.


----------



## Mushi (9. Jan. 2016)

So genau kannst Du weder die Kennlinien ablesen, noch ist die Genauigkeit der meisten Kennlinien hoch genug. Dein Vorgehen ist für Pumpen jedoch in Ordnung. Spätestens beim Luftheber, bei dem jeder Zentimeter Förderhöhe einen größeren Einfluss auf die Umwälzleistung haben kann, versagt aber der Ansatz.

Gruß,
Herbert


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> So genau kannst Du weder die Kennlinien ablesen, noch ist die Genauigkeit der meisten Kennlinien hoch genug. Dein Vorgehen ist für Pumpen jedoch in Ordnung. Spätestens beim Luftheber, bei dem jeder Zentimeter Förderhöhe einen größeren Einfluss auf die Umwälzleistung haben kann, versagt aber der Ansatz.
> 
> Gruß,
> Herbert




Das glaube ich nicht, den durch Einflussnahme auf die  Dimension der Saugleitungen ( geringer Druckverlust ) Kann ich auch das Absinken des Wasserstand im Förderschacht des Lufthebers beeinflussen und reduzieren. Und 3 cm sollten für einen Luftheber kein Problem sein.

Beim Ablesen der Kennlinien gebe ich dir recht, aber ob es jetzt bei 10 000 Liter 500 mehr oder weniger sind dürfte nicht so ins Gewicht fallen. Man muss halt mit dem Arbeiten was greifbar ist.


----------



## Mushi (9. Jan. 2016)

Bei 3 cm könnten bereits 20% mehr oder weniger Wasser kommen und schwubs versagt deine Berechnung.


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Jan. 2016)

Ich könnte jetzt sagen dann nehmen wir als Saugleitung halt ein 160 er Rohr dann sind es nur noch 5 mm aber............
Ich will doch niemanden belehren, sondern nur aufzeigen was möglich ist.


----------



## Mushi (9. Jan. 2016)

Können wir sagen. Aber wer hat schon 160er Bodenabläufe? Wo kann ich die kaufen?


----------



## Patrick K (9. Jan. 2016)

Soll ich welche herstellen 

Ihr dürft mir gerne per PN eure wünsche äussern

Gruss OBS


----------



## Teich4You (9. Jan. 2016)

Marktlücke. Macht doch einen Hobby-Gartenteich-Shop auf. Wo es in kleinen Stückzahlen dies und das gibt. Wenn ausverkauft, dann eben ausverkauft.


----------



## Mushi (10. Jan. 2016)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft. Die meisten Teiche sind gebaut und haben 110er Bodenabläufe. Wenn ich neu baue, kann ich auch auf 125 oder 160er Bodenabläufe gehen. Aber wie wir schon durchgerechnet haben, ist der Vorteil beim Druckverlust marginal.


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft. Die meisten Teiche sind gebaut und haben 110er Bodenabläufe. Wenn ich neu baue, kann ich auch auf 125 oder 160er Bodenabläufe gehen. Aber wie wir schon durchgerechnet haben, ist der Vorteil beim Druckverlust marginal.



Es soll ja auch keiner keiner seinen Teich zerlegen und neu verrohren, bei Umbauten oder Neuanlagen könnte es aber ein Ansatz  und Überlegung wert sein.

Es wird auch immer wieder Leute geben die aus Unkenntnis 50 er Saugleitungen verlegen, weil sie sich mit der Materie überhaupt nicht auseinandersetzen, wenn der eine oder andere von denen hier mit liest ist ihm vielleicht schon geholfen.


----------



## Zacky (10. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> ist der Vorteil beim Druckverlust marginal.


Ist der eine Vorteil auch noch so gering, ist es dennoch ein Vorteil. Evtl. ist dann die Summe vieler kleinerer Vorteile doch tatsächlich spürbar.


----------



## Mushi (10. Jan. 2016)

Du hast natürlich auch Nachteile. Mit zwei 110er Bodenabläufen kann ich durch die variable Anbringung eine größere Bodenfläche absaugen, also mit einem 125er.


----------



## Zacky (10. Jan. 2016)

Das mag sein, aber wer sagt denn, dass ich nicht genauso gut auch zwei Bodenabläufe mit DN 125 setzen könnte!?


----------



## Mushi (10. Jan. 2016)

Mit zwei DN 125 ersetzt Du etwa vier DN 110.


----------



## Zacky (10. Jan. 2016)

Leitungen oder Bodenabläufe? Und wieso sollte ich sie ersetzen!? Ich vergrößere doch lediglich den Rohrquerschnitt.

Flächentechnisch hat das 110er etwa 8333 mm² und das 125er 10568 mm².


----------



## Mushi (10. Jan. 2016)

Sorry, ich war falsch. Meine Aussage hatte sich auf DN 100 vs. DN 160 bezogen.

Der Außendurchmesser ist hier fehl am Platz, mit dem Innendurchmesser rechnen.


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Mit zwei DN 125 ersetzt Du etwa vier DN 110.


Um so besser!


----------



## Mushi (10. Jan. 2016)

DN 100 ist bei Bodenabläufen Standard. Dafür gibt es bezahlbare Zugschieber. Wie macht ihr das in der Praxis mit DN 125, 160, 200?

Ich habe nichts gegen ausreichend viele Bodenabläufe, ganz im Gegenteil. Nur würde ich bei mir noch weitere DN 100 setzen.


----------



## Zacky (10. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> mit dem Innendurchmesser rechnen.



Das ist der Innendrurchmesser eines KG-Rohres DN 110 - innen 103 mm ~ 8332,289 mm² und DN 125 KG - innen 115 mm ~ 10386,891.(so zumindest meine Messung und dann online ausgerechnet)


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> DN 100 ist bei Bodenabläufen Standard. Dafür gibt es bezahlbare Zugschieber. Wie macht ihr das in der Praxis mit DN 125, 160, 200?
> 
> Ich habe nichts gegen ausreichend viele Bodenabläufe, ganz im Gegenteil. Nur würde ich bei mir noch weitere DN 100 setzen.



Schau mal hier.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Zugschieber-...1137593906?clk_rvr_id=964468901017&rmvSB=true


----------



## Mushi (10. Jan. 2016)

Upps, stimmt. 

Dann schlafe ich besser noch eine Runde.


----------



## Zacky (10. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> DN 100 ist bei Bodenabläufen Standard. Dafür gibt es bezahlbare Zugschieber. Wie macht ihr das in der Praxis mit DN 125, 160, 200?



Das steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt und sollte nicht im Zusammenhang mit den Durchflussvolumen, den Reibunsgwiderständen aus diesem Thema hier und so weiter betrachtet werden.

Grundsätzlich hast Du ja Recht, der Standard bei Leitungen im Teichbau endet mit DN 110 und es geht dann wieder bei DN 160 ein wenig los. Einen Bodenablauf mit DN 125 gibt es so auch (noch) nicht, aber es gibt dafür Lösungen. Zugschieber in DN 125 sind ein Problem, denn die gibt es im normalen Teichfachhandel halt nicht. Ein Fachhändler, der solche Teile herstellt, gibt es, aber dann kostet das Stück 350,-€ - klar, ist aktuell aus Kostengründen sicher keine Alternative. Die Alternative zum Zugschieber wären Standrohre die vielerlei bereits in DN 110 verbaut werden, da einige Teichbesitzer nicht mal die DN 110 Zugschieber kaufen & verbauen möchten.

Und wer weiß, ein findiger Teichzubehör-Hersteller oder ein findiger Teichianer der sich mittlerweile zu einem Teichtechnik-Konstrukteur oder zu einem Teichtechnik-Händler entwicklet hat, wird hier still & heimlich mitlesen und vielleicht darin die Chance sehen, etwas auf den Markt zu bringen, was evtl. gewünscht ist. Ist so nicht Vieles auf den Markt gebracht worden!?

Da es mit einem DN 110 Zugschieber in einer DN 125 Leitung wieder zu Reibungsverlusten, Querschnittsänderungen und so weiter kommen wird, was sich negativ auswirken könnte, wäre die andere Möglichkeit, stattdessen DN 160 Zugschieber in die DN 125 Leitung einzubauen. Ja, auch die Teile sind recht teuer, aber es sollte ja am Ende ein Jeder selbst entscheiden worauf es ihm ankommt. Alles hat seine Vor- & Nachteile und man kann auch immer an der einen oder anderen Möglichkeit nach Fehlern suchen und diese auch finden.

PS: @trampelkraut ist immer einen Tick schneller als ich.


----------



## Mushi (10. Jan. 2016)

Alles korrekt. Nochmals abschliessend:

Wenn ich z.B. mit 0,3 m/s durch ein beliebiges Rohr mit Bogen fahre und dann mit den gleichen 0,3 m/s durch ein größeres Rohr mit Bogen fahre, ist der Widerstand nach meinem Verständnis gleich groß. Das kommt auch in etwa bei den Berechnungen raus.

Für mich ist es daher gleichgültig, ob bei gleicher Strömungsgeschwindigkeit der größere oder kleinere Durchmesser zum Einsatz kommt.


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Jan. 2016)

Auch das gibt es:

http://www.teich-center.de/VDL-Zugschieber-R-125-mm-Aussen


----------



## Zacky (10. Jan. 2016)

Diese Teile habe ich auch schon gesehen, da ich ja Bodenabläufe mit DN 125 verbauen möchte. Bei diesen Zugschiebern ist der Stutzen außen jedoch DN 125. Der Stutzenrand ist recht dickwandig, was den Innendurchmesser verringert und wenn man genau in den Durchflusskanal schaut, folgt nochmal eine Reduzierung des Gesamtquerschnittes. Diese Querschnittseinschränkungen sind vielleicht auch eher geringfügig, aber beeinflussen sie dennoch vermutlich eher leicht negativ den Reibungswiderstand / Druckverlust und so weiter.
(dies wollte ich nur so am Rande erwähnen und sei mal wertungsfrei zu betrachten)

PS: habe nochmal das Produkt und deren Beschreibung gelesen und da steht auch in der Tabelle weiter unten drin, dass der Innendurchmesser bei 104 mm liegt, was in etwa DN 100 entspricht


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Jan. 2016)

Größere Rohrdimensionen bei Bodenabläufen haben den Vorteil, dass man- um die gewünschte Umwälzung des Teichvolumens in 1-2 Stunden (das sagen zumindest viele Koi-Teichler) mit weniger BA und Verrohrung erreichen kann.

Wenn es die Geometrie des Bodens (Trichter/ Gefälle)  etc. hergibt, kann man so weniger BA verbauen.

MUSHI hatte sich oben auch verbessert, dass ein KG160 zwei KG110 ersetzen kann.

Trotzdem sollte man eben auch darauf achten, dass in den KG160 Rohren eben auch eine gewisse Strömungsgeschwindigkeit erreicht wird- damit die BA auch noch etwas aus ihrer Umgebung absaugen.

Skimmerleitungen...bekommen bei geringeren Durchmesser als die BA noch weniger Sog ab- wegen des höheren hydr. Widerstandes...

Ein Beschweren des Rohrskimmers, damit er auch bei geringerem Sog eher "absinkt" bringt nicht viel.....wenn der Sog des Rohres nicht ausreicht den schwimmenden Dreck in das Rohr zu saugen...
Dadurch wird sich auch Laub etc,,, im Skimmerrohr ansammeln und kann es verstopfen.....
Meine Erfahrung, wenn ich den Skimmern zu wenig Sog zugeteilt hatte.

Wenn man schon mit größeren BA-Saugleitungen arbeiten möchte (warum auch nicht), dann würde ich BA- und die Skimmerleitung ebenfalls in KG125 bauen.
Natürlich immer wieder mit Reinigungsabzweig im Filterkeller.

Schieber benötigt man doch keine mehr, wenn die Saugleitungen z.B: in einer Filterkammer senkrecht ankommen und man einfach kurze Rohrstücken aufstecken kann.

Dann kann manfür Rep. oder Spülen einzelne oder alle Rohre kostengünsig absperren.....oder auch durch die aufgesteckten Absperrohre hindurch die Rohre reinigen.
-->Standrohrkammer


----------



## Mushi (10. Jan. 2016)

Der Skimmer ist ein guter Punkt. 

0,5 m/s sind beim DN 125 bereits knapp 20 m³/h


----------



## Geisy (10. Jan. 2016)

Hallo

Warum soll ich den Dreck vom Skimmer erst unter Wasser ziehen? 
Damit er überhaupt anfängt zu ziehen muß innerhalb des Skimmers der Wasserstand dann auch schon 2-3cm tiefer sein.
Hier ist auf jedenfall potential zur Verbesserung.
Ich gehe das über den Bachlauf mit dem Korb an.


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Diese Teile habe ich auch schon gesehen, da ich ja Bodenabläufe mit DN 125 verbauen möchte. Bei diesen Zugschiebern ist der Stutzen außen jedoch DN 125. Der Stutzenrand ist recht dickwandig, was den Innendurchmesser verringert und wenn man genau in den Durchflusskanal schaut, folgt nochmal eine Reduzierung des Gesamtquerschnittes. Diese Querschnittseinschränkungen sind vielleicht auch eher geringfügig, aber beeinflussen sie dennoch vermutlich eher leicht negativ den Reibungswiderstand / Druckverlust und so weiter.
> (dies wollte ich nur so am Rande erwähnen und sei mal wertungsfrei zu betrachten)
> 
> PS: habe nochmal das Produkt und deren Beschreibung gelesen und da steht auch in der Tabelle weiter unten drin, dass der Innendurchmesser bei 104 mm liegt, was in etwa DN 100 entspricht



Das ist natürlich Kacke!


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Jan. 2016)

Hallo! 

http://www.druckverlust.de/

http://www.genesis.de/shop/druckverlust-konfigurator/

Hier die beiden Druckverlustrechner. Der obere ist aufwendiger in der Anwendung dafür kann man mit ihm auch  bei fast allen Formstücken die Einzelwiderstände berechnen.

Der untere ist einfacher gestrickt, funktioniert nur bei DN 40, DN 50, DN 63, DN 75, DN 100  und bei Bögen 45° und 90°


----------



## Patrick K (12. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hier die beiden Druckverlustrechner



so weit ich mich erinnern kann,verliert man keinen Druck in einem gleich bleibendem Rohr, nur Fliesgeschwindigkeit , solange das Rohr komplett mit Flüssigkeit (Wasser) gefüllt ist

Kann mir bitte einer den Druckverlust erklären ?

salve Patrick


----------



## Teich4You (12. Jan. 2016)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte einer den Druckverlust erklären ?


Das habe ich mich die ganze Zeit auch gefragt aber nicht getraut zu fragen. In meiner Vorstellung wird bei einem großen Rohr das Wasser einfach langsamer wenn die Pumpenleistung gleich bleibt.


----------



## Patrick K (12. Jan. 2016)

mmmmmh
ich hab mal gelernt, wenn das Rohr "Voll" ist und man drückt auf einer Seite drauf ,ist der Druck unmittelbar auf der anderen Seite (egal wie lange das Rohr ist) und das soweit ich mich erinnern kann ohne Verluste

@ Flo , Wer nicht fragt , bleibt dumm

salve Obs


----------



## troll20 (12. Jan. 2016)

Wofür wurden nur nochmal diese Druckerhöhungsstationen erfunden wenn der Leitungsweg zu lang wurde


----------



## Mushi (12. Jan. 2016)

Patrick K schrieb:


> so weit ich mich erinnern kann,verliert man keinen Druck in einem gleich bleibendem Rohr, nur Fliesgeschwindigkeit , solange das Rohr komplett mit Flüssigkeit (Wasser) gefüllt ist



Hallo Patrick,

ich versuche es mal. Du hast einen Behälter A, eine zu testende Verrohrung und einen Behälter B. Du pumpst aus Behälter B Wasser ab. Behälter B wird jetzt abhängig von der vorhandenen Verrohrung einen geringeren Wasserstand haben als Behälter A. Ein geringerer Wasserpegel bedeutet eine geringere geodätische Druckhöhe, also Druckverlust.

Gruß,
Herbert


----------



## Patrick K (12. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> ich versuche es mal. Du hast einen Behälter A, eine zu testende Verrohrung und einen Behälter B. Du pumpst aus Behälter B Wasser ab. Behälter B wird jetzt abhängig von der vorhandenen Verrohrung einen geringeren Wasserstand haben als Behälter A. Ein geringerer Wasserpegel bedeutet eine geringere geodätische Druckhöhe, also Druckverlust.



Der Wasserspiegel wird vom Luftdruck wieder ausgeglichen , sofern die Behälter offen sind und auf gleicher höhe stehen zumindest wenn in der Umgebung der gleiche Luftdruck herscht

und was genau hat mein Tun (pumpen) mit dem Druckverlust im Rohr zu tun ?


----------



## Patrick K (12. Jan. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wofür wurden nur nochmal diese Druckerhöhungsstationen



Die sind meines Wissens für die HÖHE der Wasserleitung gedacht , sonst müssten die Wassertürme die höchsten Gebäude sein oder auf einer Anhöhe stehen


----------



## Mushi (12. Jan. 2016)

Dann schau mal in den Filter, da ist nichs ausgeglichen.


----------



## Patrick K (12. Jan. 2016)

mmmh mach ich öffters und nun ?


----------



## Mushi (12. Jan. 2016)

Dann siehst Du schnell, daß Deine Aussage nicht stimmen kann. Wenn nicht, einfach mal den Meterstab benutzen. 

Ausgleichen tut es sich im statischen Zustand, hier geht es um den dynamischen.


----------



## Patrick K (12. Jan. 2016)

Ich habe ca 20 cm 110er Rohr (in Schwerkraft) zwischen Teich und Filter und pumpe mit ca. 10- 12  TL zurück in den Teich bei mir findest du keinen grossen Unterschied

sorry aber ich hab es immer noch nicht verstanden 

salve Patrick


----------



## Mushi (12. Jan. 2016)

Ein Rohr hat einen Reibungswiderstand. Der daraus resultierende Druckverlust steigt...

- je kleiner ich das Rohr mache
- je mehr ich durch das Rohr schicke
- je mehr Bogen, Übergänge, Verengungen, usw. zum Einsatz kommen
- je rauher die Rohroberfläche ist
- usw.

Je mehr Widerstand, desto mehr Energie (Pumpenleistung) brauche ich. Oder anders rum: bei gleichbleibendem Energieeinsatz kommt bei hohem Widerstand weniger Wasser am Ende an. Ob wir das nun Druckerverlust, Förderhöhe oder Widerstand nennen ist mir grad egal.


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Jan. 2016)

Mushi, das hast du wunderbar und absolut richtig erklärt!

Auch Filter, Abzweige, Helixkammern usw. haben Widerstände nur ist es hier schwierig an die entsprechenden Werte zu kommen.


----------



## Patrick K (12. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Ein Rohr hat einen Reibungswiderstand. Der daraus resultierende Druckverlust steigt...
> 
> - je kleiner ich das Rohr mache
> - je mehr ich durch das Rohr schicke
> ...



Achso, ja dann, da ich das alles nicht zu beachten brauche ,habe ich darüber noch nie einen Gedanken verloren , für was auch ,wenn nicht genug durchläuft ist es zu klein oder der LH zu gross/ gut
salve Patrick


----------



## mitch (12. Jan. 2016)

hier noch ein "Pipe Flow Calculator"

http://www.processassociates.com/flowcalc.php


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Jan. 2016)

Patrick K schrieb:


> so weit ich mich erinnern kann,verliert man keinen Druck in einem gleich bleibendem Rohr, nur Fliesgeschwindigkeit , solange das Rohr komplett mit Flüssigkeit (Wasser) gefüllt ist
> 
> Kann mir bitte einer den Druckverlust erklären ?


Bei einem statischen System hast du auch keinen Druckverlust. Wenn kein Wasser fließt baut sich in einem Leitungsnetz an jeder Stelle der selbe Druck auf. Wenn dein Wasserversorger 6 bar Druck auf die Leitung bringt kommen bei dir auch 6 bar an. +/- dem Unterschied in der geodätischen Höhe. 

Wenn nun einer seinen Wasserhahn aufdreht kommt das Wasser erst mal mit Schwung. Wird dann aber etwas langsamer, weil die Reibungsverlusste in der Rohrleitung bei strömenden Wasser etwas von dem Druck welcher im Wasserwerk aufgebaut wird wegfressen. Nun kommt es ein bisschen drauf an wie dein Leitungsnetz aufgebaut ist, welches das Wasser zu dir führt. Sitzt du mit deinem Wasserhahn dicht an einer großen Ringleitung merkst du das kaum. Sitzt du aber am hintersten Ende eines langen Astes des Leitungsnetzes und bist das letzte Haus, dann kann es sein, das es nur so ein bisschen plätschernd aus deinem Wasserhahn kommt. Eben wegen den Reibungsverlusten. Es kann das Wasserwerk auch keinen höheren Druck auf die Leitung geben, damit bei dir mehr Druck an kommt....dann würden beim ersten Nachbarn des Wasserwerkes die Dichtungen aus der Wand __ fliegen. 


Echt schlecht wird es am ende des Astes, wenn du beim beginn der Halbzeitpause des Weldmeisterschaftsendspiel mit dem Rest von Deutschland auf die Toilette gehst und da kein Wasser im Spülkasten mehr ist. Weil Grade noch einer vor dir drauf war


----------



## Mushi (16. Jan. 2016)

Wenn man einen Luftheber betreibt sind diese Zusammenhänge besonders wichtig.

Man kann auch alles ignorieren und einfach mit dem zufälligen Ergebnis zufrieden sein. Jeder wieder er mag.


----------



## Patrick K (16. Jan. 2016)

Hallo 

Durch ein 110er läuft zwischen 12 und 15 TL , mehr muss ich nicht wissen, ansonst ist es doch ganz einfach , solange es schneller nachläuft als es rausgepumpt wird ist das doch ausreichend, dann fehlt auch nicht viel im Filter.

salve Obs


----------



## Zacky (16. Jan. 2016)

@ All

Wie viel Wasservolumen bekomme ich durch ein DN 200 im Schwerkraftauslauf? Hat jemand dazu einen Wert für mich? Danke


----------



## Mushi (16. Jan. 2016)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Durch ein 110er läuft zwischen 12 und 15 TL , mehr muss ich nicht wissen,



Das ist so pauschal komplett falsch.

Ich habe einen 110er Bodenablauf in Schwerkraft schon mit 0 als auch mit 20.000 l/h gemessen. Die meisten Anlagen liegen zwischen 9 bis 12.000 l/h pro 110er Bodenablauf.


----------



## Mushi (16. Jan. 2016)

DN 200 in Schwerkraft: 30 - 40.000 l/h


----------



## Patrick K (16. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Ich habe einen 110er Bodenablauf in Schwerkraft schon mit 0 als auch mit 20.000 l/h gemessen



Da ich keinen BA betreibe ist mir das relativ egal, was so ein BA durch läst.

Mein 110 Rohr liegt bei gut 15 TL und das reicht meinem LH (ca. 10-11 TL), bis mein Trommler irgend wann mal fertig ist. Dann sehen wir weiter

salve Obs


----------



## Mushi (16. Jan. 2016)

Das Rohr kann 15.000 l/h und der LH 11.000 l/h ?

Meine Angaben sind selbstverständlich davon unabhängig, ob am Ende ein Bodenablauf dran hängt oder nicht.


----------



## Patrick K (17. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Das Rohr kann 15.000 l/h und der LH 11.000 l/h ?



So sieht es aus , wenn der Trommler eingebaut wird kommt ein zweites 110 rein und der LH wird auf 20 TL erweitert
salve Obs


----------



## Mushi (17. Jan. 2016)

Unterschätze das Rohr nicht. Wenn ich 20.000 l/h durchziehen kann, dann kannst du es auch. Sinnvoll ist es natürlich nicht. Du erinnerst dich, der Druckverlust läßt grüßen.


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> @ All
> 
> Wie viel Wasservolumen bekomme ich durch ein DN 200 im Schwerkraftauslauf? Hat jemand dazu einen Wert für mich? Danke



Bei einem geraden Rohr DN 200 bekommst du bei einer Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von 0,35 m/sek. und einem Druckverlust von 0,61mbar 40 m³/h durch.
Bei 0,53 m/ sek. und 1.25 mbar gehen 60 m³/h durch.

Da geht schon was!


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Bei einem geraden Rohr DN 200 bekommst du bei einer Strömungsgeschwindigkeit von 0,35 m/sek. und einem Druckverlust von 0,61mbar 40 m³/h durch.
> Bei 0,53 m/ sek. und 1.25 mbar gehen 60 m³/h durch.
> 
> Da geht schon was!



P.S. Ich ging von einem geraden Rohr und 10 m Länge aus!


----------



## Patrick K (17. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Unterschätze das Rohr nicht.



Ich unterschätze dabei eher meinen LH 

salve Patrick


----------



## Mushi (17. Jan. 2016)

Ich habe beim 200er Rohr mit 0,3 bis 0,4 m/s gerechnet. Bei Luftheber ist weniger mehr.


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Jan. 2016)

Mushi schrieb:


> Ich habe beim 200er Rohr mit 0,3 bis 0,4 m/s gerechnet. Bei Luftheber ist weniger mehr.



Da hast du völlig recht.

Ich wollte nur aufzeigen wie sich bei veränderter Strömungsgeschwindigkeit Fördervolumen und Druckverlust ändert.


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Jan. 2016)

250er KG kostet nicht die Welt und wäre bei mir immer die bessere Wahl bei Verbindungen zwischen Filterkammern etc..
Gerolltes V2A Blech innen rein und die Tauch- UV mittig eingebaut ist das nächste Platzproblem auch gleich erledigt (dann aber ggf. besser als bei mir- UVC herausnehmbar ohne viel Aufwand..)
Zumal es hier noch die passenden, günstigen Flexmuffen gibt:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/221237162062?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&var=520148971857&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Bei Rückläufen von Biokammer zum Teich -würde ich lieber mehrere Rohre ringsherum um den Teich verteilen,damit das Teichwasser ringsherum angeschubst wird- weil wir lieben doch alle so natürliche Teichformen.

PS: 
Ich vermute, das Wort "Druckverlust" ist irgendwie irreführend.

Es geht kein Druck verloren!
Bei gepumpten Rohrleitungen baut sich auf Grund der Reibung/ des Rohrwiderstandes ein Gegendruck auf- den die Pumpe überwinden muss.

In Schwerkraftleitungen ist genauso- 
Rohrwiderstand muss überwunden werden und deswegen baut sich (weil Pumpe ja hinter Vorfilter) ein Höhenunterschied vom Teich- Filterkammer auf, der dem Rohrwiderstand bei der jeweiligen Fließgeschwindigeit entspricht.

Verloren geht also eigentich nichts- auch keine Energie.
Die Pumpleistung bricht nur an Hand der Pumpenkurven ein- also weniger Pumpleistung bei fast gleichem Energieaufwand.

Der Membranpumpe am LH ist es egal, wieviel Höhe der LH überwinden muss.
Sie blubbert immer an der gleichen Tiefe (Gegendruck ein).
Schwankungen der LH Sammelkammer habe ich mal vernachlässigt.

"Verloren" geht bei höheren Reibungswiderständen und zu überwindenden Gegendrücken nur die Pumpleistung..

Also immer schön dicke Rohre für weniger Gegendruck und geschätzt ca. 0,3...0,5m/s kalkulieren und mit Reinigungsabzweigen einbauen.


----------



## Michael H (17. Jan. 2016)

Hallo

Das 250 Rohr kostet nicht die Welt , wenn man aber dann mit Flanschen arbeitet wird Teuer ..
http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechn...ile/flansche/250-mm-flansch-schwere-qualitaet


----------



## Zacky (17. Jan. 2016)

Wenn es bei der Diskussion um das 200er, um die Anfrage von mir geht, dann wollte ich eher wissen wollen, was wirklich in reiner Schwerkraft da durch geht. Nicht das max. Fördervolumen in Kombination eines Lufthebers, sondern wirklich einfacher Durchfluss von Kammer zu Kammer. Also nix mit Luftheberei zusammenlegen.

Ich will das 200er als Verbindung zwischen Vor- & Biofilter nutzen und habe mir dazu auch eine Rechnung aufgemacht, was mich das KG 250 und das KG 200 - reine KG-Materialien - kosten würde. In meinem Fall wäre ich bei dem 250er bei netto 175,- € und beim 200er bei etwa 85,- €, was auch schon ordentlich ist.

Idealerweise würde ich lieber ein Stück Rohr 200 oder 250 dann direkt auf die Filterkammerwand aufschweißen wollen, damit es eine sichere und feste Verbindung wird. (es wird keine PE-Kammer, sondern aktuell ABS) Aber bekomme ich das hin!?


----------



## trampelkraut (17. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Wenn es bei der Diskussion um das 200er, um die Anfrage von mir geht, dann wollte ich eher wissen wollen, was wirklich in reiner Schwerkraft da durch geht. Nicht das max. Fördervolumen in Kombination eines Lufthebers, sondern wirklich einfacher Durchfluss von Kammer zu Kammer. Also nix mit Luftheberei zusammenlegen.
> 
> Ich will das 200er als Verbindung zwischen Vor- & Biofilter nutzen und habe mir dazu auch eine Rechnung aufgemacht, was mich das KG 250 und das KG 200 - reine KG-Materialien - kosten würde. In meinem Fall wäre ich bei dem 250er bei netto 175,- € und beim 200er bei etwa 85,- €, was auch schon ordentlich ist.
> 
> Idealerweise würde ich lieber ein Stück Rohr 200 oder 250 dann direkt auf die Filterkammerwand aufschweißen wollen, damit es eine sichere und feste Verbindung wird. (es wird keine PE-Kammer, sondern aktuell ABS) Aber bekomme ich das hin!?



Bleibt die Gegenrechnung was 3x oder 4x KG 100 kostet.


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Jan. 2016)

Bei mir ist am 250er kein Flansch.
Eine Seite PE Rohr DN250- andere Seite ein Stück KG250 in der GFK- LH Sammelkamer Kammer einlaminiert.
KG 250 Rohr mit Muffe am eingekebten Rohr an LH Sammelkammer aufgeschoben und am PE Rohr der TF Kammer mit der obigen Flexmuffe verbunden.

Man muss eben vorher durchkalkulieren- woraus die Kammern gebaut werden- und wie man dort Rohre "eindichten kann"
PVC-EPDM Folie- Flansch
PE- Folie- oder Behälter Rohrstück eingeschweißt
Betonkammer und GFK: PVC mit GFK einkleben

Ich glaube....bei mir am Teich und Filterkammer habe ich alle drei Varianten verbaut....

Die Bilder bei Hanako entsprechen bei den Flanschen "schwerer Qualtät" nicht der Realität.
http://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechn...ile/flansche/125-mm-flansch-schwere-qualitaet  (sind bei mir 5x im Teich an der EPDM Folie verbaut, waren damals 10 Euro billiger)
In Real sind diese aus dickem, grauen PVC- Platten und Rohrstück gefertigt.

Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit, sich dicke, graue PVC- Platten und eine Oberfräse zu kaufen.....und ein paar Kreise auszufräsen....Rohr einkleben...

Und da kosten die 125er Flansche aus CNC gefrästen Material immernoch 30 Euro
http://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Tank-Folienflansch-Profi-Qualitaet

Oder die ganz dicken Dinger- leider mit großen Schrauben- aber vielleicht findet man was passenes:
http://www.pvc-welt.de/PVC-U-Bundbuchse-Flansch-und-Zubehoer


----------



## Zacky (17. Jan. 2016)

Mit 3 oder 4 x DN 110 komme ich eigentlich nicht vom Durchsatz her hin und zum Anderen, habe nicht wirklich den Platz um dort mehrere DN 110 anzuklemmen. Zwischen DN 200 und DN 250 schwanke ich ja schon, allerdings sind die Flanschanschlüsse dafür jenseits von Gut & Böse, was zu meinen allgemeinen Überlegungen führt.


----------



## Zacky (17. Jan. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> an muss eben vorher durchkalkulieren- woraus die Kammern gebaut werden- und wie man dort Rohre "eindichten kann"


eben darum geht's mir ja auch schon, aber ich habe aktuell ABS-Kunststoff im Auge......wenn das KG-Rohr ordentlich mit ABS verklebt oder verschweißt bekomme, gut - dann mache ich das schon irgendwie. Die Gesamtkosten sollten dennoch im Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## Geisy (17. Jan. 2016)

Ich habe hier einen Teichbauer gesehen der ein kleineres Loch in die Folie macht, dann die Folie warm macht und über das Rohr zieht.
Über die nun hoch stehende Folie am Rohr hat er einen Spannring gemacht.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Patrick K (17. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Zacky
Nimm doch v2a Rohr

Gruss Patrick


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Jan. 2016)

Zacky- 2m 250KG kosten:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/KG-PVC-Rohr-...r-Kanalrohr-/281577075893?hash=item418f4d34b5

Vielleicht wäre noch die Angabe interessant, wieviel m³/h durch das Rohr laufen sollen und was es für ein Vorfilter mit ABS Gehäuse wird.....

Stutzen an beiden Seiten (Vorfilter aus ABS/ Biokammer) in 250mm, zwei der oben angeführten Flexmuffen und ein Stück KG250.

Bei Tosa seinem Teichlein sind vom EBF links und rechts weg zu den beiden LH Sammelkammern mit den beiden LH in KG 200 jeweils 250mm Rohre verbaut.
Da gehen also pro 250mm Rohr ca. 50m³/h durch.

Von der Standrohrkammer geht ein ganz kurzes Stück Rohr DN 250 zu dem EBF.

Trotz der 100m³/h durch dieses 250mm Rohr sieht es von der Strömung her noch sehr entspannt aus- was keine wiss. Aussage ist.

PE Rohre in DN 250mm (Aussendurchmesser) habe oft eine dickere Wandung als KG-Rohr und sind manchmal...nicht so exakt rund wie KG.
Innendurchmesser meines kurzen PE DN250 am TF-Ausgang ist - glaube ich 225mm und das KG Innen so 240mm.


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Jan. 2016)

Geisy: das geht bei PVC mit dem erwärmen, drüberziehen und Spannband.
EPDM gibt es auch fertige Rohranschlußmanschetten...
Ordentliche Flansche waren mir lieber...
PE wird angeschweißt.

Ofenrohr wollte ich auch schon fast nehmen bei mir.
Da war das KG250 schon da, als die Idee kam.

Hätte die V2A Auskleidung wegen der UVC erspart- aber eine zweite Flexmuffe benötigt.

Ansonsten eine gute Idee zum Einbau einer UVC.
Die Normmaße passen auch in KG. Muffen....

Und bestimmt die Variante mit dem größten Innendurchmesser.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/321236061388...49&var=510173221505&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Zacky (17. Jan. 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre noch die Angabe interessant, wieviel m³/h durch das Rohr laufen sollen und was es für ein Vorfilter mit ABS Gehäuse wird.....


EBF und gewünschtes Volumen in reiner Schwerkraft - auch nicht vom LH durchgezogen oder so - wäre mir 35-40 m³ ganz recht. Daher die Frage, ob es dann überhaupt DN 200 sein darf oder ich zwangsläufig schon auf DN 250 gehen müsste. Nur wollte ich eben nicht zuvor schon Zahlen ins Spiel bringen, da man sich davon leicht beirren lässt. 

Ich sehe es schon, ich werde mir wohl 250er KG in die Wand einschweißen/einkleben.


----------



## ThorstenC (17. Jan. 2016)

Wenn EBF Ausgang und LH Sammelkammereingang dicht beiinander sind...dann benötigst Du nur eine Flexmuffe DN 250 und keine Kg Rohr mehr.


----------



## mitch (17. Jan. 2016)

Hi Rico,





... das geht doch so einfach zu machen - und kostet ned die Welt  

==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/505842/


----------



## Zacky (17. Jan. 2016)

@ThorstenC 

Ich weiß, aber ich habe einen etwas anderen Plan und da brauche ich ein wenig Rohrmaterial. (Dazu später mal mehr. )

Die Idee von Dir, mit dem Auskleiden des Rohres mit Edelstahlblech finde ich noch recht gut und werde ich mal gedanklich mit aufnehmen.

Hat nun noch Jemand einen Wert für DN 200 / DN 250 in Schwerkraft!?

@mitch  auf eine Eigenbaulösung wird es wohl hinaus laufen...


----------



## mitch (17. Jan. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Hat nun noch Jemand einen Wert für DN 200 / DN 250 in Schwerkraft!?


 
was für einen Wert?


----------



## Mushi (17. Jan. 2016)

Welchen Pegelabfall willst du erlauben?


----------



## Mushi (18. Jan. 2016)

Die Frage ist deshalb so wichtig, weil die Antwort davon abhängt. Je mehr Pegeldifferenz entsteht, desto mehr fließt in Schwerkraft durch das Rohr.

Zwischen 0 und 100.000 l/h (und darüber hinaus) ist für ein DN250 Rohr alles möglich. Was durchgeht liegt an *DIR*!


----------



## Zacky (18. Jan. 2016)

Wenn sich die letzten Antworten & Fragen noch auf meine Frage beziehen, will ich auch mal wieder antworten. Gell!? 

Ich habe mich im Grunde genommen, wohl oder übel damit abgefunden, dass es wohl doch eher DN 250 werden muss. Ich habe den Onlinerechner (druckverlust.de) die Tage auch gequält und wenn ich dann auch noch Bögen einrechne, komme ich mit DN 250 ganz klar auf das bessere Ergebnis.
Einen Pegelabfall, tja, dass ist so eine Sache. Ich habe keinen Pegelabfall am Ausgang des Rohres, sondern eher einen Staudruck vor dem Rohr. Nun weiß ich aber nicht, ob ich das genauso rückwärts rechnen könnte, wie ein Pegelabfall dahinter. Naja, eigentlich auch fast egal...aber ich will vor dem Rohr einen max. Staudruck von 1 cm haben. Es wird dann wohl DN 250 werden und ich hoffe, bei 1 cm Staudruck, auf etwa 30 m³ zu kommen.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Mushi (18. Jan. 2016)

Es läuft immer wieder auf die gleichen Parameter raus, die zueinander im Verhältnis stehen: Volumenstrom, Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und Druckverlust.

Geht es um das Rohr zum Teich?


----------



## Zacky (18. Jan. 2016)

Nein, es geht mir um die mögliche Verbindung zwischen Vorfilter und Biofilter. Die Verbindungen dazwischen kann bzw. will ich nicht mit mehreren 110er / 125er machen, sondern wollte hier einfach 2 x 200er oder eben größer 2 x 250er als Verbindung einsetzen. Je Rohr sollten ohne großen Widerstand 30-35 bzw. 35-40 m³ durchlaufen. Damit will ich einfach einen zu großen Differenzdruck verhindern bzw. diesen vermindern. Egal in welche Richtung es dann geht.

Ich hatte gehofft, dass hierzu schon jemand einen Erfahrungswert hat, was ohne viel Tam-Tam durch so ein Rohr fließen kann. Beim 110er gehe ich persönlich von 8,5 m³ aus, bei 125er von etwa 11,5 m³ - immer ohne großen (sichtbaren) Differenzdruck davor oder dahinter. Beim 200er bzw. 250er fehlen mir leider die Anhalte zu.


----------



## Mushi (18. Jan. 2016)

Das ist ganz einfach über die Flächenverhältnisse hochzurechnen. Eine weitere Hilfe sind die Ströumungsgeschwindigkeits-Rechner.

Und jetzt die Praxis-Antwort: 40.000 l/h gehen in Deiner Konstellation noch locker durch das 200er Rohr. Da das größere Rohr an dieser Stelle nicht schadet, kannst Du nichts verkehrt machen.


----------



## Geisy (18. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Zacky

Bei gleicher Strömungsgeschwindigkeit wie bei deinem 110er und 125er Rohr gehen beim 200er 28m³ Wasser und beim 250er 44m³ Wasser.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (18. Jan. 2016)

Danke, 28 m³ ist etwas zu wenig ~ 44 m³ etwas zu viel,aber dafür halt die bessere Reserve. Wird also, wie schon vermutet, auf DN 250 hinaus laufen. Danke Euch für die Bemühungen und werde auch später vom Echtvolumen berichten (sofern ich das dann mal messen kann).


----------



## Mushi (18. Jan. 2016)

Weil du im Klarwasserbereich bist und bei niedriger Strömungsgeschwindigkeit keine großen Konsequenzen zu befürchten hast, spricht nichts gegen das 250 er Rohr.


----------



## Andy2789 (21. Apr. 2019)

Hallöchen Zusammen,

ich finde diese Diskussion sehr spannend, da ich grade auch im (nachträglichen) Teichfilterbau für einen 100 cbm Koi-Teich unterwegs bin.

Was mir persönlich immer sehr hilft, um einen Sachverhalt zu verstehen - und diesen hier hab ich immer noch nicht komplett durchdrungen - ist in Extremen zu denken. Und das einfachste Extrem wäre: es gibt keine "bremsenden" Einflüsse, die das Ausströmen in Schwerkraft behindern.

Daher mal folgende, klärende Frage:

Wir haben Schwerkraftbetrieb und je 1 DN 100 Ablauf und zwar einmal 10 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche und einmal 1 m darunter.

Wenn wir nun je einen dieser Abläufe öffnen - also keine Rohre, keine Widerstände und nichts was es "komplizierter" macht  - mit welchem Volumenstrom tritt das Wasser dann aus bei 10 cm bzw. bei 1 m Höhendifferenz?

Was auch immer, aber ich denke "nur" 15.000l / h werden es in beiden Fällen nicht sein, sondern besonders bei 1m Druckdifferenz sehr viel mehr... oder?

Mein Gefühlt sagt mir, wenn ich die Antwort auf diese Frage verstehe, dann ist der Rest auch klar. Also weiß jemand was ?

LG Andy


----------



## Zacky (22. Apr. 2019)

Hallo. 

Ich würde jetzt meine Antwort nicht unter "wissend" verbuchen, aber mein bisheriges Verständnis sagt mir, dass es keinen bzw. kaum einen großen Unterschied gibt, ob Du 10 cm oder 100 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche ausströmst, der Differenzdruck muss im Ausgangsbecken berücksichtigt werden. Im Grunde genommen haben beide "Behälter" den gleichen Wasserstand und nur ein erhöhter Wasserstand im Behälter 1 sorgt dafür, dass das Wasser durch die 2 Auslässe in 10 cm & 100 cm Tiefe in Behälter 2 übergeht. Und das auch nur so lange, bis die Wasserstände (Prinizip der kommunizierenden Röhren) ausgeglichen sind. Und ob das 15.000 l/h sind, die in Schwerkraft durch ein 110er Rohr fließen, bezweifel ich mittlerweile so oder so. Der dafür zu berücksichtigende Differenzdruck über Wasserlinie beträgt etwa 25 cm bei 0 Bar.


----------



## Andy2789 (22. Apr. 2019)

Danke für die Antwort Zacky!

Ich gebe Dir Recht, dass es im Normalfall keinen Unterschied macht wo man ausströmt, entscheidend ist der Differenzpegel zwischen Teich und z.B. Filter.

Meine Frage habe ich wohl mißverständlich ausgedrückt und versuche es nun besser zu machen:

Nehmen wir mal an, wir hätten ein Loch im Teich. Ein schönes DN 100 Loch, und idealisiert ohne Durchgangsverluste. Nun ist entscheidend in welcher Höhe unter dem Wasserspiegel das Loch ist.

Mit welchem Ausströmvolumen müssen wir rechnen wenn das Loch 0,1 bzw. 1 m unter dem Wasserspiegel ist? Glaubt jemand daran, dass ein 15 cbm Teich eine ganze Stunde braucht um leer zu laufen, wenn er in 10 cm bzw. 1 m Tiefe plötzlich ein DN 100 Loch hat? 

Zur Vereinfachung nehmen wir bitte an, dass sich der Wasserspiegel nicht absenkt, also der Druck konstant bei 0,1 bzw. 0,01 bar bleibt. Wenn nein, mit welchem Volumen ist zu rechnen?

LG Andy


----------



## Mushi (22. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Andy,

auf welcher Höhe der Ablauf ist, ist egal solange er unter Wasser ist. Beim Ausströmen ins Freie macht es sehr wohl einen Unterschied, das ist allerdings kein Anwendungsfall am Teich. 

Es lässt sich alles berechnen. Der eine Fall ist Auslauf überstauter Gefäße ins Freie, der andere ein unfreier Auslauf überstauter Gefäße. Bernuoilli und Toricelli helfen dabei.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Andy2789 (22. Apr. 2019)

Hi Frank,

das leuchtet mir nicht ein. Der Volumenstrom durch unser "Loch" hängt vom Druck ab, mit dem das Wasser durchströmt und dieser ist direkt proportional zur Höhendifferenz. Oder bin ich auf dem falschen Pfad?

LG Andy


----------



## Mushi (22. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Andy,

beim unfreien Auslauf ist der Volumenstrom abhängig von drei Parametern:

- Überstauung des einen Gefässes zum andern
- Rohrdurchmesser
- Geometrie des Auslaufs

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Mushi (22. Apr. 2019)

Ja, beim Auslauf über ein Teichloch ins Freie kommt die Höhe ins Spiel. Es sind zwei grundlegend verschiedene Fälle.

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## DbSam (22. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Andy,





Andy2789 schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal an, wir hätten ein Loch im Teich. Ein schönes DN 100 Loch, und idealisiert ohne Durchgangsverluste. Nun ist entscheidend in welcher Höhe unter dem Wasserspiegel das Loch ist.
> 
> Mit welchem Ausströmvolumen müssen wir rechnen wenn das Loch 0,1 bzw. 1 m unter dem Wasserspiegel ist? Glaubt jemand daran, dass ein 15 cbm Teich eine ganze Stunde braucht um leer zu laufen, wenn er in 10 cm bzw. 1 m Tiefe plötzlich ein DN 100 Loch hat?
> 
> Zur Vereinfachung nehmen wir bitte an, dass sich der Wasserspiegel nicht absenkt, also der Druck konstant bei 0,1 bzw. 0,01 bar bleibt. Wenn nein, mit welchem Volumen ist zu rechnen?


Wenn man diese Frage genau durchliest, dann findet man die Antwort dazu hier.

Deine erste Frage ist etwas unglücklich formuliert und führt zu Interpretationsschwierigkeiten:


Andy2789 schrieb:


> Wir haben Schwerkraftbetrieb und je 1 DN 100 Ablauf und zwar einmal 10 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche und einmal 1 m darunter.
> 
> Wenn wir nun je einen dieser Abläufe öffnen - also keine Rohre, keine Widerstände und nichts was es "komplizierter" macht - mit welchem Volumenstrom tritt das Wasser dann aus bei 10 cm bzw. bei 1 m Höhendifferenz?


Wo sind diese Abläufe genau? Also führen die nur ins 'Freie'?

Auf die Filteranlage und den Teich umgemünzt und ganz vereinfacht ausgedrückt:
Dort ist es so, dass allein die Wasserstandsdifferenz zwischen Filter und Teich den Druck auf den Auslauf bringt. Ob ein 50er Röhrchen oder ein 250er Rohr, der Druck ist identisch. Durch das 250er Rohr kann logischerweise mehr Volumen pro Zeiteinheit als mit einem 50er Röhrchen befördert werden.
Wie auch Frank versucht Dir beizubringen ...  


Falls Du den Auslauf in den Teich meinst:
Ob das Rohr in 10 cm oder 100 cm Tiefe endet, ist unter Vernachlässigung der Rohrreibungswiederstände unerheblich.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Apr. 2019)

Könntest du uns mal verraten warum du das unbedingt wissen musst? Scheint eine sehr spezielle Anwendung zu sein.


----------



## teichinteressent (22. Apr. 2019)

Macht das jetzt einen Unterschied, ob da 14 oder 15 Tsd. Liter die Minute durchgehen?

(Krümelkacker  )


----------



## Andy2789 (22. Apr. 2019)

Supi Carsten, herzlichen Dank für das Video.

Dieser Energieerhaltungssatz nach Torricelli fehlte mir.

Jetzt ist es simpel:

bei 10 cm Druckdifferenz haben wir beim DN 100 39,6 cbm / h Volumenstrom
bei 1 m sind es 125 cbm / h
Falls es jemand interessiert, anbei eine Übersicht von 10 cm bis 100 cm Druckdifferenz und für DN 100 und DN 75 Rohre. Dort hab ich mal die Ausströmgeschwindigkeit und den Volumenstrom dargestellt. Natürlich alles extrem vereinfacht, da keine Reibung etc. berücksichtigt. Halt für den Fall, den ich in meiner Frage beschrieben habe.

Wofür ich das brauche? 

Nun, ich möchte sicher sein, dass in dem __ Filtersystem, das ich mir überlegt habe auch genug Volumenstrom bei Schwerkraftbetrieb und Versorgung über 4 * DN 100 da ist. Verunsichert hatte mich hier ein Beitrag vom Anfang dieses Threats von einem anderen User: "In meinen 1m Durchmesser Sammelschacht gehen zwei 110er Zuläufe. Mit einer 16000er Rohrpumpe kann ich diesen auf einen Meter tiefe leerpumpen und die zwei 110er Zuläufe kommen nicht nach. Bei mir laufen also nicht mal 8000l bei einem 110er Rohr und 1m Höhenunterschied. Ich gehe daher davon aus das diese 10-12000l nur bei sehr kurzen geraden Rohrverbindungen in Schwerkraft gehen." Ich denke dieses Problem liegt an den Druckverlusten auf der Strecke zwischen Teich und Sammelschacht und nicht grundsätzlich an "physikalischen Notwendigkeiten"...
und ausserdem kann ich mit Angaben wie "15 cbm/h DN 100 im Schwerkraftbetrieb" nicht viel anfangen, weil ich nicht weiß wie die Konstellation aussieht, für die das gilt. Daher will ich einfach nur verstehen, was Sache ist und dann kann man sich das selbst überlegen, mit welcher Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und welchem Volumenstrom man zu rechnen hat... 

Herzlichen Dank, Ihr habt mir geholfen!

LG Andy


----------



## Mushi (22. Apr. 2019)

Du bist auf dem falschen Dampfer, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe. Das Video zeigt den freien Auslauf, den wir am Schwerkraftteich nicht haben. Kannst Du eine Skizze machen?

Hier hatte ich meine 110er Bodenabläufe bei verschiedenen Differenzen vermessen:






Grüße,
Frank


----------



## meinereiner (22. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Andy,

ich muss mich den anderen anschließen. Um es auch noch mal ganz klar zu sagen, du bist deinen Fragen nach zu urteilen vollkommen auf dem falschen Dampfer.

Es spielt keine Rolle wie tief dein Abfluss im Teich ansetzt.
Maßgeblich für den Durchfluss ist deine Pumpe die am Ende der Filterstrecke das Wasser wieder in den Teich pumpt, und der Widerstand den die Filter und die Verrohrung dem Wasser entgegensetzen. Dazu gehören natürlich auch die Abflüsse im Teich.
Wenn so von ca. 10000 l/h für DN100 die Rede ist, dann wird per se davon ausgegangen, das die ganze Filter- und Rohrstrecke dem Wasserfluss keinen außergewöhnlichen Widerstand entgegensetzt.
Du hast keine 1 m Unterschied zwischen Wasserhöhe Teich und Wasserhöhe Pumpe. Wenn dem so wäre, wäre deine Filterstrecke für einen Schwerkraftfilter vollkommen falsch aufgebaut.

Servus
Robert


----------



## DbSam (22. Apr. 2019)

Vielleicht postet Andy noch einmal ein Bild zur Veranschaulichung seiner Frage.

Frank hat in seinem Video ein gutes Praxisbeispiel mit sämtlichen Rohrwiderständen gebracht, Andy hat eine theoretische Ableitung für einen freien Ablauf an einem Punkt, also unter Vernachlässigung sämtlicher Widerstände erstellt.
Soooo falsch ist das erst einmal auch nicht. - Aber wer, außer die Riesler, baut ohne Not einen Meter Höhenunterschied in sein __ Filtersystem ein ...?

Aber Fakt ist und das hat Frank in seinem Video auch erklärt, dass die Energie für die Höhendifferenz irgendwoher kommen muss. Diese kommt meist aus der Steckdose und da kommt die Wirtschaftlichkeit einer Anlage ins Spiel ...
Wie immer kommt es auf das Gesamtpaket aus gewünschter Umwälzrate, der gewünschten Ausströmgeschwindigkeit in den Teich und die dafür nötige Energie an ...  Usw., usf., ...


In der Hoffnung auf eine Skizze,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Andy2789 (22. Apr. 2019)

Also Ihr Lieben, meine Frage ist erst einmal geklärt. Danke dafür.

Da meine Überlegungen aber offensichtlich ein gewisses Stirnrunzeln hervorgerufen haben, hier noch der Versuch zu erklären, warum mich das überhaupt interessiert:

Wie geschrieben hat hier jemand am Anfangs dieses Threats folgendes gepostet: "In meinen 1m Durchmesser Sammelschacht gehen zwei 110er Zuläufe. Mit einer 16000er Rohrpumpe kann ich diesen auf einen Meter tiefe leerpumpen und die zwei 110er Zuläufe kommen nicht nach. Bei mir laufen also nicht mal 8000l bei einem 110er Rohr und 1m Höhenunterschied"

Dieses Statement hat bei mir die Sorge hervorgerufen, dass die Zulaufmenge an Wasser nicht ausreichen könnte, um mit der gewünschten Leistung von bis zu 70 cbm pro Stunde den Teich umzuwälzen, was in etwa 1,5 Stunden für die Umwälzung des gesamten Teichvolumens entspricht. Ich habe natürlich nicht vor einen Filter mit 1 m Höhendifferenz zu betreiben. Deswegen sind 4 DN 100 Einläufe geplant. Aber wenn ich nun mal temporär ein sehr hohes Umwälzvolumen haben möchte (um einen Wasserfall damit zu speisen), dann muss ich sicher gehen, dass auch genügend Wasser an den Pumpen ankommt und es nicht ein theoretisches Limit gibt, das bei einer DN 100 Verrohrung trotzdem zu Engpässen führt. Und so freue ich mich nun gelernt zu haben, dass die theoretischen Grenzen weit über dem liegen, was ich brauche. Und wenn ich die Zuläufe so gestalte, dass die leitungs- und verlaufsbedingte Druckminderung ok ist, dann wird das auch in der Praxis der Fall sein. Dafür gibt es ja einige Rechner, danke auch hierfür an die Gruppe.

So, das wäre es in dieser Sache von meiner Seite.

Ich wünsche Euch noch ein schönes Restostern!

LG Andy

P.S.: die Tabelle mit den rein theoretischen Durchflussmengen anbei


----------



## Mushi (22. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Andy,

die Schlüsse sind leider falsch. Wenn Du zufrieden bist, sind wir es auch. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Zacky (22. Apr. 2019)

Hallo.



Andy2789 schrieb:


> Bei mir laufen also nicht mal 8000l bei einem 110er Rohr und 1m Höhenunterschied



Bei diesem Zitat gehe ich auch voll mit, denn das ist genau das, was ich und auch Andere im Echtbetrieb erlebt und gemessen haben und nunmehr als grobe Richung nehmen.

Deine Tabelle sieht zwar gut aus, aber wenn ich bei 1 m Höhe durch ein 110er Rohr 125 m³/h durch bekäme, würde kein Risiko bestehen, dass ein überidisch stehender Filter überlaufen könnte.

Hier noch ein Link zu einem Online-Rechner für Druckverluste. Da kann man gut alle Szenarien und Volumenströme berechnen. http://www.druckverlust.de/Online-Rechner/


----------



## Andy2789 (22. Apr. 2019)

Ja genau Zacky. Auch herzlichen Dank an Frank für sein tolles Video! Ich denke wir verstehen uns alle. Wenn es interessiert stelle ich gerne mal Fotos rein, wenn das Projekt fertig ist, dann seht Ihr was ich meine  LG Andy


P.S.: Jetzt suche ich noch

den besten Standskimmer zum Festeinbau und
den besten Wandskimmer.
Sowie Tips für die Montage von 110-er Foliendurchbrüchen in einem laufenden Teich (hab mal was gehört, dass man das auch ohne Wasser abzulassen hinbekommen kann, aber werde im Zweifel kein Risiko eingehen und das Wasser bis auf Unterkante Durchführung mindestens mal ablassen).
Werde mal ein bisschen stöbern hier, ist echt ein tolles Forum!


----------

